# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Διαμοιρασμός Inet και νομιμότητα

## ngia

```
From: "ngia_awmn" <[email protected]>
Date: 31 August 2005 11:35:30 GMT+03:00
To: <[email protected]>
Cc: <[email protected]>
Subject: Πρόσβαση στο internet σε ασύρματο μη κερδοσκοπικό κοινοτικό δίκτυο

Καλημέρα σας,

 
Επικοινωνούμε μαζί σας εκ μέρους του σωματείου με την επωνυμία Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών.
Το AWMN είναι ένα μη κερδοσκοπικό σωματείο το οποίο έχει καταστατικό σκοπό την ανάπτυξη ασύρματου δικτύου με χρήση τεχνολογιών 802.11 και διάδοση των ασύρματων τεχνολογιών. ( http://www.awmn.net ).
 
Θα θέλαμε να σας ρωτήσουμε, αν επιτρέπεται η παροχή πρόσβασης internet στα μέλη του σωματείου μας και υπό ποιους όρους. Η παροχή θα είναι σε μη εμπορική/κερδοσκοπική βάση, θα αφορά εθελοντική προσφορά σε όλα τα μέλη μας. 
 
Θεωρούμε ότι από τη στιγμή που δεν φέρει έσοδα στον σύλλογο (από την πράξη αυτή) δεν αποτελεί εκμετάλλευση και δεν θεωρείται παροχή υπηρεσιών με την έννοια που η ΕΕΤΤ απαγορεύει. Επίσης στην περυσινή δημόσια διαβούλευση, δεν υπήρχε καμία απολύτως αρνητική αναφορά για το θέμα του μοιράσματος adsl συνδέσεων, αντίθετα υπήρχε αναλυτική εξήγηση για τον τρόπο διασύνδεσης.
 
 
Ευχαριστούμε εκ των προτέρων
 
με τιμή
Το Διοικητικό Συμβουλίο του Ασύρματου Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Αθηνών (AWMN)
```



```
From: Vasilios Zarikas 
To: [email protected] 
Sent: Friday, November 11, 2005 10:48 AM
Subject: FW: 2.4

33296/f300/7-11-05
 

Αγαπητέ κύριε

Σε απάντηση του εισερχόμενου με αριθμ. πρωτ. ΕΕΤΤ 25411/1-9-05 θα θέλαμε να σας πληροφορήσουμε ότι η δημόσια παροχή υπηρεσιών διαδικτύου απαιτεί γενική αδειοδότηση. Είναι δυνατόν όμως το μη κερδοσκοπικό σωματείο σας να έρθει σε εμπορική συμφωνία με έναν πάροχο πρόσβασης στο διαδικτύο ώστε να δώσετε πρόσβαση στα μέλη σας μέσω του ιδίας χρήσης ασύρματου δικτύου του σωματείου σας,. Εναλλακτικά μπορεί να γίνει διαμοιρασμός ADSL σύνδεσης εφόσον αυτό επιτρέπεται από την σύμβαση του αγοράζοντος την σύνδεση ADSL και του τηλεπικοινωνιακού πάροχου της ADSL σύνδεσης. 

 
Παραμένουμε στη διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνηση.

Dr. Vasilios Zarikas
National Telecommunications and Post Commission of Greece (EETT)
60 Kifissias Ave.

151 25, Maroussi, Athens, GREECE
Tel.: +30 210 615 1073
Fax: +30 210 610 5049
E-mail: [email protected]
```

Υπάρχει επίσημη επιβεβαίωση από την ΕΕΤΤ. (μετά από κάποια καθυστέρηση)
Αυτό ήταν ήδη γνωστό από ερωτήσεις σε σχετικούς με το θέμα αλλά τώρα υπάρχει και επίσημη απάντηση.

----------


## acoul

Θα μπορούσαμε να έρθουμε σε επαφή το Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδας που έχει άδεια ISP και είναι ιδιαίτερα προοδευτικό και φιλικό σε τέτοιου είδους δραστηριότητες.

Edit: Σε κάθε περίπτωση, η Γ.Σ. θα έχει τον τελικό λόγο.

----------


## koem

Δηλαδή οι public proxy servers του awmn είναι παράνομοι, όπως και η full ισχύς στα links, όπως και τα κεραιοσυστήματά από την πολεοδομία, όπως και η voip τηλεφωνία, όπως και το "streaming" καναλιών, κλπ.

Θα υψώσω την αιματοβαμμένη σημαία της νεκροκεφαλής σήμερα στους ιστούς μου...

----------


## ysam

Οκ θα πω στα παιδιά να ετοιμάσουν προσφορά..  ::

----------


## papashark

> Υπάρχει επίσημη επιβεβαίωση από την ΕΕΤΤ. (μετά από κάποια καθυστέρηση)
> Αυτό ήταν ήδη γνωστό από ερωτήσεις σε σχετικούς με το θέμα αλλά τώρα υπάρχει και επίσημη απάντηση.


Mιας που είχαμε την κουβέντα την Δευτέρα, θα μπορούσε το ΔΣ να μας πει την άποψη του επί της απάντησης της ΕΕΤΤ, αλλά και τα μέλη του ως απλά μέλη ? Προκειμένου μετά να πούμε και οι υπόλλοιποι την γνώμη μας και άποψη μας.

Πάντως το κείμενο είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό από αυτά που λέγατε την Κυριακή το βράδυ....

----------


## nvak

> Είναι δυνατόν όμως το μη κερδοσκοπικό σωματείο σας να έρθει σε εμπορική συμφωνία με έναν πάροχο πρόσβασης στο διαδικτύο ώστε να δώσετε πρόσβαση στα μέλη σας μέσω του ιδίας χρήσης ασύρματου δικτύου του σωματείου σας.


Πότε μοιράζουμε ?  ::   ::

----------


## machine22

Πριν ξεκινήσετε να «μοιράζετε» Internet βεβαιωθείτε ότι όλοι όσοι έχουν router και ανήκουν στο backbone του δικτύου δέχονται να περνάει από τον κόμβο τους το internet.

----------


## nvak

Απο το λινκ σου με Δημόκριτο τί ακριβώς περνάει Δημήτρη ?

----------


## machine22

> Απο το λινκ σου με Δημόκριτο τί ακριβώς περνάει Δημήτρη ?


Δεν το έχω εγώ το link πια. 
Επειδή όμως και πάλι τον έχω στα 2 hop έχω ψάξει λίγο τι περνάει και δεν είδα παρατράγουδα.

----------


## acoul

@Nvak: Τίποτε, το link περιμένει την υπογραφή του συμφωνητικού που θα αναφέρει το πλαίσιο συνεργασίας άρα και τι θα περνάει.

----------


## MAuVE

> Θα μπορούσαμε να έρθουμε σε επαφή το Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδας που έχει άδεια ISP και είναι ιδιαίτερα προοδευτικό και φιλικό σε τέτοιου είδους δραστηριότητες.


Σε πιθανή επαφή με το ΤΕΕ ρωτήστε και το εξής:

Διατηρώ μία σύνδεση dial-up στο ΤΕΕ κυρίως για την πρόσβαση στην τράπεζα πληροφοριών που αυτή παρέχει. 


Επίσης μου είχε φανεί χρήσιμη σαν εφεδρική όταν η vivodi περνούσε τα γνωστά προβλήματα.

Πιστεύω ότι και άλλα μέλη του ΤΕΕ θα ευρίσκονται στην ίδια θέση.

Ερώτημα :

Μπορούμε να έχουμε ασύρματη πρόσβαση σε αυτές τις συνδέσεις ;

----------


## nvak

Μην το πέρνετε προσωπικά  ::  Αυτό που θέλω να πώ είναι ότι ποτέ δεν είμαστε σίγουροι τι περνάει απο το λινκ με Πολυτεχνείο, ΤΕΙ, και τις διάφορες εταιρείες που μέλη μας έχουν φροντίσει να συνδέσουν στο δίκτυο. 

Όσο το bandwith μας φτάνει και μας εξυπηρετεί δεν το ψάχνουμε. Όταν θα έχουμε πρόβλημα προτείνω να κόψουμε πρώτα το download των XXX ταινιών  ::

----------


## machine22

> άρα και τι θα περνάει.


Ας περνάει ότι θέλει αρκεί να είναι για όλους.

----------


## acoul

Αρκεί να μην έχουμε φαινόμενα: άλλος δουλεύει - άλλος απολαμβάνει...

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
>  άρα και τι θα περνάει.
> 
> 
> Ας περνάει ότι θέλει αρκεί να είναι για όλους.


Μα και τώρα οτι περνάει είναι για όλους;
Υπάρχουν ftp servers που θέλουν login (όχι awmn / awmn βέβαια...) ή όχι;
Για το dc δεν τηρείται συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία;
κλπ. κλπ.
Η πρόσβαση στο inet μας μάρανε;

----------


## machine22

> Η πρόσβαση στο inet μας μάρανε;


Η επί πληρωμή πρόσβαση στο internet μας μάρανε γιατί μετατρέπει το ερασιτεχνικό δίκτυο που με κόπο και μεράκι έχουμε φτιάξει σε εμπορικό.
Υ.Γ. όσοι αναρωτιούνται γιατί πρέπει να δώσουμε το password έχουν καταλάβει πια τον λόγο

----------


## dti

Ο Σύλλογος θα μοιράσει (εφόσον δώσει το Ο.Κ. η Γ.Σ.) inet στα μέλη του δωρεάν. 
Πού είδες οτι θα είναι επί πληρωμή;

Το άλλο για το password είναι εντελώς άσχετο...

----------


## machine22

Η πληρωμή είναι για τον σύλλογο. Κανονική πώληση είναι. Μου δίνεις 50+20 ευρό και σου δίνω internet. Και χρειάζεται ο έλεγχος σε όλους τους ενδιάμεσους φορείς για να φτάσει σωστά το προϊών στον τελικό καταναλωτή.

----------


## pvas

Ας μαζέψει ο σύλλογος ένα αποθεματικό στο ύψος του προστίμου (αν και σίγουρα θα προηγηθεί ειδοποίηση αν ασχοληθεί ποτέ κανένας) και ας προχωρήσει.

Με πρώτο διδάξαντα τον ΟΤΕ, όσο υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να πληρώνονται τα πρόστιμα (ή/και να παραγράφονται) δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος τήρησης του νόμου.

----------


## ysam

> Η πληρωμή είναι για τον σύλλογο. Κανονική πώληση είναι. Μου δίνεις 50+20 ευρό και σου δίνω internet. Και χρειάζεται ο έλεγχος σε όλους τους ενδιάμεσους φορείς για να φτάσει σωστά το προϊών στον τελικό καταναλωτή.


Υποθέτω δεν είσαι μέλος του συλλόγου.. Γιατί αν είσαι τότε ξανασκέψου το.. 

Δλδ. είναι σαν να λέμε ότι πήγα και γράφτηκα στο ΤΕΕ για να παίρνω το μηνιαίο περιοδικό του.. Ελεος.. Εγώ internet έχω μέσα από το AWMN και δεν το πληρώνω και δίνω και σε άλλους.. Δεν με πειράζει ας μήνει έτσι..

----------


## trendy

> Όσο το bandwith μας φτάνει και μας εξυπηρετεί δεν το ψάχνουμε. Όταν θα έχουμε πρόβλημα προτείνω να κόψουμε πρώτα το download των XXX ταινιών


Νίκο ούτε για πλάκα δεν τα λένε αυτά! Δώστε ντοκυμαντέρ στο λαό!

----------


## sotiris

> μέσω του ιδίας χρήσης ασύρματου δικτύου του σωματείου σας


Αυτό είναι και ξεκαθαρίσμα περί της "ιδίας" χρήσης?
Θυμάμαι ότι υπήρχε ενα αμφισβητούμενο σημείο στο θέμα αυτό, τώρα μπορούμε να θεωρήσουμε ότι ξεπεράστηκε?

----------


## paravoid

> μέσω του ιδίας χρήσης ασύρματου δικτύου του σωματείου σας
> 
> 
> Αυτό είναι και ξεκαθαρίσμα περί της "ιδίας" χρήσης?
> Θυμάμαι ότι υπήρχε ενα αμφισβητούμενο σημείο στο θέμα αυτό, τώρα μπορούμε να θεωρήσουμε ότι ξεπεράστηκε?


Το πρόβλημα, που υφίσταται ακόμη απ' όσο ξέρω, είναι ότι οι κόμβοι του δικτύου, ήτοι το "ασύρματο δίκτυο", δεν ανήκουν στο σωματείο (εξοπλισμός, ενοίκιαση ταράτσας κ.λπ.).
Οπότε δεν πρόκειται για έναν φορέα που έχει ασύρματα links (όπως κάνουν οι εταιρίες) αλλά για πολλούς, διαφορετικούς φορείς (ιδιώτες) που κάνουν ο ένας με τον άλλο.
Αυτό _δεν_ είναι "ιδιά χρήση", σύμφωνα με το γράμμα του νόμου.

Από όσο ξέρω και θυμάμαι, κάτι τέτοιο είχε κάνει το φοιτητικό δίκτυο του Ηρακλείου: είχε ένα πολύ μεγάλο ποσό εγγραφής που σου εξασφάλιζε όμως τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό για σύνδεση με το δίκτυο (client). Φυσικά, το ποιός θα πάρει εξοπλισμό για παραπάνω links/backbones, το αποφάσιζε το σωματείο τους (μέσω του Δ.Σ., υποθέτω).

----------


## trendy

> Από όσο ξέρω και θυμάμαι, κάτι τέτοιο είχε κάνει το φοιτητικό δίκτυο του Ηρακλείου: είχε ένα πολύ μεγάλο ποσό εγγραφής που σου εξασφάλιζε όμως τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό για σύνδεση με το δίκτυο (client). Φυσικά, το ποιός θα πάρει εξοπλισμό για παραπάνω links/backbones, το αποφάσιζε το σωματείο τους (μέσω του Δ.Σ., υποθέτω).


Δεν είναι έτσι. Το υψηλό ποσό εγγραφής υφίσταται γιατί είναι "ρεφενές" στον κοινώς χρησιμοποιούμενο εξοπλισμό (access points, bb links, routers). Ο εξοπλισμός του κάθε client είναι προσωπικό θέμα του καθενός και ανεξάρτητο εγγραφής. Ο κοινώς χρησιμοποιούμενος εξοπλισμός που αγοράζεται αποφασίζεται μετά από εισήγηση της ομάδας hardware προς το Δ.Σ. που εγκρίνει το ποσό.

----------


## papashark

Oι απαντήσεις από τη Δημόσιο θέλουν πάντα προσοχή, τα νοήματα αλλάζουν σε μικρές λέξεις, σε κόμματα και τελείες.




> From: Vasilios Zarikas 
> To: [email protected] 
> Sent: Friday, November 11, 2005 10:48 AM
> Subject: FW: 2.4
> 
> 33296/f300/7-11-05
> 
> 
> Αγαπητέ κύριε
> ...


Ποιανού είναι το δίκτυο είπατε ?

----------


## sotiris

Πάνο αυτό ρωτάω και εγώ 3-4 ποστ παραπάνω....γιατί και μένα μου κίνησε το ενδιαφέρον αυτή η διατύπωση σχετικά με την "ιδία" χρήση....

εγώ κοιτώντας τα λίγο πιό θετικά θεώρησα ότι μάλλον το έλυσαν αυτό το θέμα και μας δέχτηκαν σε καθεστώς ιδίας χρήσης...αλλά προφανώς θεώρησα λάθος....

----------


## nvak

Το Δίκτυο σαν έννοια υπάρχει σε διάφορα επίπεδα. 
Το Δίκτυο του Ίντερνετ του Συλλόγου θα αρχίζει και θα καταλήγει σε μέλη του Συλλόγου.

----------


## papashark

Το σχόλιο πριν το έκανα πριν διαβάσω τις απαντήσεις Sotiris & Paravoid, τους οποίους τους συγχαίρω γιατί διαβάζουν, δεν πασαλύφουν.

Εγώ δηλώνω ότι ακόμα δεν το έχω διαβάσει, είμαι στο πασάλιμα  ::  




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Θα μπορούσαμε να έρθουμε σε επαφή το Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδας που έχει άδεια ISP και είναι ιδιαίτερα προοδευτικό και φιλικό σε τέτοιου είδους δραστηριότητες.
> 
> 
> Σε πιθανή επαφή με το ΤΕΕ ρωτήστε και το εξής:
> 
> Διατηρώ μία σύνδεση dial-up στο ΤΕΕ κυρίως για την πρόσβαση στην τράπεζα πληροφοριών που αυτή παρέχει. 
> 
> ...


Προσέχτε τώρα το τι λέει ο MAuVE για να καταλάβετε σε πόσο επικύνδινα μονοπάτια πάτε.

Μιας που μπορεί το ΤΕΕ να κάνει εμπορική συμφωνία με τον ΣΑΜΔΑ για να πουλήσει ίντερνετ στα μέλη του, ας δώσει και στους υπόλοιπους μη μέλη του ΣΑΜΔΑ ασύρματα την υπηρεσίοα του, ή και μέλη του ΣΑΜΔΑ αλλά εκτός της εμπορικής συμφωνίας.

Το επόμενο βήμα, όταν το ΤΕΕ θα πουλάει την υπηρεσία του στον MAuVE είναι να έρθουν και άλλοι ISPs και να δώσουν και αυτοί τις υπηρεσίες τους ασύρματα.

Και γιατί να μην το κάνουν ? Τι παραπάνω δικαίωμα θα έχει το εκάστοτε ΤΕΕ επάνω στο δίκτυο μας από οποιοδήποτε άλλο ISP ? Eάν δεν τους το επιτρέψει ο ΣΑΜΔΑ, θα μας κυνηγήσουν, άμα το επιτρέψει, θα έρθει ο πΟΤΕς και θα μας κυνηγίσει εκείνος....


Keep walking....


_Διαφήμηση :

Σκηνή #1
Ο ήλιος δύει και ο ομορφονιός πίνει το johnny του παρέα με την θεογκόμενα, επάνω στο σκάφος του
Slogan : H μέρα φεύγει το johnny walker ερχετε

Σκηνή #2
Ο ήλιος ανατέλει, και ο τύπος στην κουπαστή του σκάφους ξερνάει τα άντερα του.
Slogan : Η μέρα έρχετε το johny walker φεύγει...

Παρακαλούνται οι διαφημιστές μας να βάλουν στην θέση του ομορφονιού το δίκτυο, και στην θέση του johnny το internet...    _

----------


## dti

> Πάνο αυτό ρωτάω και εγώ 3-4 ποστ παραπάνω....γιατί και μένα μου κίνησε το ενδιαφέρον αυτή η διατύπωση σχετικά με την "ιδία" χρήση....
> 
> εγώ κοιτώντας τα λίγο πιό θετικά θεώρησα ότι μάλλον το έλυσαν αυτό το θέμα και μας δέχτηκαν σε καθεστώς ιδίας χρήσης...αλλά προφανώς θεώρησα λάθος....


Σου έχω *ξανα-απαντήσει* για το θέμα της ιδίας χρήσης, οτι αυτό έχει λυθεί από το κείμενο της περυσινής δημόσιας διαβούλευσης της ΕΕΤΤ για τα wlans.

Γιατί δεν κάνεις τον κόπο να το διαβάσεις και επαναφέρεις θέματα που δεν θα έπρεπε καν να τίθενται;  ::

----------


## sotiris

Νίκο εάν κατάλαβα καλά, η απορία των παραπάνω συναδέλφων είναι τι ισχύει στην περίπτωση που η διαδρομή περνάει και από κόμβους που δεν είναι μέλη του σωματείου....σε σχέση πάντα με το καθεστώς της ιδίας χρήσης.

Εσύ λες ότι δεν έχει σημασία αυτό και αρκεί που θα αρχίζει και θα τελειώνει σε μέλη του σωματείου?

----------


## nvak

> Νίκο εάν κατάλαβα καλά, η απορία των παραπάνω συναδέλφων είναι τι ισχύει στην περίπτωση που η διαδρομή περνάει και από κόμβους που δεν είναι μέλη του σωματείου....σε σχέση πάντα με το καθεστώς της ιδίας χρήσης.
> 
> Εσύ λες ότι δεν έχει σημασία αυτό και αρκεί που θα αρχίζει και θα τελειώνει σε μέλη του σωματείου?


Αυτό λέω αλλά αυτό που λέει ο Πάνος θέλει σοβαρό ψάξιμο. 
Αν η απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ δίνει το πράσσινο φώς να στηθούν δίκτυα Internet από κάθε μη κερδοσκοπικό σύλλογο (ΤΕΕ, ΕΕΧΙ, Σύλλογοι φοιτητών, κλπ ) τότε καλύτερα να ήταν αρνητική  :: 

Η μεγάλη καθυστέρηση που είχε να έρθει η απάντηση κάνει τα πράγματα ακόμη πιό σοβαρά, γιατί φαίνεται να το έψαξαν καλά και να πήραν γενικώτερες αποφάσεις.

----------


## Blain57

> Η πληρωμή είναι για τον σύλλογο. Κανονική πώληση είναι. Μου δίνεις 50+20 ευρό και σου δίνω internet. Και χρειάζεται ο έλεγχος σε όλους τους ενδιάμεσους φορείς για να φτάσει σωστά το προϊών στον τελικό καταναλωτή.


machine++

Αν θεωρήσουμε οτι το φτηνό εως τσαμπα internet αποτελει κινητρο για περισσοτερες συνδρομές στον σύλλογο τοτε η υπηρεσια αυτη θα εχει κερδος για το ταμειο του συλλογου. 

Στεγνα, το αν θα βγαλουν καποιοι λεφτα (η εχουν την δυνατοτητα να βγαλουν) απο αυτο δεν το ξερω, αλλα δεν μου αρεσει η ιδεα οτι καποιος μπορει να χρησιμοποιήσει τον κομβο μου για αυτο.

Τα FTP και οσα τελοσπαντων οχι κοινα ειναι σιγουρα απο την αλλη, μη κερδοσκοπικα, οποτε διατηρουν την ελευθερη φυση του awmn

----------


## jabarlee

Αντί να εικάζουμε, γιατί δε στέλνουμε μια διευκρινιστική επιστολή, αναφέροντας τα χαρακτηριστικά του δικτύου;

α) η πρόσβαση είναι ελεύθερη
β) οι κόμβοι του δικτύου μόνο "συμπτωματική" σχέση έχουνε με το ΣΑΜΔΑ
γ) Το ΣΑΜΔΑ δεν έχει σχεδόν τίποτα υπό την κατοχή του όσο αφορά τους κόμβους, παρά τον ελάχιστο εξοπλισμό που έχει δανείσει σε μέλη και μη

Νομίζω ότι θα πάρουμε μια πιο συγκεκριμένη απάντηση (πιθανότατα αρνητική, θα μας παραπέμψουνε σε συμφωνία με ISP)

----------


## papashark

> Νομίζω ότι θα πάρουμε μια πιο συγκεκριμένη απάντηση (πιθανότατα αρνητική, θα μας παραπέμψουνε σε συμφωνία με ISP)


Ποιός θα κάνει την συμφωνία ?

Οι κάτοχοι των κόμβων προφανώς....

----------


## jabarlee

Δε νομίζω ότι ενδιαφέρει την ΕΕΤΤ αυτό. Απλά όταν θα πρέπει να απαντήσουνε συγκεκριμένα αν το AWMN θεωρείται δίκτυο ιδίας χρήσης ή όχι, ή θα μας πούνε όχι, ή θα πούνε γενικότητες, και μετά "κάντε ότι θέλετε" (ώσπου να σας καταγγείλει κάποιος και το συζητάμε μετά)

Όσο αφορά συμφωνία με isp, όποιος θέλει κάνει (ως ιδιώτης) για να μοιράσει τη dsl του
Λίγο απαισιόδοξο, αλλά έτσι το βλέπω

----------


## Winner

Συλλογικοί και αντι-συλλογικοί.

Ωραία τα πάμε...

----------


## dti

> Τα FTP και οσα τελοσπαντων οχι κοινα ειναι σιγουρα απο την αλλη, μη κερδοσκοπικα, οποτε διατηρουν την ελευθερη φυση του awmn


Αυτό που λες ισχύει αν το υλικό στους ftp servers κλπ. είναι freeware, opensource κλπ.  ::  
Διαφορετικά, ο συνήγορος του διαβόλου θα μπορούσε να πει οτι κάποιος ωφελείται από την απόκτηση λογισμικού χωρίς κόστος...

----------


## pstratos

Αυτή η επιστολή της ΕΕΤΤ αφήνει ανοιχτό παράθυρο για WISP.

Εγώ ο Καρακίτσος ΑΕ ιδρύω ένα σωματείο τον Σύλογο_Φιλων_κεραιων_και_Στράτου to οποίο μη κερδοσκοπικό αλλά με συνδρομη οποιοδήποτε ύψους κρίνω εγώ. Στα μέλη μου δίνω δώρο/δικαίωμα την παροχή ιντερνετ μέσω του ασυρμάτου δικτύου που αναπτύσω εγώ και τα μέλη μου. Πουθενά δε φαίνεται οτι πουλάω ΙΝΕΤ παρα μόνο οι συνδρομές υπερ του σωματείου.


Σημείωση: Αυτό δεν είναι υποθετικό σενάριο αλλά σχέδιο προς υλοποίηση 2-2006. Για more info PM ....

----------


## gadgetakias

Δηλαδή το ότι έχω στην ταράτσα μου Access Point & 2 BB Links το λύσαμε;
Είμαι 100% νόμιμος και πάμε παρακάτω;

Γιατί αν ήμουνα ISP και ήθελα να σταματήσω τον διαμοιρασμό internet, αν δεν έβγαζα άκρη με τα νομικίστικα του αν και πως πρέπει να μοιραστεί το internet, θα έπιανα τους κόμβους αρχικά και θα έλεγα ότι η λειτουργία τους είναι μη δηλωμένη, παράνομη κτλ..

----------


## Blain57

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Blain57
> 
> Τα FTP και οσα τελοσπαντων οχι κοινα ειναι σιγουρα απο την αλλη, μη κερδοσκοπικα, οποτε διατηρουν την ελευθερη φυση του awmn
> 
> 
> Αυτό που λες ισχύει αν το υλικό στους ftp servers κλπ. είναι freeware, opensource κλπ.  
> Διαφορετικά, ο συνήγορος του διαβόλου θα μπορούσε να πει οτι κάποιος ωφελείται από την απόκτηση λογισμικού χωρίς κόστος...


Ετσι ομως παμε σε ακρα τραβηγμένα νομίζω για να υποστηρίξουμε το θέμα μας.
Γιατι δεν γίνεται η εγγραφή με πληρωμή στον σύλλογο να περιλαμβάνει όλες τις παροχές του πέρα απο του internet? 
Αν θέλω να παρακολουθώ τα δρώμενα του συλλόγου δίνω 50+20 η όσα, αν θέλω το τσαμπα internet τότε γράφομαι σε ενα παρακλάδι η άσχετοκλαδι του συλλόγου χωρις συνδρομη. 

Ετσι δικαιλογούμε και το κόστος του συλλόγου σαν προνόμιο και διαφοροποιούμε την υπηρεσία internet που απο την φύση της ειναι διαφορετική αφου πρεπει να περάσει απο κόμβους που δεν ειναι γραμμένοι στον σύλλογο.

----------


## dti

> Δηλαδή το ότι έχω στην ταράτσα μου Access Point & 2 BB Links το λύσαμε;


Βάλ’ τα πρώτα, γιατί από τότε που ξεκίνησες να στήσεις, δεν είδαμε κάτι περισσότερο από 1 ap ασύνδετο με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο...
Για την ουσία αυτού που ρωτάς, πιστεύω οτι η ΕΕΤΤ όχι απλώς μας ανέχεται, έμμεσα ενθαρρύνει κινήσεις σαν τις δικές μας και σε συνεργασία μαζί της, μπορούμε να λύσουμε όσα θέματα μας απασχολούν ή θα προβάλουν οι όποιοι καλοθελητές...

----------


## nvak

To σίγουρο είναι ότι θα δουλέψει ο ανταγωνισμός και θα έχετε να επιλέξετε περισσότερους του ενός συλλόγους να γραφτήτε !!

Μην κολάτε στο 50+20. Φαντάζομαι ότι θα υπάρξει προσφορά και για φτηνότερα.

Για την νομιμότητα των λινκ μη σκάτε. Στην ΕΕΤΤ τα ξέρουν καλύτερα απο μας. Ξέρουν επίσης ότι απο μας δύσκολα θα εισπράξουν. Το πράγμα για αυτούς έχει πλέον ξεφύγει και δεν μαζεύεται με μικρό κόστος.

Στόχος τους άμεσος είναι η προώθηση της ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης μέ κάθε τρόπο και ο ανταγωνισμός για να υπάρξει φτηνή ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση.

----------


## dti

> Αυτή η επιστολή της ΕΕΤΤ αφήνει ανοιχτό παράθυρο για WISP.
> 
> Εγώ ο Καρακίτσος ΑΕ ιδρύω ένα σωματείο τον Σύλογο_Φιλων_κεραιων_και_Στράτου to οποίο μη κερδοσκοπικό αλλά με συνδρομη οποιοδήποτε ύψους κρίνω εγώ. Στα μέλη μου δίνω δώρο/δικαίωμα την παροχή ιντερνετ μέσω του ασυρμάτου δικτύου που αναπτύσω εγώ και τα μέλη μου. Πουθενά δε φαίνεται οτι πουλάω ΙΝΕΤ παρα μόνο οι συνδρομές υπερ του σωματείου.
> 
> 
> Σημείωση: Αυτό δεν είναι υποθετικό σενάριο αλλά σχέδιο προς υλοποίηση 2-2006. Για more info PM ....


Αν ο κάθε Καρακίτσος καταφέρει να κάνει οτι και το awmn, τότε δικαίως θα μπορεί να διεκδικήσει αυτό που λες...
Αμφιβάλλω όμως οτι είναι τόσο εύκολο αυτό, για ευνόητους λόγους.
Και η ΕΕΤΤ δεν κοιμάται... Ούτε κι εμείς βέβαια!

Για το "σχέδιο προς υλοποίηση" που λες, μάλλον άργησες... 
Ρώτα στο Δήμο Αμαρουσίου για περισσότερα. Κοντά σου είναι...

----------


## machine22

> Υποθέτω δεν είσαι μέλος του συλλόγου


Δεν είμαι στο σύλλογο αλλά σύντομα θα μπω(ανεξάρτητα αν δίνει ή όχι internet).




> Συλλογικοί και αντι-συλλογικοί.


Δεν είμαι ούτε συλλογικός ούτε αντισυλλογικός. Απλά μερικά πράγματα τα βλέπω από διαφορετική οπτική γωνία

----------


## andreas

> Το Δίκτυο σαν έννοια υπάρχει σε διάφορα επίπεδα. 
> Το Δίκτυο του Ίντερνετ του Συλλόγου θα αρχίζει και θα καταλήγει σε μέλη του Συλλόγου.


αλλα ενδιαμεσα που θα περναει?
εχει σημασια ή οχι?




> Συλλογικοί και αντι-συλλογικοί.
> 
> Ωραία τα πάμε...


"Συλλογικος" αλλα ειμαι αντιθετος στο συγκεκριμενο! Απαγορευεται? 


Ας κρατησουμε την συζητηση με επιχειρηματα και οχι με σκορπιες μπηχτες οπως μερικοι ξεκινησαν ηδη.......
(παει γενικα και οχι στον winner)

----------


## acoul

Το AWMN είναι ένα ανοικτό κοινοτικό δίκτυο για όποιον θέλει να συνδεθεί. Χρειάζονται μερικά χρήματα 200-300 Ευρώ για τον εξοπλισμό ώστε να μπορέσει κάποιος να συνδεθεί σε αυτό. Ο Σύλλογος που είναι το νομικό πρόσωπο του AWMN δικτύου και λειτουργεί δημοκρατικά είναι επίσης ανοικτός. Όποιος θέλει να γίνει μέλος μπορεί με ετήσια συνδρομή 50 Ευρώ, 30 Ευρώ για φοιτητές και μέσα από εκεί να καταθέσει δημοκρατικά τις απόψεις του. 

Όσοι δεν θέλουν να σεβαστούν αποφάσεις που βγαίνουν με δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες βλέπουν τον σύλλογο ως ένα αγκάθι. Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι η ελευθερία μπορεί να εξασφαλιστεί μόνο με δημοκρατικές και συλλογικές διαδικασίες και αυτό προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε κτίζοντας το δίκτυο και την δημοκρατία γύρω από αυτό μέσω του ανοικτού σωματείου - συλλόγου και μιας συνδρομής για τα λειτουργικά του έξοδα.

Το να δυναμιτίζονται τέτοιες συλλογικές προσπάθειες που λειτουργούν βάση δημοκρατικών θεσμών είναι λυπηρό και δημιουργεί έντονους προβληματισμούς για τα πραγματικά κίνητρα που κρύβονται πίσω από τέτοιες ενέργειες.

----------


## Achille

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gadgetakias
> 
> Δηλαδή το ότι έχω στην ταράτσα μου Access Point & 2 BB Links το λύσαμε;
> 
> 
> Βάλ’ τα πρώτα, γιατί από τότε που ξεκίνησες να στήσεις, δεν είδαμε κάτι περισσότερο από 1 ap ασύνδετο με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο...
> Για την ουσία αυτού που ρωτάς, πιστεύω οτι η ΕΕΤΤ όχι απλώς μας ανέχεται, έμμεσα ενθαρρύνει κινήσεις σαν τις δικές μας και σε συνεργασία μαζί της, μπορούμε να λύσουμε όσα θέματα μας απασχολούν ή θα προβάλουν οι όποιοι καλοθελητές...


socrates άμα δεν το σβήσεις αυτό, θα σε περιμένω κάτω από το σπίτι σου να κατέβεις, σοβαρά σου μιλάω.

Πρώτη φορά βλέπω σοβαρή συζήτηση χωρίς να κραυγάζει κανένας, και ο άλλος βγήκε αμέσως να τη δυναμιτίσει...

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> Υποθέτω δεν είσαι μέλος του συλλόγου
> 
> 
> Δεν είμαι στο σύλλογο αλλά σύντομα θα μπω(ανεξάρτητα αν δίνει ή όχι internet).


Χαίρομαι που δεν το βλέπεις σαν γυμναστήριο.
H συνδρομή στο σύλλογο δεν είναι συνδρομή σε γυμναστήριο. Δίνεις ένα χέρι βοηθείας για να υλοποιηθούν κάποια πράγματα από τα οποία όλοι βγαίνουμε κερδισμένοι. Αφετέρου μετέχεις ενεργά και συναποφασίζεις.

----------


## gadgetakias

> Για την ουσία αυτού που ρωτάς, πιστεύω οτι η ΕΕΤΤ όχι απλώς μας *ανέχεται*...


Αλλο ανοχή, άλλο νομιμότητα.
Η ανοχή μπορεί αύριο να τελειώσει και θα δεις ότι θα γίνει όταν το ζητήσουν αυτοί που πληρώνουν κανονικά. Η νομιμότητα όμως δεν μπορεί να τελειώσει και αυτή πρέπει να κυνηγήσουμε.
Εχουμε άλλη προτεραιτότητα πρώτα λοιπόν και όχι να ανοίγουμε και άλλα μέτωπα..

Στην τελική πως θα κυνηγήσεις μία εταιρία που θα στήσει wireless;
Το ίδιο παράνομη θα είναι με εσένα. Μην σου πω και καλύτερα από εσένα, αφού αυτοί ό,τι κόμβους στήσουν θα είναι δικοί τους.

Επιλεκτικά δεν μπαίνω στην λογική του αν θα φιλτράρω το internet, αν θα το μοιράζω και σε μη μέλη στη λούφα κτλ. γιατί απλά είναι πολύ δεύτερο στάδιο στην ουσία.

Μπορεί να διαφωνώ επί της ουσίας, στην τελική όφελος θα έχουν όλα τα καταστήματα... Ενημερώστε με πότε θα ετοιμάσω το AWMN-in-a-box.  ::

----------


## Achille

> Το να δυναμιτίζονται τέτοιες συλλογικές προσπάθειες που λειτουργούν βάση δημοκρατικών θεσμών είναι λυπηρό και δημιουργεί έντονους προβληματισμούς για τα πραγματικά κίνητρα που κρύβονται πίσω από τέτοιες ενέργειες.


Καλά, μην ορκίζεσαι...

Τα κίνητρα είναι πολύ αγνά. Κάποιοι δεν θέλουν να γίνει το AWMN WISP, ανοίγοντας το δρόμο σε δεκάδες άλλους.

Κάποιοι προτιμούν να έχουμε ερασιτεχνικό χαρακτήρα, και όχι χαρακτήρα συντεταγμένου συνδικαλιστικού σωματείου.
Οι απόψεις διίστανται, και οι διοικούντες και μέλη του συλλόγου δεν έχουν την αποκλειστικότητα στα δημοκρατικά φρονήματα.

Θεωρώ πολύ λυπηρό το γεγονός ότι ενώ το Δ.Σ. του ΣΑΜΔΑ βλέπει ότι υπάρχει μεγάλη αντίδραση στο θέμα της παροχής του Internet, συνεχίζει να το έχει πρώτο στην ατζέντα του, τους το είπα μάλιστα και από κοντά σε συνάντηση που είχαμε πρόσφατα.

Έχουμε πολύ πιο σημαντικά πράγματα να ασχοληθούμε στο AWMN από το να πουλήσουμε φτηνό Internet, πολύ λιγότερο επικίνδυνα για διάσπαση λόγω ασυμβίβαστων απόψεων, πολύ λιγότερο επικίνδυνα για την οντότητά μας σαν δίκτυο από τις επιθέσεις OTE και ISPs.

----------


## Achille

> Για την νομιμότητα των λινκ μη σκάτε. Στην ΕΕΤΤ τα ξέρουν καλύτερα απο μας. Ξέρουν επίσης ότι απο μας δύσκολα θα εισπράξουν. Το πράγμα για αυτούς έχει πλέον ξεφύγει και δεν μαζεύεται με μικρό κόστος.


Στην πρώτη καταγγελία όμως από ISP ή από τον OTE (προβλέπω το επόμενο βήμα του ΣΑΜΔΑ θα είναι "δωρεάν τηλεφωνία μέσω του AWMN, σε συνεργασία με την Teletade"), θα κινηθούν τάχιστα  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Δηλαδή το ότι έχω στην ταράτσα μου Access Point & 2 BB Links το λύσαμε;
> Είμαι 100% νόμιμος και πάμε παρακάτω;
> 
> Γιατί αν ήμουνα ISP και ήθελα να σταματήσω τον διαμοιρασμό internet, αν δεν έβγαζα άκρη με τα νομικίστικα του αν και πως πρέπει να μοιραστεί το internet, θα έπιανα τους κόμβους αρχικά και θα έλεγα ότι η λειτουργία τους είναι μη δηλωμένη, παράνομη κτλ..


Αυτό είναι πρόβλημα .. είμαι υπερ του ελεύθερου internet στο δίκτυο ..
ύπερ του internet από τον σύλλογο .. υπέρ και της επίσημης δήλωσης
νομιμότητας από την ΕΕΤΤ για να μην μας κυνηγάνε γιατι δήθεν
ανταγωνιστήκαμε τον καθε κακομοίρη ISP. Γιατί οι ISPS λυσάνε να
κρατήσουν τις τιμές υψηλές εαν τους είναι ευκολο να μας κυνηγήσουν
θα το κάνουν..

Μαλιστα η επίσημη δήλωση απο την ΕΕΤΤ ότι είναι νόμιμο για τον σύλλογο
να δίνει internet θα πρέπει να αναφέρει ότι το internet θα 'ταξιδεύει'
διαμέσου κομματιών του δικτύου που δεν ανοίκουν σε μέλη του συλλόγου
γιατι καποιοι "κακοί" κομβιούχοι θα είναι οι πρώτοι που θα ενημερώσουν
τους ISPs πόσο πολλά ευρά χάνουν από τις "διαβολικές" υπηρεσίες του
συλλόγου.

----------


## acoul

Οι υπηρεσίες του δικτύου μας βασίζονται σε: "best effort" και δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να εξασφαλιστεί η διαθεσιμότητά τους. Αυτό και μόνο αρκεί για να καταλάβει και ο πιο low IQ επιχειριματίας ότι δεν μπορεί να κάνει σοβαρό και βιώσιμο business "μέσα" από το AWMN.

Από την άλλη μεριά το AWMN αποτελεί παράδειγμα προς μίμηση που δείχνει τι μπορεί να καταφέρει μια κοινότητα όταν οργανώνεται, έχει κοινούς στόχους και σέβεται την διαφορετικότητα όσων την αποτελούν για το καλό του δικτύου. Δεν βλέπω το λόγο γιατί κάποιος να κυνηγήσει μια τέτοια προσπάθεια που στην τελική καταφέρνει να κάνει τσάμπα ότι η ΕΕ μας προτρέπει τόσο καιρό να κάνουμε: Να εκσυγχρονιστούμε και εκπαιδευτούμε γύρω από τις νέες τεχνολογίες πληροφορικής.

----------


## dimkasta

Για business ναι. Το κακό είναι ότι τον πολύ κόσμο δεν τον πειράζει να μην έχει κανα δυο ώρες ιντερνετ αν είναι τσάμπα...

----------


## xrg

Κάποιες παρατηρήσεις, η ταπεινή μου άποψη:
1. Συμφωνώ με την ιδέα του συλλόγου. Δηλ. να πούμε οτι ο εξοπλισμός ανήκει στον κομβούχο, αλλά η "υπηρεσία" πρέπει να ακολουθεί τους κανονισμούς του σωματείου. π.χ. το routing είναι αποτέλεσμα συνεννόησης με το σωματείο. Ο,τι περνάει μέσα από τις κεραίες μας είναι "υλικό" του σωματείου. Άρα και εμείς καλυπτόμαστε από το σωματείο, και εμείς το καλύπτουμε.
2. Είναι, για μένα, γκρίζος ο ορισμός του internet. Ως μηχανικός δικτύων ξέρω οτι internet σημαίνει να μπορώ να κάνω π.χ. NAT σε public ipv4 διευθύνσεις. Άρα, όταν έχω μόνο 10.0.0.0/8 χωρίς routing σε public ip's δεν έχω internet. Αν έχω πρόσβαση σε έναν squid proxy και αυτός μου παρέχει http, για μένα δεν είναι internet. Τι ισχύει γι' αυτό;
3. Όταν τα πακέτα "περνάνε" από έναν μή-ΣΑΜΔΑ κόμβο, για να καταλήξουν στο internet, δεν νομίζω οτι είναι πρόβλημα. Έτσι είναι το IP, ώστε να μη μας νοιάζει η διαδρομή των πακέτων.
4. Ιδανικά, ένας μή-μέλος δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει πρόσβαση στις υπηρεσίες. Δηλ. να μην μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί τους proxies κλπ. Τα €50 δεν είναι πολλά που ζητάει ο σύλλογος.
5. Καλό είναι να μήν είναι δημόσια τα ντοκυμαντέρ.. Κάποια στιγμή οι εταιρίες (που έχουν συμφέρον να "πουλάνε" internet) θα ενοχληθούν από το φτηνό ευρυζωνικό δίκτυο και θα ψάχνουν να βρούνε αφορμή. Η "παρέα" του AWMN είναι η πιό αρμόδια να τα "εξαφανίσει".
6. Τα νομικά ζητήματα πολλές φορές στηρίζονται στο "ξεκάρφωμα". Πρέπει π.χ. να αποδεικνύουμε οτι μία κεραία είναι "μέρος" του δικτύου/συλλόγου και όχι "πελάτης". Έτσι, αν π.χ. ο σύλλογος έβαζε τον κομβούχο να κάνει κάτι, θα πετυχαίναμε το "ξεκάρφωμα". Παράδειγμα: να είναι υποχρεωτικό ο κόμβος να δίνει SNMP αναφορές στο σύλλογο, με SNMP communities/κωδικούς του συλλόγου. Για να δείχνουμε οτι ο σύλλογος "ελέγχει" τους κόμβους.

----------


## mapas

ρε παιδιά τους πήρε 2.5 μήνες να απαντήσουν σε αυτό το mail...

μέχρι να σας πιάσουν για παράνομο μοίρσμα internet και να σας κλείσουν θα έχουμε ADSL 4+ όλοι... οπότε μη μασάτε..

----------


## papashark

> Αν ο κάθε Καρακίτσος καταφέρει να κάνει οτι και το awmn, τότε δικαίως θα μπορεί να διεκδικήσει αυτό που λες...
> Αμφιβάλλω όμως οτι είναι τόσο εύκολο αυτό, για ευνόητους λόγους.
> Και η ΕΕΤΤ δεν κοιμάται... Ούτε κι εμείς βέβαια!


άλλο το awmn άλλο ο ΣΑΜΔΑ.

Ζητήσατε την άποψη της ΕΕΤΤ και σας έδωσε μία άποψη που στέκετε νομικά.

Όπως η Χ εταιρεία στήνει το ασύρματο δίκτυο ΤΗΣ, και μοιράζει ίντερνετ στους υπαλλήλους ΤΗΣ, έτσι μπορεί και ο κάθε σύλλογος να μοιράζει ίντερνετ στα μέλη ΤΟΥ, μέσα από το δίκτυο ΤΟΥ.

Όμως το awmn δεν ανήκει στον ΣΑΜΔΑ, και όσο και να διαφωνήσουμε για το ηθικό μέρος, νομικά το μόνο που ανήκει στον ΣΑΜΔΑ από το δίκτυο, είναι ο κόμβος του στην έδρα.

Με λίγα λόγια και πάρα πολύ ουσία, η ΕΕΤΤ είπε το αυτονόητο.

Πρώτα από όλα δεν έχει σημασία αν είναι καλό που θα μοιράσει ίντερνετ ο σύλλογος, δεν έχει σημασία αν θα βγάλει λεφτά (στο παρών στάδιο), δεν έχει σημασία αν θα φέρει νέα μέλη, σημασία έχει ότι ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΙΔΙΟΚΤΗΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ.




> ...Ο Σύλλογος που είναι το νομικό πρόσωπο του AWMN δικτύου και λειτουργεί δημοκρατικά είναι επίσης ανοικτός. Όποιος θέλει να γίνει μέλος μπορεί με...


Το AWMN δίκτυο είναι 600-700 άτομα από αυτά τα 120 είναι μέλη του.

Ο σύλλογος είναι (υπό όρους) το νομικό πρόσωπο των 120 μελών του και όχι όλου του δικτύου.

Ακόμα και γι' αυτά τα 120 μέλη, ο σύλλογος δεν είναι το νομικό πρόσωπο τους όσον αφορά την ευθήνη και την ιδιοκτησία των κόμβων του, καθώς τίποτα δεν ανήκει στον σύλλογο, πλην του κόμβου του στην έδρα του και λίγο εξοπλισμό που έχει δανίσει σε 5-6 άτομα.

Το δίκτυο δεν του ανήκει, ουτε καν οι κόμβοι των μελών του. Μπορεί να τους εκπροσωπεί στις διάφορες επαφές, εφόσον και όσο τα μέλη του αποδέχονται την εκπροσώπηση αυτή. Και πάλι όμως οι κόμβοι παραμένουν στην ιδιοκτησία και ευθύνη των κατόχων τους.


Το θέμα είναι εξαιρετικά απλό.

Η απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ έκλεισε την πόρτα μια και καλή. Εάν ο ΣΑΜΔΑ συνεχίσει και μοιράσει ιντερνετ, οι νομικές κυρώσεις θα είναι μεγαλύτερες, γιατί θα έχει προηδοποιηθεί.

Έαν θέλει ο ΣΑΜΔΑ να επιμήνει στο θέμα, καλό θα είναι να στήλει ένα γράμμα στην ΕΕΤΤ που να λέει ότι το δίκτυο δεν είναι δικό του, αλλά είναι των μελών του αλλά και μη μελών του.

Και εάν η ΕΕΤΤ απαντήσει ότι μπορεί να μοιράζει πάνω από το δίκτυο των μελών του, τότε θα πρέπει να κόψουμε το δίκτυο στην μέση και να έχουμε δύο δίκτυα, το δίκτυο του ΣΑΜΔΑ και το δίκτυο πρώην μελών του awmn (καθώς ο ΣΑΜΔΑ θα διεκδικήσει το όνομα  ::  ). Ενναλακτικά τα μη μέλη του ΣΑΜΔΑ, επειδή τον αγαπάμε και δεν θέλουμε να τον εμποδίσουμε στις όμορφες προσπάθειες του (να γίνει OTE στην θέση του ΟΤΕ, για να γίνουν οι ISPs WISPs, ή να γίνει ο ίδιος ένα υπέροχος WISP), δεν θα επιτρέπουμε να περνάει το ίντερνετ του από τους κόμβους μας εφόσον δεν ανήκουμε σε αυτόν και μπλέξει...  ::

----------


## papashark

> ... Όποιος θέλει να γίνει μέλος μπορεί με ...ετήσια συνδρομή 50 Ευρώ, 30 Ευρώ για φοιτητές και μέσα από εκεί να καταθέσει δημοκρατικά τις απόψεις του.


Η κατάθεση απόψεων και το ταμπελάκι δημοκράτικος κοστίζουν 50/30€ ?

Δηλαδή όποιος δεν θέλει να γίνει μέλος δεν έχει δικαίωμα άποψης ? Δεν είναι δημοκράτης ? Είναι φασιστοειδές ? _(c) MAuVE 2005_




> Όσοι δεν θέλουν να σεβαστούν αποφάσεις που βγαίνουν με δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες βλέπουν τον σύλλογο ως ένα αγκάθι. Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι η ελευθερία μπορεί να εξασφαλιστεί μόνο με δημοκρατικές και συλλογικές διαδικασίες και αυτό προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε κτίζοντας το δίκτυο και την δημοκρατία γύρω από αυτό μέσω του ανοικτού σωματείου - συλλόγου και μιας συνδρομής για τα λειτουργικά του έξοδα.
> 
> Το να δυναμιτίζονται τέτοιες συλλογικές προσπάθειες που λειτουργούν βάση δημοκρατικών θεσμών είναι λυπηρό και δημιουργεί έντονους προβληματισμούς για τα πραγματικά κίνητρα που κρύβονται πίσω από τέτοιες ενέργειες.


O φασισμός της Δημοκρατίας.

Αποφασίζει ο σύλλογος των 120 μελών για τους 600.
Αποφασίζουν οι 20 παρόντες στην ΓΣ για τους άλλους 120
20 άτομα είναι οι δημοκρατικοί θεσμοί στους 600 ?
Πόσοι ήταν παρόντες και συμφωνούσαν να μοιράσει ίντερνετ ο σύλλογος όταν η ΓΣ δεν είχε καν απαρτία ?

Δημοκρατικοί θεσμοί....

Άς το καλύτερα.


Τα δημοκρατικά δικαιώματα του κάθε πολίτη τελειώνουν εκεί που αρχίζουν τα δικαιώματα του επόμενου.

Έτσι και εδώ λυπάμαι αλλά δεν μπορείτε να αναγκάσετε τον κόσμο να κάνει αυτό που εσείς αποφασίσατε, μπορείτε να τους κόψετε το λινκ, να ζητήσετε από το ΒΒ τους να τους κόψει, αλλά δεν μπορείτε να τους υποχρεώσετε να κάνουν το οτιδήποτε εάν δεν συμφωνούν και οι ίδιοι.


Είναι λυπηρό δε να δηλώνεις ότι εσείς είσαστε οι δημοκράτες και όσοι δεν είναι με τα νερά σας είναι απλά φασίστες, διασπαστές, υπονομευτές, αναρχικοί, κλπ

Ειδικά όταν έχετε την απαίτηση οι άλλοι να αποδεχτούν την απόφαση σας επειδή το αποφασίσατε εσείς, και όλο αυτό κάτω από την ομπρέλλα ενός απλού συλλόγου. Ούτε οι συνδικαλιστές δεν κάνουν έτσι...

----------


## sotirisk

Ίσως είναι καλύτερα από το να εικάζουμε το τι σημαίνει η απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ (σε στυλ "ερμηνεύοντας το χρησμό του μαντείου") να μαζέψουμε όλες τις ερωτήσεις που έχουμε (τις βασικές) και να ζητήσουμε -σαφείς- διευκρινήσεις.

Π.χ. 
Εγώ δε νομίζω ότι μπορεί να θεωρηθεί (w)ISP κάτι που όταν βρέχει πέφτει, γιατί αν τον πλήρωνα θα τον έκοβα την άλλη μέρα. Αλλά νομικά μπορεί να στέκει, και να θεωρηθεί και αντίπαλος τηλεπικοινωνιακός φορέας. Οπότε ας μαζέψουμε όλοι τις διευκρινήσεις που θέλουμε ή θα θέλαμε και ας τις στείλουμε!

----------


## Vigor

Aπ'το να καίμε οτιδήποτε εκφύεται, ας ψάξουμε να βρούμε πώς μπορούμε να το κρατήσουμε στην ζωή, περιφράσσοντάς το απ'τις εξωγενείς απειλές.Αν μπορεί κατοχυρωμένα να σταθεί στην ζωή, μετά εξετάζουμε αν μας κάνει να το υιοθετήσουμε.

----------


## Ernest0x

Έστω ότι όλα είναι καθαρά και νόμιμα. Τα άτομα που θα παίρνουν internet ποια άλλη υποχρέωση θα έχουν πέραν της συνδρομής τους στο σύλλογο;

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> Νίκο εάν κατάλαβα καλά, η απορία των παραπάνω συναδέλφων είναι τι ισχύει στην περίπτωση που η διαδρομή περνάει και από κόμβους που δεν είναι μέλη του σωματείου....σε σχέση πάντα με το καθεστώς της ιδίας χρήσης.
> 
> *Εσύ λες ότι δεν έχει σημασία αυτό και αρκεί που θα αρχίζει και θα τελειώνει σε μέλη του σωματείου?*
> 
> 
> *Αυτό λέω* αλλά αυτό που λέει ο Πάνος θέλει σοβαρό ψάξιμο. 
> Αν η απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ δίνει το πράσσινο φώς να στηθούν δίκτυα Internet από κάθε μη κερδοσκοπικό σύλλογο (ΤΕΕ, ΕΕΧΙ, Σύλλογοι φοιτητών, κλπ ) τότε καλύτερα να ήταν αρνητική


Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μου το αιτιολογήσεις κιόλας...το οτι απλά το λες δεν μου αρκει.
αιτιολογησεις= κάποιος νόμος, καποια οδηγία, κάποιο υπόμνημα, κάποια επίσημη συζήτηση εστω, ή στην τελική κάπου που να έχει γίνει ξανά και να μην έχει υπάρξει πρόβλημα.

Όσο για αυτό που λέει ο Πανος...μπαίνουμε σε επικίνδυνα μονοπάτια....

για παραδειγμα εαν καποιος αρχίζει και πουλαει ιντερνετ διαμεσου του δικτυου του awmn...εγω δηλωνω ότι όσο ξέρω και όσο μπορώ θα το κόψω απο το routing του δικού μου κόμβου....και εαν δεν φτάνουν οι γνώσεις μου για αυτό θα ζητήσω την βοήθεια του routing team για να το καταφέρω.

----------


## Achille

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> *Εσύ λες ότι δεν έχει σημασία αυτό και αρκεί που θα αρχίζει και θα τελειώνει σε μέλη του σωματείου?*
> 
> 
> *Αυτό λέω* αλλά αυτό που λέει ο Πάνος θέλει σοβαρό ψάξιμο.


Αν δηλαδή μια εταιρία περνάει Internet μέσω του AWMN από το ένα υποκατάστημά της στο άλλο (τα δυο άκρα), θεωρείς 

1)Ότι αυτό είναι νόμιμο;
2)Ότι αυτό θα πρέπει να επιτραπεί από τους ενδιάμεσους;

Βάλε τώρα στη θέση μιας εταιρίας τον ΣΑΜΔΑ, και πες μου πως και γιατί διαφοροποιείται το σκηνικό.

Βάλε μετά στη θέση του ΣΑΜΔΑ τον Σύλλογο Φοιτητών ΕΜΠ, τον Σύλλογο Τραπεζικών Υπαλλήλων Εθνικής Τραπέζης, την ΕΕΧΙ και τον Σύλλογο για την Ανάπτυξη και την Ευημερία της Τσέπης του TadeProvider (ΣΑΕΤΤP) και πες μου τι αλλάζει.

----------


## acoul

Το internet "κυλάει" στις φλέβες του AWMN από τις πρώτες μέρες του δικτύου, απλά δεν γίνεται με κάποιο ενιαίο και οργανωμένο τρόπο και σίγουρα δεν είναι για όλους. Επιπλέον δεν γνωρίζω αν "κάποιοι" το παρέχουν δωρεάν, εμπορικά ή έστω με κάποια ανταλλάγματα, αλλά κατανοώ την ανησυχία τους αν αυτό γίνει νόμιμα, με διαφανή τρόπο και δωρεάν από το νόμιμα αναγνωρισμένο από το κράτος εκπρόσωπο του AWMN δικτύου, δηλαδή το σωματείο μας.

----------


## MAuVE

Πάλι στη φτήνια το ρίξαν μερικοί. 

_Θα παίρνω και εγώ ιντερνετ που δεν είμαι στο σωματείο ; 
Οχι ; 
Τότε δεν θα περνάει από τον κόμβο μου._

Φτήνια επιπέδου 20 ευρώ το μήνα που κοστίζει μία dsl

Εγώ, που πλέον δεν ανήκω στο σωματείο, δηλώνω ότι δεν θα εμποδίσω την διέλευση συλλογικού ιντερνετ από τον κόμβο μου. 

Το κάνω μόνο και μόνο γιατί διακρίνω να εκτυλίσσεται μπροστά μου ένα *κοινωνιολογικό πείραμα* ιστορικής εμβέλειας στο οποίο θέλω να συμμετέχω και να δω τ΄αποτελέσματα.

----------


## Achille

Οι μπηχτές σου δεν συνεισφέρουν τίποτα στη συζήτηση.

Οι υποθέσεις σου είναι αστήριχτες και προσβλητικές (βλέπε δημοκρατικά αισθήματα έχουν μόνο όσοι έχουν πληρώσει τη συνδρομή στο σύλλογο).

Κάνε μας τη χάρη να μην υποβιβάζεις τη συζήτηση.

----------


## Blain57

Δεν ειναι δυσκολο να καταλαβει κανεις οτι δεν ειναι φτηνια.

Εχω επιλέξει να μην ασχολουμε με το τι κανει ο συλλογος και δεν επιθυμώ να χρησιμοποιήται ο κόμβος μου για κατι με το οποιο δεν εχω ιδεα ποια ειναι τα συμφέροντα. 

Οταν δεν θελω καποιος να κατεβάσει ενα αρχείο απο μενα απο το dc δεν το κανω share. Αν θελω να το μοιραστώ το βάζω στα shares. Αν με αναγκάσουν να το μοιραστώ δεν θα χρησιμοποιώ την υπηρεσία τους. 

Δεν ειναι αλλαζονία ειναι επιλογή.

----------


## nmout

θα ηταν καλυτερα νομιζω στο θεμα του ιντερνετ να τηρηθει η ιδια σταση με το dc: τα εν οικω μη εν δημω, low profile, δεν ξερω δεν ειδα δεν ακουσα, αλλα λογια να αγαπιομαστε
διοτι αν λογω του θορυβου υποψιαστουν οι παροχοι ιντερνετ, οι παροχοι γραμμων dsl οτι χανουν λεφτα (και το κρατος φορους), θα επελθουν πολεοδομιες, ΕΕΤΤ, και ομαδικες μηνυσεις για mp 3, ταινιες, software και τοτε δεν μας σωζει οχι το μη κερδοσκοπικο σωματειο, αλλα ουτε οι ερευνητικοι σκοποι του πανεπιστημιου

----------


## andreas

Μπορει καποιος να μου εξηγησει τι θα κερδισει ο συλλογος περα απο τις συνδρομες? 300 clients και traffic για ολους?

Καταλαβαινετε τι θα ρισκαρει ο συλλογος για μερικες συνδρομες?

Περα απο τα "επικινδυνα" (?) πειραματα μερικων εξυπνων αργοσχολων μαλλον πρεπει να καταλαβουμε οτι εχουμε γινει πολλοι να συνεργαστουμε και να ανεχτουμε ο ενας τον αλλο. Ξεπερασαμε τα ορια της παρεας που χωραει σε μια καφετερια για να πιει καφε, τωρα γεμιζουμε πλατεια και του χρονου θα γεμιζουμε σταδιο....

Δεν ασχολεισθε με τιποτα πιο σημαντικο (νομιμοποιηση κ.α.) που αποτελουν προυποθεση για το ινετ?

----------


## NetTraptor

> Το κάνω μόνο και μόνο γιατί διακρίνω να εκτυλίσσεται μπροστά μου ένα *κοινωνιολογικό πείραμα* ιστορικής εμβέλειας στο οποίο θέλω να συμμετέχω και να δω τ΄αποτελέσματα.


Και καλά κάνεις….

_Like the air you breathe, like the water you drink, like the earth you walk…_ 

Αυτός είναι ο στόχος παντού στον κόσμο όχι εδώ…

Κάνετε λες και είμαστε στην εποχή της ποτοαπαγόρευσης… μην φοβάστε να κάνετε κάτι το οποίο θα γίνει… έτσι …. ή ….. αλλιώς…..εδώ και παντού… είναι προδιαγεγραμμένη πορεία της σημερινής κοινωνίας… όχι του awmn… 

Το θέμα για μένα είναι … θέλετε να είσαστε πρωτοπόροι? Πρωτεργάτες? Αυτοί που κάνουν την διαφορά? Που δημιουργούν? Που αλλάζουν? Για πάντα…ή για όσο γίνετε? Ή θα κλειστούμε στο καβούκι awmn για πολύ ακόμα?

Μπορούμε να δώσουμε ροή … όπως εμείς την θέλουμε(?)… 
Έτσι είναι το δίκτυο μας και αυτό είναι το μεγάλο ατού μας.. εμείς προς αυτούς, για αυτούς και εμάς... 
Έχουμε το ποιο ωραίο free και ανοιχτό, συνάμα όμως δημοκρατικό και σε τάξη μοντέλο… όσο απογοητευμένοι και να είναι μερικοί … έτσι είναι(?)…

Παρένθεση… ο ορισμός ISP έχει αρχίσει να χάνετε ανά τον κόσμο eyes open… ποιος είναι ISP και ποιος δεν είναι … για σκεφτείτε το.. τι είναι το Internet Service? Και ποιος το παρέχει σε ένα κόσμο όπου η πληροφορία ρέει από παντού προς παντού? Με την νέα τάξη πραγμάτων που βλέπουμε σιγά σιγά πολλά αλλάζουν… εμείς?

Συνεργασία, υπομονή, ωριμότητα… και όλα γίνονται… στο χέρι μας είναι να γίνουν όλα καλύτερα και μάλιστα εμείς οι ίδιοι ένας προς ένας να συμβάλουμε δυναμικά…  ::

----------


## sotiris

> Το internet "κυλάει" στις φλέβες του AWMN από τις πρώτες μέρες του δικτύου, απλά δεν γίνεται με κάποιο ενιαίο και οργανωμένο τρόπο και *σίγουρα δεν είναι για όλους.*


E,ναι δεν ειναι για ολους οσους δεν ξερουν να δηλωσουν καποιον proxy και να εχουν ιντερνετ απο το δικτυο του ""mesh proxies" του awmn.
Εννοειται οτι θα γινει για ολους οταν γραφτουν ολοι στο σωματειο ε?.




> Επιπλέον δεν γνωρίζω αν "κάποιοι" το παρέχουν δωρεάν, εμπορικά ή έστω με κάποια ανταλλάγματα, αλλά κατανοώ την ανησυχία τους αν αυτό γίνει νόμιμα, με διαφανή τρόπο και δωρεάν από το νόμιμα αναγνωρισμένο από το κράτος εκπρόσωπο του AWMN δικτύου, δηλαδή το σωματείο μας.


Ενω εαν βρεθει οτι καποια εταιρεια, μη κερδοσκοπικο σωματειο, αλλος συλλογος κλπ χρησιμοποιει το δικτυο του awmn για να μοιραζει ιντερνετ στα μελη του, θα ειναι ο νομιμος τροπος που πρεπει να γινει το πραγμα.

Εξακολουθειτε και δεν διαβαζεται την απαντηση της ΕΕΤΤ...λεει ξεκαθαρα για ιδια χρηση....απο κει και περα τι το συζηταμε? 
για να θεωρηθει οτι το σωματειο ΑΜΔΑ εχει ιδια χρηση στους κομβους του δικτυου θα πρεπει ειτε να του ανηκουν πραγματικα, ειτε να του παραχωρηθουν σαν χρηση απο τους πραγματικους δικαιουχους.

Εαν γινει το πρωτο, θα πρεπει το σωματειο να αγορασει τον εξοπλισμο του καθε κομβου και να νοικιασει τον χωρο για την χρηση αυτου του εξοπλισμου, εαν γινει το δευτερο δεν χρειαζετε επιπλεον κοστος.
Και στις δυο περιπτωσεις ομως αυτοματως η ευθυνη της διαχειρισης και της χρησης του δικτυου περναει στο σωματειο....και δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι κατι που θα το ηθελε αυτο...

----------


## papashark

> Εγώ, που πλέον δεν ανήκω στο σωματείο, δηλώνω ότι δεν θα εμποδίσω την διέλευση συλλογικού ιντερνετ από τον κόμβο μου. 
> 
> Το κάνω μόνο και μόνο γιατί διακρίνω να εκτυλίσσεται μπροστά μου ένα *κοινωνιολογικό πείραμα* ιστορικής εμβέλειας στο οποίο θέλω να συμμετέχω και να δω τ΄αποτελέσματα.


Τα μικρά φθηνιάρικα χαμστεράκια σου σε χαιρετούν  ::  



Βέβαια ο MAuVE θα το κάνει για να εκδικηθεί τον σύλλογο που δεν τον στήριξε απέναντι στους αντιπάλους του στο σκάκι, θα αφήσει το ίντερνετ να πέράσει από κόμβο που δεν ανήκει στο δίκτυο του ΣΑΜΔΑ, θα κάνει την ανάλογη καταγγελεία στην ΕΕΤΤ/ΥΜΕ/Γρ. Πρωθυπουργού/Αρχ. Αθηνών/Ζαχαροπλαστείο "ο Παρνασός"/κλπ και θα σας αλλάξει τα φώτα  ::  



_Τα πολλά λόγια είναι φτώχια._

*Ποιανού είναι το δίκτυο ?

Έχει δίκτυο στην ιδιοκτησία του ο ΣΑΜΔΑ ? Έχει την νόμη και χρήση δικτύου ?*

Δείτε πρώτα αν μπορείτε να ικανοποιήσετε την απαίτηση που σας έβαλε η ΕΕΤΤ (που ισχύει για όλο τον κόσμο), και μετά να συζητήσουμε το επόμενο θέμα του εγγράφου της που δεν το έχουμε ακουμπήσει ακόμα.

----------


## mojiro

απορω γιατι υπαρχει τοση φαγομαρα για τα 4-8 kbyte ιντερνετ που θα εχει ο
καθενας... 

p2p/leaching με αυτα τα λιγα kb δεν ειπαρχει δυνατοτητα...

το μονο που πρακτικα μπορει καποιος να τα εκμεταλευτει ειναι ειτε για απλο
web broswing και την προβολη υπηρεσιων προς εξω.

αμα μπει μια δικλιδα και να συμβαινουν μοναχα αυτα, που βρισκετε τη
δυνατοτητα να αναπτυχουν κακοπροαιρετες σκεψεις προς οφελος μερικων ?

το ινετ το εχω για εκπαιδευση(ειτε το λενε proxy, ειτε το λενε isdn, κλπ)
το awmn για leaching...

----------


## papashark

> Επιπλέον δεν γνωρίζω αν "κάποιοι" το παρέχουν δωρεάν, εμπορικά ή έστω με κάποια ανταλλάγματα, αλλά κατανοώ την ανησυχία τους αν αυτό γίνει νόμιμα, με διαφανή τρόπο και δωρεάν από το νόμιμα αναγνωρισμένο από το κράτος εκπρόσωπο του AWMN δικτύου, δηλαδή το σωματείο μας.


To μήνυμα σου αγγιζει τα όρια της συκοφαντικής δυσφήμισης.

Δηλαδή ο Machine22 και ο Blain πουλάνε ίντερνετ και φοβούνται το νόμιμο ίντερνετ του συλλόγου ?

Μόνο εσείς έχετε καλές προθέσεις ? 

Όποιος διαφωνεί μαζί σας έχει ταπινά ελατήρια που υποκινούν τις αντιδράσεις του ?


Κατηγορείτε εμένα ότι κυνηγάω τον σύλλογο και θέλω την διάλυση του. Θεωρείς τον ευατό σου καλύτερο για τα όσα προσάπτεις σε όποιον έχει αντίθετη άποψη με εσένα ?





> νόμιμα αναγνωρισμένο από το κράτος εκπρόσωπο του AWMN δικτύου, δηλαδή το σωματείο μας


Ο ΣΑΜΔΑ δεν είναι ο νόμιμος εκπρόσωπος του AWMN, είναι ο εκπρόσωπος των 120 μελών του. Σταμάτα να γράφεις ανακρίβιες, ρώτα και την Έλενα να στο εξηγήση, γιατί ο σύλλογος εκπροσωπεί μόνο τα μέλη του...

----------


## NetTraptor

> 4-8 kbyte


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

> θα ηταν καλυτερα νομιζω στο θεμα του ιντερνετ να τηρηθει η ιδια σταση με το dc: τα εν οικω μη εν δημω, low profile, δεν ξερω δεν ειδα δεν ακουσα, αλλα λογια να αγαπιομαστε
> διοτι αν λογω του θορυβου υποψιαστουν οι παροχοι ιντερνετ, οι παροχοι γραμμων dsl οτι χανουν λεφτα (και το κρατος φορους), θα επελθουν πολεοδομιες, ΕΕΤΤ, και ομαδικες μηνυσεις για mp 3, ταινιες, software και τοτε δεν μας σωζει οχι το μη κερδοσκοπικο σωματειο, αλλα ουτε οι ερευνητικοι σκοποι του πανεπιστημιου


Πριν 2 χρόνια η Vivodi ήταν χορηγός στην κοπή της πρωτοχρονιάτικης πίτας του awmn, πρόσφερε μερικές adsl για την καθιερωμένη κλήρωση και σε ειδική τιμή συνδέσεις (30% έκπτωση στο κόστος της υπηρεσίας internet) στα μέλη του σωματείου...
Τόσο εγώ όσο και αρκετοί άλλοι εξακολουθούμε και απολαμβάνουμε αυτή την έκπτωση... 
Λες να μην ήξερε οτι έχουμε ασύρματο δίκτυο (μέσω του οποίου μπορoύμε να μοιράζουμε και τη σύνδεση που μας έδωσε μάλιστα πιο φθηνά); 

Πιστεύω οτι οι σοβαροί ISP's δεν θα αντιδράσουν. 
Το πολύ - πολύ να προετοιμαστούν πιο σύντομα για το wimax (όπου θα έχουν έτοιμη πελατειακή βάση, εθισμένη στο ασύρματο internet).  ::

----------


## Achille

> Το πολύ - πολύ να προετοιμαστούν πιο σύντομα για το wimax (όπου θα έχουν έτοιμη πελατειακή βάση, εθισμένη στο ασύρματο internet).


Δηλαδή θα παραβιάσουμε και το νόμο περί ναρκωτικών...  ::  

Η κάθε Vivodi θέλει να πουλήσει. Οι άλλοι που δεν θα τους προτιμήσουμε να μας πουλήσουν είναι που θα μας καταγγείλουν.

----------


## dti

> *Εξακολουθειτε και δεν διαβαζεται την απαντηση της ΕΕΤΤ...λεει ξεκαθαρα για ιδια χρηση....απο κει και περα τι το συζηταμε?* 
> για να θεωρηθει οτι το σωματειο ΑΜΔΑ εχει ιδια χρηση στους κομβους του δικτυου θα πρεπει ειτε να του ανηκουν πραγματικα, ειτε να του παραχωρηθουν σαν χρηση απο τους πραγματικους δικαιουχους.
> 
> Εαν γινει το πρωτο, θα πρεπει το σωματειο να αγορασει τον εξοπλισμο του καθε κομβου και να νοικιασει τον χωρο για την χρηση αυτου του εξοπλισμου, εαν γινει το δευτερο δεν χρειαζετε επιπλεον κοστος.
> Και στις δυο περιπτωσεις ομως αυτοματως η ευθυνη της διαχειρισης και της χρησης του δικτυου περναει στο σωματειο....και δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι κατι που θα το ηθελε αυτο...


Εξακολουθείς να παρερμηνεύεις τον όρο ιδία χρήση... ::  

*Σου ξαναθυμίζω για πολλοστή φορά τί λέει η ΕΕΤΤ για τις ασύρματες κοινότητες στο Κείμενο Δημόσιας Διαβούλευσης αναφορικά με την χρήση της τεχνολογίας WLAN για παροχή υπηρεσιών στο κοινό στην Ελλάδα (Αύγουστος 2004) στη σελίδα 27:*

[quote=ΕΕΤΤ]*17. Παρούσα κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα*
Οι κύριες εφαρ

----------


## andreas

> Ακόμη όμως κι αν απαιτηθεί στο μέλλον να παραχωρηθεί η χρήση του κόμβου μου στο Σύλλογο, *θα είμαι ο πρώτος που θα κάνω κάτι τέτοιο*.
> 
> Εμπιστεύομαι το Σύλλογο, συμμετέχω ενεργά σ' αυτόν και συναποφασίζω, 
> θέλω να συμμετέχω στην ασύρματη επανάσταση με κάθε τρόπο!


Και εγω θα το δωσω στον συλλογο αν μου δωσει 1500Ε και μου πληρωνει το ρευμα!

Μανια να τα χαριζεις ολα στον συλλογο! ελεος! 

καπιταλισμος μουτρα!

----------


## nodas

εγω παλι θα *Παραχωρησω* τον andrea στον συλλογο  ::   ::   ::   ::  

τους πληρωνω κι'ολας για να τον παρουν μονιμα αν τους κανει  ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas

Παρτε με  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Το καθεστώς ιδίας χρήσης, είναι τελείως διαφορετικό με το θέμα του ποιανού είναι το δίκτυο, ποιός δηλαδή έχει την νομή και την χρήση. (γι αυτό άλλωστε έχουμε ιδία χρήση 700 άτομα που αποτελούν 700 διαφορετικές νομικές οντότητες)

Η ΕΕΤΤ εμφανίζει τον όρο "ιδία χρήση" ως αντίθετο στο "εμπορική χρήση".

Η ΕΕΤΤ λοιπόν είπε ότι ο ΣΑΜΔΑ μπορεί να μοιράζει στο δίκτυο ΤΟΥ. 

Σε αυτό υπάρχουν 2 μεταφράσεις :

α) Το δίκτυο είναι των κομβούχων, και ο σύλλογος δεν έχει τίποτα παρά τον κόμβο του, οπότε δεν μπορεί να μοιράσει ίντερνετ σε κάτι που δεν είναι δικό του.

β) Το δίκτυο είναι των κομβούχων και αφού αυτοί είναι μέλη στον σύλλογο, τότε και το δίκτυο είναι "ιδιοκτησία" του (ή έστω έχει την νομή του). Όμως αφού δεν θα δώσετε στα μη μέλη, τότε αυτομάτως τα μη μέλη δεν είναι μέρος του δικτύου, οπότε δεν μπορεί να περάσει το ίντερνετ σας από πάνω τους.

Υπάρχει βέβαια και η ερμηνεία dti :

γ) Υπάρχει ιδία χρήση σε όλους, είτε είναι μέλη, είτε όχι. Οπότε περνάει από πάνω ο ΣΑΜΔΑ με το ίντερνετ του, και φυσικά το ίδιο θα ισχύσει και για όσους συλλόγους έχουν μέλη τους στο δίκτυο και θέλουν να τους δώσουν δωρεάν ίντερνετ. Παράδειγμα η EEXI, TEE, Σύλλογοι φοιτητών, σπουδαστών, καθηγητών και λοιπών ακαδημαϊκών, ραδιοερασιτεχνών, αναξιοπαθούντων κορασίδων, φίλων της καρέτα καρέτα, υπέρβαρων μοναχικών ψυχών (για εμένα λέω), αλλά και ακόμα ποιό άσχετα όπως ο "Σύλλογος εν Πειραιεί και Αθήνας Τροιζηνίων", σύλλογος κριτικών εκ κρήτης, ο Ολυμπιακός Σύνδεσμος Φιλάθλων Πειραιά, ο Σύλλογος Χρωματοσφαίρισης Καλλιθέας, και φυσικά ο σύλλογος των αναξιοπαθούντων ISP....

Είμαστε έτοιμοι για την 3 επιλογή ?




Στείλτε λοιπόν ένα διευκρινηστικό email στην ΕΕΤΤ ζητώντας την αποσαφήνιση του θέματος  ::

----------


## sotiris

Δαμιανε κανεις τον χαζο τωρα?

Η ΕΕΤΤ στο κειμενο για την διαβουλευση αναφερεται στο awmn ως "ενας μη κερδοσκοπικος συλλογος."

Ειπε κανεις οτι ενας μη κερδοσκοπικος συλλογος για τα μελη του, οπως πολυ σωστα λεει η ΕΕΤΤ, δεν αποτελει "ιδια χρηση" ?

Ειπε κανεις οτι τα community networks, οπως περιγραφονται στο κειμενο της διαβουλευσης, δεν ανηκουν στο καθεστως της "ιδιας χρησης"?

Αυτο που λεμε ειναι οτι ο μη κερδοσκοπικος συλλογος awmn δεν περιλαμβανει ολο το δικτυο του awmn.

Τοσο δυσκολο πια ειναι να κατεβεις απο το συννεφο που πετας για να το δεις και εσυ αυτο, μαζι με οσους αλλους ηθελημενα το ξεχνατε?





> Ανεξάρτητα από την ύπαρξη συλλόγου ή όχι η ΕΕΤΤ θεωρεί οτι τα wireless communities κάνουν ιδία χρήση.


Αυτη ειναι δικια σου εκτιμηση, η δικια μου ειναι οτι η ΕΕΤΤ συνδεει τα wireless communities με την μορφη καποιου συλλογου/σωματειου κλπ, οποτε τα εντασσει στο καθεστως ιδιας χρησης.

Αυτο ειναι το γκριζο σημειο, και το μονο που λεμε, ειναι να σταλει διευκρινιστικο email στην ΕΕΤΤ για να λυθει καθε αμφιβολια.

----------


## papashark

> Και εγω θα το δωσω στον συλλογο αν μου δωσει 1500Ε και μου πληρωνει το ρευμα!
> 
> Μανια να τα χαριζεις ολα στον συλλογο! ελεος! 
> 
> καπιταλισμος μουτρα!


Mην είσαι χαζός.

Άμα ο κόμβος σου είναι του συλλόγου, θα φέρει και όλοι την ευθήνη γι' αυτόν.

Θα παίζεις χωρίς φόβο, όχι μόνο στους 5 γίγα, αλλά και στους 6, και στους 7, και στους 8, στους 9, 10, 11, 12 ...

Και μετά όπως έβαλε το καρτελάκι ο Ngia με την άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη, εσύ θα βάλεις την δνση της έδρας, και τα ονοματεπώνυμα & τηλέφωνα πρόεδρου και γραμματέα. EE & Tenorism θα κάνουν μεγάλη χαρά  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## argi

Συμμετέχοντας στο δίκτυο ως κόμβος ΒΒ δέχτηκα ότι δεν ελέγχω τα πακέτα που περνάνε διαμέσω του κόμβου μου και γιατι ΄συμφωνώ με την ιδέα αλλά και γιατί δεν μου αρέσει το αντίθετο από τρίτους...

Ως εκ τουτου 
α) δεν με νοιαζει τι περνάει μέσα απο τον κόμβο μου
β) δεν κόβω καμία πορτα, υπηρεσία, ΙΡ ή οτιδήποτε άλλο
γ) δεν έχω την όρεξη, χρόνο, πόρους κλπ για να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο
δ) θεωρώ ότι τα αντανακλαστικα της κοινοτητας ξαφνιάστηκαν αλλά τελικά αντεδρασαν σωστά με το φιλτρο Mauve στο Cslab και πιστευω πως τέτοια φαινομενα δεν θα ξαναεμφανιστούν
ε) Θεωρώ πως το πρώτο φίλτρο που θα γίνει αποδεκτό γιατί μια μικρότερη ή μεγαλύτερη ομάδα του δικτύου το θεωρεί αποδεκτό το σκοπό για τον οποίο γίνεται (πχ. διαφωνιά με την προσφορά inet από το σύλλογο κλπ) τότε θα σημάνει το τέλος του δικτύου γιατί ουσιαστικά θα νομιμοποιείται ο καθένας να κάνει βάσει της δικής του ηθικής ότι θέλει... ειδικά αν το έκανε και ο "άλλος" πρώτος


Οπότε :
-->ας μείνουμε στα απλά και βασικά... δεν κόβω τίποτα για κανένα λόγο... γιατί συμμετέχοντας κάποιος με κόμβο στο δίκτυο αναλαμβάνει και την ευθύνη των routes/data που πρέπει να περάσει. Και αν συγχωρείται το ακούσιο λάθος, η έστω και "κούφια" απειλή για ηθελημένο πείραγμα του δικτύου μέσω κοψιματων κλπ. είναι τουλάχιστον επικίνδυνη...
-->Τα περί κοψίματος απο τον οποιοδήποτε κόμβο του xyz (inet??) traffic είναι απλά lame... very lame... 

@rg!

----------


## dti

> Δαμιανε κανεις τον χαζο τωρα?


Με τη στάση σου sotiris, χρόνια τώρα, δημιουργείς την εντύπωση οτι βρίσκεσαι στο δίκτυο με σαφή σκοπό να του κάνεις κακό ή να εξυπηρετήσεις συμφέροντα τρίτων... :: 

Υπονομεύεις κάθε τι καλό πάει να κάνει ο Σύλλογος, παρερμηνεύεις ακόμη κι αυτά που γράφει *ξεκάθαρα* η ΕΕΤΤ, υποθέτοντας οτι η ΕΕΤΤ δεν γνωρίζει το νομικό καθεστώς των community networks...  :: 

Μπορείς να συνεχίσεις βέβαια το έργο σου, αλλά σε θέματα που έχουν ξεκαθαρίσει, ότι και να λες, θα σου απαντάω με ΟΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ ΜΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

Μετα την υστερια σου με τα μεγαλα γραμματα,και τις ιστοριες περι της συνωμοσιας εναντιον "της μεγαλης ιδεας" , σου λεω παλι οτι το μονο που λεμε ειναι το:



> ειναι να σταλει διευκρινιστικο email στην ΕΕΤΤ για να λυθει καθε αμφιβολια.


και αυτο δεν το λεω μονο εγω , το λενε και αλλα μελη που εχουν τον ιδιο προβληματισμο με μενα, και ειναι δικαωμα μας να εκφραζουμε τους προβληματισμους μας.

Εαν ειχε βγει το ΔΣ βεβαια απο μονο του και ειχε πει:
οτι καλο ειναι να σταλει ενα διευκρινιστικο email διοτι ισως ειναι λιγο θολο εκεινο το σημειο....θα ειχες βγει και θα κραυγαζες οτι ειναι καλο και πρεπει να γινει και γενικα τα αντιθετα απο οτι λες τωρα.

Εγω αυτο το λεω μειωμενη αντιλληπτικη ικανοτητα....

οσο για το ενα ειμαι στο δικτυο για να του κανω κακο...
μπορω να σου πω την ιδια ακριβως εντυπωση εχω για σενα...οτι με τις αποψεις σου και αυτα που κανεις προκαλεις ζημια στο δικτυο ή εξυπηρετεις τα συμφεροντα των isp κλπ.

----------


## andreas

χαλαρωστε!!
αν ξαναγραφτει κατι προσωπικο πανε offopic

----------


## blizardbill

> εξυπηρετεις τα συμφεροντα των isp


Συγνώμη αλλά ISP σημαίνει παγκόσμιο δίκτυο, σημαίνει ιντερνέτ , και εφόσον δεν έχουμε κάποιο κρατικό μονοπώλιο εδώ , είναι προς όφελός όλων μας να πάνε καλά οι Isp .
Να βρούνε τρόπους να αυξήσουν τις δουλειές τους και να μεγαλώσουν τον όγκο εργασιών του, χωρίς να ελέγχονται και να περιορίζονται από τον ΟΤΕ ή τον κάθε Οτέ μέχρι να φτάσουν σπίτι μας..

Καλά κάνει όποιος υποστηρίζει τα συμφέροντα των ISP εναντίων όσων τα παίρνουν χοντρά από το υπάρχον τοπικό δίκτυο της χώρας , και τους δίνει λύσεις.

----------


## dti

> Μετα την υστερια σου με τα μεγαλα γραμματα,και τις ιστοριες περι της συνωμοσιας εναντιον "της μεγαλης ιδεας" , σου λεω παλι οτι το μονο που λεμε ειναι το:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ειναι να σταλει διευκρινιστικο email στην ΕΕΤΤ για να λυθει καθε αμφιβολια.
> 
> 
> και αυτο δεν το λεω μονο εγω , το λενε και αλλα μελη που εχουν τον ιδιο προβληματισμο με μενα, και ειναι δικαωμα μας να εκφραζουμε τους προβληματισμους μας.
> ...


Προφανώς κ. sotiris για να γράφεις αυτά που γράφεις, δεν νοιώθεις οτι ανήκεις στην κοινότητα. (άρα δεν κάνεις ιδία χρήση, οπότε καλό είναι ν' αλλάξεις και το ssid στις συσκευές σου ώστε να μην δημιουργείς σύγχιση...)

Είναι δεδομένο οτι μέχρι να μας κλείσει η ΕΕΤΤ (πράγμα που δυστυχώς για σένα ΔΕΝ θα συμβεί), εσύ θα προσπαθείς να βρίσκεις φαντάσματα εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν μόνο και μόνο για να μη γίνεται τίποτε από το Σύλλογο...
Δε θα σου κάνουμε τη χάρη όμως κ. sotiris.

H Γ.Σ. του Συλλόγου θα αξιολογήσει τα νέα δεδομένα και σε συνδυασμό με τα παλιότερα, θα πάρει τις αποφάσεις της.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Αφιερωμένο στον ΣΑΜΔΑ, με αγάπη...




> _Ήσουν μόνη κι ήμουν μόνος
> Κι’ όλα τα άρχισες εσύ
> Ίδιο πάθος ίδιος δρόμος
> Για μια νύχτα απόλαυση
> 
> Τώρα θέλεις να ξεφύγεις
> Και δικαιολογίες λες
> Καίγεσαι και μου το δείχνεις
> κι όταν στο θυμίζω κλαις
> ...

----------


## sotiris

dti νιωθω οτι συμφωνω με το δικτυο και οχι με το σωματειο....αυτο σε καλυπτει?

για να αλλαξω τα ssid στις συσκευες μου θα πρεπει να βγει το σωματειο και να πει οτι οσοι δεν συμφωνουν με αυτα που κανουμε θα πρεπει να αλλαξουν το ssid τους, απο σενα δεν εχει την παραμικρη αξια οσο και να το λες και να το προσπαθεις.

αλλα ακομη και να βγει και να το πει δεν σημαινει οτι θα το ακολουθησουν τα διαφορα μελη του δικτυου που δεν ανηκουν στο σωματειο....συν το οτι θα εχει προκαλεσει την οριστικη διασπαση και διαλυση του δικτυου.

ξαναλεω οτι οι εξτρεμιστικες και πολλες φορες ακραιες αποψεις σου, οδηγουν αρκετες φορες το σωματειο να περνει λαθος αποφασεις....αποφασεις που μετα απο λιγο καιρο γυρνανε μπουμπεραγκ σε εμας.

ολα τα πραγματα δεν γινονται με το παθος και τον ενθουσιασμο, χρειαζεται και η λογικη....

αυτα κ dti  ::

----------


## RF

Θεωρώ ότι η ιδία χρήση έχει να κάνει με τα δύο άκρα όπως έγραψε ο nvak.
Για παράδειγμα μία εταιρεία που έχει ενσύρματο WAN με τα υποκαταστηματά της και χρησιμοποιεί το ΒΒ κάποιου provider δεν κάνει ιδία χρήση γιατί το ΒΒ δεν είναι δικό της ?

----------


## nvak

Αγαπητά μου παιδιά υπάρχουν επίπεδα στα δίκτυα. 
Το πρώτο επίπεδο είναι η ταράτσα  ::  
Ο γνωστός ISP προσφέρθηκε να μας την ενοικιάσει για να είναι νόμιμος  ::  
Το δεύτερο είναι το hardware και πάει λέγοντας.

Αν ακολουθήσουμε το σκεπτικό που κάποιοι ανέπτυξαν, τότε για να περάσουμε internet θέλουμε έγγραφη άδεια απο τις ΓΣ καμιά 100η πολυκατοικιών και καμιά 100 κομβούχων  ::  

Καταλάβετέ το η ΕΕΤΤ θέλει να χρησιμοποιήσει τα ασύρματα δίκτυα στην διάδοσης της ευρυζωνικότητας. 
Όποιος θέλει συμμετέχει όποιος δεν θέλει κάνει prive λινκ
Ακολουθούν Δήμοι Σχολεία κλπ. 
Απο αύριο θα υπάρχει ένα νέο περιβάλλον, ας προσαρμοσθούμε.

----------


## MAuVE

> γ) δεν έχω την όρεξη, χρόνο, πόρους κλπ για να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο


Να και κάποιος που απλώνει την σκέψη του δύο τετράγωνα πιό μπροστά.

Το κοινωνιολογικό πείραμα που ανέφερα δεν είναι άλλο από την προσπάθεια δημιουργίας μίας δομής τύπου αγροτικού συνεταιρισμού, αλλά χωρίς το αντίστοιχο νομικό πλαίσιο και την κρατική εξάρτηση του αγροτικού συνεταιριστικού κινήματος. 

Πάει περισσότερο προς το θεωρητικό μοντέλο της "κολεκτήβας" 

Ιδού λοιπόν το ερώτημα προς τους συναδέλφους "μπολσεβίκους" της κοινωνίας της πληροφορίας:

*Μπορεί να ευδοκιμήσει μία κολεκτήβα της πληροφορίας ;
*

Δεν θα μοιρασθώ την πρόβλεψή μου μαζί σας, για να έχει μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον.

Ενα όμως κομβικό σημείο είναι αυτό που ο argi αναφέρει παραπάνω που δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο από το "διαχειριστικό κόστος" σε ονοματολογία acoul. 

Κάθε πράγμα όμως με την σειρά του.

Τώρα βρισκόμαστε στο στάδιο κατά το οποίο οι "μεγάλοι γεωκτήμονες" αρχίζουν να αντιλαμβάνονται ότι οι ακτήμονες και οι μικροκληρούχοι πάνε κάτι να σκαρώσουν.

_ακτήμων = client
μικροκληρούχος = routing node_

----------


## Achille

> Θεωρώ ότι η ιδία χρήση έχει να κάνει με τα δύο άκρα όπως έγραψε ο nvak.
> Για παράδειγμα μία εταιρεία που έχει ενσύρματο WAN με τα υποκαταστηματά της και χρησιμοποιεί το ΒΒ κάποιου provider δεν κάνει ιδία χρήση γιατί το ΒΒ δεν είναι δικό της ?


Θεωρείς λάθος. Εφόσον περνάς από τον κόμβο μου που δεν είναι δικός σου, δεν κάνεις ιδία χρήση.

Το παράδειγμά σου είναι άστοχο, εκεί πληρώνεις το bandwidth που πέρνεις, άρα σου ανήκει.




> Καταλάβετέ το η ΕΕΤΤ θέλει να χρησιμοποιήσει τα ασύρματα δίκτυα στην διάδοσης της ευρυζωνικότητας. 
> *Όποιος θέλει συμμετέχει όποιος δεν θέλει κάνει prive λινκ 
> Ακολουθούν Δήμοι Σχολεία κλπ.*
> Απο αύριο θα υπάρχει ένα νέο περιβάλλον, ας προσαρμοσθούμε.


Βλέπω το έχετε προαποφασίσει ότι το AWMN θα πάψει να είναι φορέας πειραματισμού και ερασιτεχνισμού, και θα γίνει δημόσιο τηλεπικοινωνιακό δίκτυο, παρόλες τις αντιδράσεις που αυτό προκαλεί σε μεγάλο τμήμα του.

Μάλιστα μας λέτε ότι ποσώς σας ενδιαφέρει η άποψή μας, και εσείς (ως σύλλογος προφανώς) θα προχωρήσετε κανονικά.

Από τους δικούς μου κόμβους πάντως μην περιμένετε να παρέχετε υπηρεσίες προς τα μέλη σας. Προτιμώ να τους κατεβάσω, παρά να γίνω παράρτημα του WISP ΣΑΜΔΑ.

----------


## nmout

ενω εμεις φιλολογουμε, οι αλλοι πανε μπροστα
free wireless Internet network
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20051130/ap_ ... ew_orleans

----------


## MAuVE

> ενω εμεις φιλολογουμε, οι αλλοι πανε μπροστα
> free wireless Internet network
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20051130/ap_ ... ew_orleans


Αν και εμείς είχαμε φάει καμιά δεκαριά τυφώνες, είχε ανέβει το νερό στα δύο μέτρα σ' όλη την Αττική και είχαμε και μαύρο δήμαρχο δεν θα χρειαζόταν να φιλοσοφούμε.

Θα είμαστε κάπου μεταξύ αντλιοστασίων και ταρατσών.

----------


## Acinonyx

Παιδιά , εδώ που έχουν φτάσει τα πράγματα, ο ΣΑΜΔΑ θα μοιράσει Internet με οποιαδήποτε κόστος και ρίσκο διάσπασης του δικτύου.

Αν στόχος είναι ο διαμοιρασμός internet τότε θα είναι πιό εύκολο να γίνει αν το bb του αποτελείται αποκλειστικά από κόμβους-μέλη του.

Η διάσπαση βολεύει τον ΣΑΜΔΑ σε αυτή την περίπτωση. Για αυτό και ο dti πετάει να αλλάξουμε ssid όσοι δεν είμαστε μέλη του συλλόγου (_μαζευτε τον_).

Δεν ξέρω όμως κατά πόσο έχει γίνει κατανοητό ότι αν η ιστορία τελικά οδηγήσει σε διάσπαση τότε *ο ΣΑΜΔΑ θα θεωρειται ως μόναδικός υπευθυνος* γιατί είναι ο μόνος που μπορεί να την αποφύγει, γνωριζε το κίνδυνο και προχώρησε.

Και αναρρωτιέμαι: Πως μπορεί ο ΣΑΜΔΑ να εξυπηρετεί το δίκτυο όταν το θέτει σε τόσο μεγάλο κίνδυνο διάλυσης; Αξίζει το ρίσκο αυτό για 4-8kb που λέει και ο mojiro;

----------


## argi

Προσωπικά όπως ανέφερα και παραπάνω ουσιαστικά ερωτώμαστε αν θα υπάρχει επιλεκτικό routing/firewall στο δικτυο και η παραπάνω ερωτηση δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου για οποιονδήποτε λόγο... Δηλαδή θα εγώ πρέπει να παρακολουθώ τα connections, να κοιτάζω source & destination IP, protocol και να φιλτράρω??? ΝΟΤ ΜΕ... Not my idea of AWMN...

Η ιδέα μου για το AWMN ως ΒΒ κόμβος-router είναι ότι περνάω τα πάντα και όχι μονο ότι μου αρέσει ή εγκρίνω...

Κάποια στιγμή το ίδιο είχε πει και ο Mauve για την "ευθύνη κομβούχου απέναντι στο νόμο" και "παρακολούθηση πακέτων" και πολλοί πέσαν να τον φάνε... Μου κάνει εντύπωση πως τώρα συζητάμε να το κάνει μια ομάδα ανθρώπων και το θεωρούμε δεδομένο...??? 

Ή είμαστε ασυνεπείς στα λεγόμενα μας και οι αρχές μας είναι "ολίγον λάστιχο" ή κάπου υπάρχει μια κραυγαλέα διαφορά που μου διαφευγει...

Εκτός αν όταν το κάνει ένας που δεν μας αρέσει είναι λάθος ένώ αν το κάνουν πολλοί είναι ΟΚ...???

Δηλώνω έπίσης ότι δεν με νοιάζει να παίρνω inet απο πουθενά γιατί έχω, και ότι δεν συμφωνώ να γίνει ώστε να μαζέψει ο σύλλογος μέλη... ο σύλλογος πρέπει να έχει μέλη γιατι συμφωνούν με την ιδέα του και όχι κάτι άλλο... Δεν με πειράζει όμως να το δίνει ως μια ακόμα παροχή στα μέλη του...

@rg!

----------


## nvak

> Βλέπω το έχετε προαποφασίσει ότι το AWMN θα πάψει να είναι φορέας πειραματισμού και ερασιτεχνισμού, και θα γίνει δημόσιο τηλεπικοινωνιακό δίκτυο, παρόλες τις αντιδράσεις που αυτό προκαλεί σε μεγάλο τμήμα του.
> 
> Μάλιστα μας λέτε ότι ποσώς σας ενδιαφέρει η άποψή μας, και εσείς (ως σύλλογος προφανώς) θα προχωρήσετε κανονικά.
> 
> Από τους δικούς μου κόμβους πάντως μην περιμένετε να παρέχετε υπηρεσίες προς τα μέλη σας. Προτιμώ να τους κατεβάσω, παρά να γίνω παράρτημα του WISP ΣΑΜΔΑ.


Χαλαρά Αχιλέα  ::  
Εγώ δεν έχω αποφασίσει τίποτα. Απλά προσπαθώ να ερμηνεύσω πράγματα και να μαντέψω προθέσεις. 
Μην ξεχνάς ότι δίκτυο δεν υπάρχει μόνο στην Αθήνα. Η ΕΕΤΤ δεν σκεφτεται μόνο εμάς που στο κάτω κάτω έχουμε την πολυτέλεια σε δύο μέρες να βάλουμε ADSL.

Πράγματι υπάρχει πιθανότητα να γίνει δημόσιο τηλεπικοινωνιακό δίκτυο (με εμάς ή χωρίς εμάς) 
Το κράτος μπορεί να παραχωρεί ένα πόρο δωρεάν αλλά με αντάλλαγμα την εξυπηρέτηση ενός σκοπού που εκείνο αποφασίζει, όχι εμείς.

Και εμένα μου αρέσει να μείνουν τα πράγματα ως έχουν. Δεν θέλω μεγάλη δημοσιότητα δεν θέλω κόμβους δήμων, πανεπιστημίων, ιδρυμάτων, εταιρειών γιατί ξεφεύγουμε με μεγάλη ταχύτητα απο το καθαρά ερασιτεχνικό. 
Το θέμα είναι ποιός με ρωτάει και τι θα καταφέρω αν σταματήσω κάπως τα πράγματα στο επίπεδο του συλλόγου που είναι αρκετά μικρός αν σκεφτείς όλη την Αττική και όλη την Ελλάδα.  ::

----------


## jabarlee

πάντως με το quote του dti (το οποίο δε θυμόμουνα ότι είχε αναφορά για "ιδία χρήση") αποσαφημίζονται τα πράγματα αρκετα:

η ΕΕΤΤ θεωρεί τα community networks δίκτυα ιδίας χρήσης. Δεν κάνει τη συσχέτιση με μη-κερδοσκοπικά σωματεία, η δική μας περίπτωση είναι σύμπτωση. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε αναφέρεται στο δίκτυο του Ηρακλείου, χωρίς καμμία αναφορά σε σωματείο.
Έτσι κι αλλιώς το τελικό συμπέρασμα το κειμένου μιλάει για community networks, και όχι σωματεία.

Έτσι η βασική μου απορία λύνεται.

Από εκεί και πέρα τίθεται το ερώτημα (ψευδο-ερώτημα μάλλον) αν ένα υποσύνολο του δικτύου, μπορεί να παρέξει (μη-κερδοσκοπικά) μια υπηρεσία σε όποιους επιλέξει, χρησιμοποιόντας το κοινό δίκτυο.

Νομικά δεν υφίσταται πρόβλημα, απο τη στιγμή που όλο το δίκτυο χαρακτηρίζεται ως "ιδίας χρήσης" για τα μέλη του: μπορούνε να κάνουνε ότι θέλουνε, με κανόνες που οι ίδιοι θεσπίζουν.
Είναι ανάλογο με το private ftp, τα forums για υποομάδες χρηστών broadcasts μεταξύ λίγων φίλων κ.τ.λ.
Όλα αυτά βέβαια προϋποθέτουνε τη μη παράβαση κάποιου νόμου, και στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, σύμφωνα με την ΕΕΤΤ, η διαμοίραση internet σε δίκτυο "ιδίας χρήσης" είναι νόμιμη.

Το ζήτημα είναι περισσότερο ηθικό:
Αν κάποιοι δικαιούνται να δεσμέυσουνε ένα τμήμα του bandwidth του δικτύου για "ιδία χρήση". Νομίζω ότι η ουσία είναι "πόσο bandwidth":
όπως κανείς δε παραπονιέται αν το ftp transfer μεταξύ των φίλων A & Β δεν δεσμεύει υπερβολικό bandwidth, δυσχεραίνοντας τους υπόλοιπους, με τον ίδιο τρόπο, και η παροχή internet προς τα μέλη του συλλόγου δε θα πρέπει να προβληματίσει.
Εξάλλου μιλάμε για χρήση από ένα σημαντικό υποσύνολο χρηστών (αριθμητικά και ποιοτικά) και όχι για κατασπατάληση του bandwidth από 2-3 χρήστες.
Ας μη ξεχνάμε πως εδώ και αρκετό καιρό, υπάρχουνε proxies που εξυπηρετούνε όσους έχουνε τη σχετική ανάγκη. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν διαμαρτυρήθηκε κανένας για το xtra traffic που περνάει από τον κόμβο του, ή για το ανήθικο της υπόθεσης

Τέλος, αν τίθεται το θέμα ότι κάποιοι ενδεχομένως γραφτούνε στο σύλλογο για τα λίγα kbps internet που θα έχουν μέσω αυτού, είναι μάλλον μηδαμινό:
πόσοι πια θα κάνουνε κάτι τέτοιο, και ποιος νομίζει ότι το εν λόγω internet θα είναι τόσο "πολύ" και "καλό" ώστε να κάνουνε τα υποψήφια μέλη ουρά στην πόρτα του Κλαδάκη;

----------


## Acinonyx

Είναι βλακεία να συζητάμε για κάτι που θα γίνει ούτως ή άλλως...

Ο ΣΑΜΔΑ αποφάσισε.. Καλοσόρισες, Internet

----------


## Acinonyx

> Τέλος, αν τίθεται το θέμα ότι κάποιοι ενδεχομένως γραφτούνε στο σύλλογο για τα λίγα kbps internet που θα έχουν μέσω αυτού, είναι μάλλον μηδαμινό:
> πόσοι πια θα κάνουνε κάτι τέτοιο, και ποιος νομίζει ότι το εν λόγω internet θα είναι τόσο "πολύ" και "καλό" ώστε να κάνουνε τα υποψήφια μέλη ουρά στην πόρτα του Κλαδάκη;


Όταν υπάρχει η κατάλληλη πλύση εγκεφάλου όλα γίνονται...

Έχει αρχίσει ήδη.


Διάβασε τα παρακάτω... Είναι ακριβώς αυτό που φοβόμουν.

EEXI, ΣΑΜΔΑ = una faccia una razza




> "Αφήστε τα σύρματα και πιάστε τα Ασύρματα"
> 
> "Ξεκλειδώστε τα AP (Access Point) σας, απελευθερώστε το "φυλακισμένο" ίντερνετ του γραφείου/σπιτιού σας και μοιραστείτε ό,τι πληρώνετε και δεν χρησιμοποιείτε". *Με σύνθημα"Αφήστε τα σύρματα και πιάστε τα Ασύρματα" ξεκίνησε νέα καμπάνια από την Ένωση Ελλήνων Χρηστών Ίντερνετ με στόχο τη μεγαλύτερη διάδοση της πρόσβασης στο διαδίκτυο*.

----------


## dimkasta

Το παν είναι πώς θα προωθηθεί το θέμα...

Άν μείνει σαν απλή παροχή στα μέλη ή αν θα διατυμπανίζεται σαν κράχτης για νέα μέλη...

Το κακό είναι ότι όποιες κι αν είναι οι προθέσεις μάλλον αργά ή γρήγορα θα καταλήξουμε στο 2ο...
Όχι λόγω κακής πρόθεσης του συλλόγου, αλλά λόγω της έκτασης που θα πάρει...

----------


## jabarlee

Πάντως Βασίλη το quote από in.gr δεν είναι απαραίτητα κακό.
Βασικά είναι η μορφή των wifi communities εκτός Ελλάδας. Ελάχιστοι έχουνε δίκτυο ταρατσών. Ακομα και στο seattle που τους βλέπαμε και αντιγράφαμε, αυτό κάνανε

----------


## argi

> Όταν υπάρχει η κατάλληλη πλύση εγκεφάλου όλα γίνονται...
> Έχει αρχίσει ήδη.
> Διάβασε τα παρακάτω... Είναι ακριβώς αυτό που φοβόμουν.
> EEXI, ΣΑΜΔΑ = una fazza una razza


Αυθαίρετες επαγωγές μπορεί να οδηγήσουν σε λάθος συμπεράσματα...
Ο επαγωγικός συλλογισμός κρύβει παγίδες...

@rg!

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Όταν υπάρχει η κατάλληλη πλύση εγκεφάλου όλα γίνονται...
> Έχει αρχίσει ήδη.
> Διάβασε τα παρακάτω... Είναι ακριβώς αυτό που φοβόμουν.
> EEXI, ΣΑΜΔΑ = una fazza una razza
> 
> 
> Αυθαίρετες επαγωγές μπορεί να οδηγήσουν σε λάθος συμπεράσματα...
> ...


Προτιμώ τον επαγωγικό συλλογισμός με τις παγίδες του, από τον *καθόλου συλλογισμό*.

----------


## papashark

> Πάντως Βασίλη το quote από in.gr δεν είναι απαραίτητα κακό.
> Βασικά είναι η μορφή των wifi communities εκτός Ελλάδας. Ελάχιστοι έχουνε δίκτυο ταρατσών. Ακομα και στο seattle που τους βλέπαμε και αντιγράφαμε, αυτό κάνανε


Ελάχιστοι είχαν και έχουν την κατάσταση που επικρατεί στον ελληνικό χώρο στο θέμα του ίντερνετ.

Όταν εμείς ξεκινάγαμε είχαμε μονάχα dialup
Όταν εκείνοι ξεκινάγανε, είχαν 1Mbit με 20-25$...

Σήμερα εκείνοι έχουν 8mbit με 20-25$ (το 1mbit σε πολλές χώρες είναι τσάμπα), ενώ εμείς έχουμε με 30€ (35$) την 384....



+++Acinonyx


Άλλωστε όσο δικαίωμα θα έχει ο ΣΑΜΔΑ επάνω στο awmn άλλο τόσο θα έχει και η ΕΕΧΙ.

Σκεφτείτε το λίγο, βγάλτε τις παρωπίδες σας, και αναλογιστείτε τα πράγματα.

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> ...


Οταν τελειώνουν τα επιχειρήματα αρχίζουν οι "επαγωγικοί συλλογισμοί με τις παγίδες"...




> Κάποια στιγμή το ίδιο είχε πει και ο Mauve για την "ευθύνη κομβούχου απέναντι στο νόμο" και "παρακολούθηση πακέτων" και πολλοί πέσαν να τον φάνε... Μου κάνει εντύπωση πως τώρα συζητάμε να το κάνει μια ομάδα ανθρώπων και το θεωρούμε δεδομένο...??? 
> 
> Ή είμαστε ασυνεπείς στα λεγόμενα μας και οι αρχές μας είναι "ολίγον λάστιχο" ή κάπου υπάρχει μια κραυγαλέα διαφορά που μου διαφευγει...
> 
> Εκτός αν όταν το κάνει ένας που δεν μας αρέσει είναι λάθος ένώ αν το κάνουν πολλοί είναι ΟΚ...???


Δεν σε είδα acinonyx να το σχολιάζεις...

Όπως δεν σε είδα να σχολιάζεις το κείμενο της ΕΕΤΤ όπου αναφέρει ξεκάθαρα οτι τα wireless communities κάνουν ιδία χρήση...

Η επιλεκτική τοποθέτηση σε αυτά τα θέματα, μήπως σημαίνει οτι με τα τραγουδάκια, τα φαντάσματα, τη συκοφάντηση, τους νεολογισμούς και τους παραλογισμούς σου προσπαθείς να επιβάλεις την άποψή σου ετσιθελικά;

Σε παραπέμπω στη ψηφοφορία που είχα οργανώσει με εντελώς διάφανο τρόπο στα τέλη Αυγούστου και τον Σεπτέμβρη.
Δες τα αποτελέσματα. Οι περισσότεροι *εκτός Συλλόγου*, επιθυμούν να δώσει internet ο Σύλλογος στα μέλη του.

Μήπως αυτό είναι που σε φοβίζει, οτι δηλαδή τα μέλη του δικτύου θα γίνουν μέλη του Συλλόγου και θα χάσουν την επιρροή που έχουν κάποιοι αναρχοαυτόνομοι αυτόκλητοι υπερασπιστές (δήθεν, αλλά τέσπα...) του δικτύου απέναντι στον "κακό" Σύλλογο; 

Μ' αυτά και μ' αυτά φαίνεται καθαρά οτι κάποιοι στην πραγματικότητα όχι μόνο δεν σέβονται τη γνώμη της πλειοψηφίας, αλλά προσπαθούν με μεθοδεύσεις, απειλές, ψέματα και προβοκάτσιες να περάσουν την άποψή τους πάση θυσία.

Αυτοί ΔΕΝ είναι το awmn και ΔΕΝ θα είναι μαζί μας αν συνεχίσουν μ' αυτή την τακτική. Μόνοι τους θα απομονωθούν και θα φύγουν, δεν χρειάζεται ούτε να τους διαγράψουμε ούτε είμαστε εμείς που μλάμε για διάσπαση.
Και δεν θα μας λείψουν, όσο κι αν έχουν προσφέρει στο παρελθόν.
Αυτό δεν τους νομιμοποιεί να διαστρεβλώνουν την πραγματικότητα και να προσπαθούν με κάθε τρόπο να μειώσουν την ιδέα και την προσφορά του Συλλόγου.

----------


## MAuVE

> Κάποια στιγμή το ίδιο είχε πει και ο Mauve για την "ευθύνη κομβούχου απέναντι στο νόμο" και "παρακολούθηση πακέτων" και πολλοί πέσαν να τον φάνε...


*ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΗ* γιατί το πες, πες, πες στο τέλος όλο και κάτι θα μείνει, δυστυχώς ισχύει.

Είχα πει ότι διατηρώ το δικαίωμα να αρνηθώ την σύνδεση *πελάτη* στον κόμβο μου που θα χρησιμοποιεί κρυπτογραφία για ν' αποκρύψει το περιεχόμενο του trafic του.

Ο κάθε κομβούχος ευθύνεται για το τι βάζει (αυτός ή οι πελάτες του) στο δίκτυο από τον κόμβο του.
ΟΧΙ για το τι κυκλοφορεί στο δίκτυο.

Τα φασιστοειδή το διαστρέψαν, ώς συνήθως, και έφτασες Αργύρη να γράφεις τις παραπάνω ανακρίβειες.

Πάντος όταν κάποιος πελάτης μου μου έστειλε pm με το οποίο με ρωτούσε αν μπορεί να μοιρασθεί μία adsl με κάποιο φίλο του 3 hop μακρύτερα να τι διημείφθη :

_Καλημερα Νικο επειδη σκεφτομαι να βαλω Dsl και ειναι πολλα τα χρηματα εκαναν προχτες ενα BBlink ο *******με τον ******..... ειμαι 3 hops με το φιλαρακι μου και σκεφτομαστε να βαλουμε μια συνδεση για να μοιραστουμε τα εξοδα.Υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα αν περναει η συνδεση απο σενα επειδη εισουνα κατα._

_Καλημέρα *****,

Είμαι κατά της κρυπτογράφησης και των υπόπτων τουνελιών που θα φτιάξει κάποιος για να περνάει χωρίς να ξέρουν οι άλλοι τι διακινεί.

Αν εσύ εξυπηρετείσαι με μία ανοικτή (μη κρυπτογραφημένη) σύνδεση internet, εγώ δεν έχω καμία αντίρρηση.

Νίκος_

----------


## argi

Δεν αναφερόμουνα στο τι ακριβώς έλεγες και ως εκ τουτου δεν λέω ότι τα μετάδωσα σωστά... Δέχομαι την διευκρίνηση σου εφόσον αφορά δικά σου λεγόμενα...

Αναφέρομαι στα αντανακλαστικά που παρουσιάστηκαν στο forum και πως αυτά εμφανίζουν κατα την αποψη μου μια ασυνέχεια/ασυνέπεια τότε και τώρα...

@rg!

----------


## ngia

--Σχετικά με το ινετ οι λόγοι για τους οποίους θα μπορούσαμε να προχωρήσουμε σε κάτι τέτοιο όπως τους είχαμε μαζέψει:
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=186768



```
Τρόπος 
1. ADSL στην έδρα. (φτηνή αλλά ασύμμετρη) ή 
SDSL στην έδρα (ακριβή) ή 
Συμμετρική χωρίς κόστος πρόσβασης. 
2. Κεντρικό μηχάνημα σπασμένο σε πολλά ιδεατά , με user quota 

Υπηρεσίες 
1. VPN Access στο awmn από το Internet. 
2. proxy.awmn.net, απόπου βλέπουμε όλες τις σελίδες στο awmn. 
3. username.awmn.net και shell access σε κάθε μέλος του συλλόγου με συγκεκριμένο quota σε κεντρικό server 
4. D-NAT για όσους έχουν δικό τους Linux-o-μηχάνημα, ώστε να έχουν πρόσβαση από το inet σε αυτό 

Περιορισμοί 
1. Παρεχόμενο εύρος στα uploads/downloads – όχι p2p 
2. Quota στο χώρο του κάθε χρήστη 
3. Το περιεχόμενο πρέπει να είναι νόμιμο 

Με την προυπόθεση και αφού διερευνήσουμε ότι είναι νόμιμο προσθέτουμε και το 
5. Πρόσβαση στο inet , μόνο browzing και με ογκοπεριορισμό
```

--Το αν αποφασιστεί ή όχι λόγω της σημαντικότητας του θέματος, θα γίνει με ψηφοφορία ή με γενική συνέλευση.

--Στο θέμα της νομιμότητας έχει σταλεί από χτες ερώτηση για διευκρινήσεις από την ΕΕΤΤ.

Άσχετο τώρα με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα αλλά πολύ πιο σημαντικό που θα πέπει να το έχουμε πρώτο στο μυαλό μας πριν αρχίσουμε να μιζεριαζόμαστε με την πρώτη ευκαρία είναι το θέμα της *επιβίωσης* μας:
Νομίζω από αυτά που βλέπω γύρω μου είναι ότι τα πράγματα θα αλλάξουν με εμάς ή χωρίς εμάς, έτσι και αλλιώς, και ότι από αυτή την πορεία είναι πιθανότατο (να μην πω σχεδόν σίγουρο) να υπάρξει πρόβλημα επιβίωσης του δικτύου του ΑΜΔΑ. (το σύλλογος versus δίκτυο και οι άλλες σάχλες μας μάραναν). 

Στο χρηματιστήριο της αγοράς έχει καλλιεργηθεί μία τεράστια (δυσανάλογα μεγάλη με την πραγματικότητα) προσδοκία για τα ασύρματα δίκτυα. Από πολύ μικρούς ως πολύ μεγάλους υπάρχει προσδοκία ότι εκεί μπορούν να βγάλουν χρήματα ή από εγκαταστάσεις ή από πωλήσεις εξοπλισμού ή υπηρεσιών. Σε αυτή την προσπάθεια το wifi μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν η πρώτη μπουκιά ενώ το κυρίως μενού είναι το wimax και οι οπτικές των δήμων. Σε αυτό το δρόμο το awmn βοηθάει ρίχνωντας νερό στο μύλο κάνοντας γνωστές τις σχετικές ασύρματες τεχνολογίες. Αυτό εξηγεί εν μέρει και τη συμπάθεια και την ανοχή που μας δείχνουν.
Μπορεί να δούμε υπηρεσίες να ρέουν από παντού είτε σε κλειστές ομάδες χρηστών είτε επί πληρωμή..ακόμα και σε ism ζώνες (στην ανακοίνωση της η εε λέει ότι ανοίγει τα 5ghz για να διευκολύνει την πρόσβαση στο ινετ). Μπορεί επί της ουσίας να μην υπάρξει τίποτα για τον τελικό καταναλωτή και τα περισσότερα να γίνουν για το θεαθήναι και για άλλους λόγους αλλά αυτό δεν θα έχει σημασία.

Θα ξανακάνουμε λοιπόν τις ενδιαφέρουσες συζητήσεις μας (από το *ιντερνετ* γιατί αλλιώς δεν θα είναι εφικτό) όταν σε κάθε δήμο υπάρχουν από 60AP, όταν υπάρχουν ιδιωτικά δίκτυα των 400 κόμβων το καθένα, όταν το wimax δεν είναι αρκετό στους 3.5 και θα πάει στους 5, όταν...όταν...

----------


## Acinonyx

Θα ηθελα να κάνω μία ερώτηση:

Έρχονται δέκα-είσκοσι άτομα και στήνουν ένα σύλλογο kαι μοιράζουν ιντερνετ στα μέλη τους πάνω από το δίκτυο μας, με υψηλές ταχύτητες.

*Ο ΣΑΜΔΑ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ;*

Απαντήστε ειλικρινά...



_Υ.Γ. Μαζευτε τον dti..._

----------


## nkladakis

Ποιος ειναι ο ΣΑΜΔΑ?

----------


## Acinonyx

> Δεν αναφερόμουνα στο τι ακριβώς έλεγες και ως εκ τουτου δεν λέω ότι τα μετάδωσα σωστά... Δέχομαι την διευκρίνηση σου εφόσον αφορά δικά σου λεγόμενα...
> 
> Αναφέρομαι στα αντανακλαστικά που παρουσιάστηκαν στο forum και πως αυτά εμφανίζουν κατα την αποψη μου μια ασυνέχεια/ασυνέπεια τότε και τώρα...
> 
> @rg!


Τα αντανακλαστικά λειτούργησαν μετά το κόψιμο. Κάνε λίγο υπομονή...

----------


## MAuVE

## moderated :: andreas # To post διαγραφηκε! Περιεχει προσβολες! ##

----------


## nkladakis

> Έρχονται δέκα-είσκοσι άτομα και στήνουν ένα σύλλογο kαι μοιράζουν ιντερνετ στα μέλη τους πάνω από το δίκτυο μας, με υψηλές ταχύτητες.
> 
> 
> Απαντήστε ειλικρινά...


Αυτη τη στιγμή υπάρχουν ομάδες των τριών, των πεντε, των δεκα που μοιραζουν ιντερνετ.
Κανείς δεν εχει πει να μην το κάνουν αυτο.
Ενας αλλος σύλλογος που μοιράζει η δεν μοιράζει ίντερνετ ειναι αλλο θεμα.

----------


## papashark

> --Σχετικά με το ινετ οι λόγοι για τους οποίους θα μπορούσαμε να προχωρήσουμε σε κάτι τέτοιο όπως τους είχαμε μαζέψει:
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=186768
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Τρόπος 
> 1. ADSL στην έδρα. (φτηνή αλλά ασύμμετρη) ή 
> SDSL στην έδρα (ακριβή) ή 
> ...



Mαζί σας θα πρέπει να ξαναμάθουμε ελληνικά ή νέους τρόπους σκέψεις.

Ο "λόγος" δεν είναι ο "τρόπος", δεν είναι οι "περιορισμοί" αλλά δεν είναι ούτε και οι υπηρεσίες εκτός αν αυτές είναι ο αυτοσκοπός.

Ο "λόγος" λοιπόν, είναι το γιατί θα το βάλει ο σύλλογος, τι θα κερδίσει.
Μετά θα πρέπει να δει τι θα χάσει, ώστε να ζυγίσει τα θετικά με τα αρνητικά.

Μαζί με το αποτέλεσμα της ζυγαριάς, θα πρέπει να μπουν και οι εγκυμονόντες κίνδυνοι, καθώς και το νόμιμο της ιστορίας ή όχι.


Θα ήθελα να σας ζητήσω να σοβαρευτείτε και να αρχίσετε να δράτε λογικά, με σκέψη και σύνεση, πλην όμως φοβάμαι ότι δεν μπορείτε.

Στείλατε επιστολή στην ΕΕΤΤ ? Θα μας την δείξετε ? Η' θα περιμένετε την απάντηση ? Θα μας δείχνατε την επιστολή και την απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ αν είχατε καταλάβει ότι ήταν αρνητική ? Ή θα την κάνατε τουμπεκί ?


Ας προχωρήσουμε λοιπόν στους προβληματισμούς μας που γράφει ο ngia. και ειδικά στο *Θέμα Επιβίωσης μας.*

Ο Ngia βάζει εδώ ένα μεγάλο προβληματισμό, ένα θέμα στρατιγικής, όπου η απόφαση για το αν θα περνάει ιντερνετ ή όχι δεν έχει σχέση με τις βλακείες που έκανε quote, αλλά αν αυτό με την εξέλιξη που υπάρχει γύρω μας θα μας εππηρεάσει και πως.


Αν θέλετε να μιλήσουμε ως μεγάλα παιδιά, ας φύγουν οι προσβολές των Mauve, acoul, dti, ας σταματήσουν επιτέλους οι προσωπικές προσβολές, και όσοι από εμάς είναι μιας μικρότερης ηλικίας, ας προσπαθήσουν να κάνουν μια πολύ σοβαρή συζήτηση, εντός θέματος και με επιχειρήματα.


Οπότε,

Αυτό που λέει ο Ngia είναι ότι το WiFi θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για την έλευση του WiMax και εμπορικών χρήσεων Wisp, έτσι κι αλλιώς.

Οπότε τι προτείνει ? Να μοιράσουμε ιντερνετ εμείς γιατί θα το κάνουν οι άλλοι ? Θα μοιράσουν ούτως ή άλλως από μέσα μας, οπότε γιατί να μην το κάνουμε εμείς πρώτοι ?

Ngia, αποσαφήνισε αυτό που είπες, γράφτο ολοκληρομένα, ώστε να συζητήσουμε επάνω σε μακροπρόθεσμα πλαίσια.

Είναι και μια ευκαιρία να δούμε τελικά ποιός είναι ο σκοπός του δικτύου, ή τουλάχιστον ο σκοπός του συλλόγου, γιατί το τι θα γίνει έχει σχέσει με τον σκοπό του.

Γιατί αν αύριο έρθει η κάθε ΕΕΧΙ να μοιράζει ιντερνετ επάνω στο δίκτυο μας, το θεωρώ πολύ ποιό σοβαρό από το αν θα είμαστε λίγο παράνομοι ή πολύ.

Αν μια μέρα θα μας "φάνε", τουλάχιστον να μην έχουμε δώσει τον ευατό μας στο πιάτο, ψημένο και τεμαχισμένο....

----------


## argi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> Δεν αναφερόμουνα στο τι ακριβώς έλεγες και ως εκ τουτου δεν λέω ότι τα μετάδωσα σωστά... Δέχομαι την διευκρίνηση σου εφόσον αφορά δικά σου λεγόμενα...
> 
> Αναφέρομαι στα αντανακλαστικά που παρουσιάστηκαν στο forum και πως αυτά εμφανίζουν κατα την αποψη μου μια ασυνέχεια/ασυνέπεια τότε και τώρα...
> 
> @rg!
> 
> 
> Τα αντανακλαστικά λειτούργησαν μετά το κόψιμο. Κάνε λίγο υπομονή...


Επειδή θεωρω ότι υπάρχει αναλογία και υπάρχει και η προηγούμενη συναφή εμπειρία μάλλον δεν έχει νόημα να μιλάμε για reactive αντιπετώπιση αλλά για proactive...

@rg!

----------


## dti

> _Υ.Γ. Μαζευτε τον dti..._


Υποδείξεις να κάνεις εκεί που σε παίρνει ...
*Εδώ αποφασίζει η πλειοψηφία ΟΧΙ η κλίκα σου!*

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Έρχονται δέκα-είσκοσι άτομα και στήνουν ένα σύλλογο kαι μοιράζουν ιντερνετ στα μέλη τους πάνω από το δίκτυο μας, με υψηλές ταχύτητες.
> 
> 
> Απαντήστε ειλικρινά...
> 
> 
> Αυτη τη στιγμή υπάρχουν ομάδες των τριών, των πεντε, των δεκα που μοιραζουν ιντερνετ.
> ...


Ναι είναι άλλο θέμα, οπότε ποιά είναι η άποψη σου ?

----------


## papashark

> Μέχρι τότε θα βλέπουμε moderators περιορισμένου διανοητικού βελινεκούς να μεταφέρουν "το κεικ" στα off topic. 
> 
> Με τέτοια μηχανή τους προίκισε ο Πανάγαθος, τέτοια προιόντα παράγουν. Δεν μπορούμε να πούμε ότι φταίνε οι ίδιοι.


Άμα αρχίσω και εγώ τα μπινελίκια και τις προσβολές που ρίχνει διαρκώς ο dti και ο acoul, θα επεμβείτε ?

Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά μπας και συζητήσουμε ως άνθρωποι και όχι ως ζώα...

----------


## argi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Έρχονται δέκα-είσκοσι άτομα και στήνουν ένα σύλλογο kαι μοιράζουν ιντερνετ στα μέλη τους πάνω από το δίκτυο μας, με υψηλές ταχύτητες.
> 
> 
> Απαντήστε ειλικρινά...
> 
> 
> Αυτη τη στιγμή υπάρχουν ομάδες των τριών, των πεντε, των δεκα που μοιραζουν ιντερνετ.
> ...


Δεν καταλαβαίνω πως αυτό είναι ένα άλλο θέμα... Αν συνδεθούν ή είναι συνδεδεμένα τα μέλη του στο δίκτυο AWMN (που σημαίνει ότι με κάποιον απο εμάς συνδέθηκαν) δεν βλέπω που η διαφορά...

Νίκο διευκρίνησε τι εννοείς... Επίσης όπως πάντα σε λεπτά ζητήματα καλό είναι να διεκρινίζεται αν είναι προσωπική σου άποψη ή άποψη του ΔΣ, για να μην δημιουργούνται παρανοήσεις...

@rg!

PS Moderators και συν-γράφοντες... Please να κρατήσουμε την συζήτηση στα ουσιαστικά για μια φορά... ??? Ας αφαιρέσουμε τα προσωπικά... Μην αρχίσουμε τα εκτροπα...

----------


## nkladakis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nkladakis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> ...


Νομιζω ηταν σαφες, δεν με ενοχλεί αν καποιες ομαδες μοιραζουν ιντερνετ μεσα απο το ΑΜΔΑ.
Πάντα γινόταν, πάντα θα γίνεται.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αυτη τη στιγμή υπάρχουν ομάδες των τριών, των πεντε, των δεκα που μοιραζουν ιντερνετ.
> Κανείς δεν εχει πει να μην το κάνουν αυτο.
> *Ενας αλλος σύλλογος που μοιράζει η δεν μοιράζει ίντερνετ ειναι αλλο θεμα.*


Λέμε για ένα νέος σύλλογος από 10-20 άτομα και χρησιμοποιούν το δικτυο μας για να περνάνε internet.

Δεν θα κάνει τίποτα ο ΣΑΜΔΑ?

Γιατί πριν δεν έγραψες αυτό..

Υ.Γ. Να μπορούσα να δω πόσα PM έχεις λάβει τώρα από τους άλλους ΣΑΜΔΑίτες... LOL

----------


## nkladakis

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω πως αυτό είναι ένα άλλο θέμα... Αν συνδεθούν ή είναι συνδεδεμένα τα μέλη του στο δίκτυο AWMN (που σημαίνει ότι με κάποιον απο εμάς συνδέθηκαν) δεν βλέπω που η διαφορά...
> 
> Νίκο διευκρίνησε τι εννοείς... Επίσης όπως πάντα σε λεπτά ζητήματα καλό είναι να διεκρινίζεται αν είναι προσωπική σου άποψη ή άποψη του ΔΣ, για να μην δημιουργούνται παρανοήσεις...


Η άποψή του ΔΣ γράφεται συνήθως απο τον Νικήτα και συνοδεύεται απο μια υπογραφή "εκ του ΔΣ".
Οτι λεω και οτι γράφω με τη δικη μου υπογραφή ειναι προσωπικές απόψεις.
Στο θεμα μας τωρα, (έγραψα) "τι σχεσει εχει η δημιουργία άλλων συλλογών που θα εκπροσωπούν το ΑΜΔΑ με το μοιρασμένο ινετ?"
Τι χρειάζεται να διευκρινίσω πανω σε αυτο? πιστεύεις οτι έχουν σχέση αυτα τα δυο, και πια ειναι?

----------


## Acinonyx

Η ερώτηση είναι απλή..

Ας υποθέσουμε ότι δημιουργείται ένας σύλλογος με 10-20 άτομα με την ονομασία ΣΑΜΔΑΜΥΔΙΑ και σκοπός του είναι να μοιράζει internet στα μέλη του σε υψηλές ταχύτητες μέσω του ασύρματου δικτύου μας.

Θα κάνει κάτι ο ΣΑΜΔΑ για αυτό;

----------


## dti

> Ας προχωρήσουμε λοιπόν στους προβληματισμούς μας που γράφει ο ngia. και ειδικά στο *Θέμα Επιβίωσης μας.*
> 
> Ο Ngia βάζει εδώ ένα μεγάλο προβληματισμό, ένα θέμα στρατιγικής, όπου η απόφαση για το αν θα περνάει ιντερνετ ή όχι δεν έχει σχέση με τις βλακείες που έκανε quote, αλλά αν αυτό με την εξέλιξη που υπάρχει γύρω μας θα μας εππηρεάσει και πως.
> 
> 
> Αν θέλετε να μιλήσουμε ως μεγάλα παιδιά, ας φύγουν οι προσβολές των Mauve, acoul, dti, ας σταματήσουν επιτέλους οι προσωπικές προσβολές, και όσοι από εμάς είναι μιας μικρότερης ηλικίας, ας προσπαθήσουν να κάνουν μια πολύ σοβαρή συζήτηση, εντός θέματος και με επιχειρήματα.
> 
> 
> Οπότε,
> ...


Δεν θέλω να σχολιάσω το γνωστό σε όλους ύφος σου, αλλά να σταθώ στο σημείο της στρατηγικής που θα έπρεπε από καιρό να μας έχει απασχολήσει και να έχουμε ήδη εφαρμόσει.

Έχω γράψει απο πολύ παλιά, κάπου 2 χρόνια για τα δημοτικά ασύρματα δίκτυα. Ήδη κάποια από αυτά κάνουν αισθητή την παρουσία τους και στην Αθήνα. Αρκετοί έχουν ήδη εντοπίσει πολλά smartcity ap's στο Μαρούσι, στην Αργυρούπολη και έπεται συνέχεια...
Εν τω μεταξύ προχωράνε και τα έργα για τα δημοτικά δίκτυα με οπτικές ίνες. Το κακό σ' αυτή την περίπτωση είναι οτι αυτά τα έργα θα παραδοθούν χωρίς να υπάρχει ενεργός εξοπλισμός που θα φωτίσει τις ίνες. Αυτό σημαίνει οτι ο κάθε δήμος θα βγάλει στο σφυρί την υποδομή που θα έχει δημιουργηθεί με σκοπό την συνεκμετάλλευση με κάποιον ISP. 
Επομένως σύντομα θα έχουμε ν' αντιμετωπίσουμε το συνδυασμό δημοτικό wifi + δίκτυο με οπτικές ίνες (για το backbone).

Αν δεχθούμε αυτά που έλεγες κάποτε οτι δεν χωράμε όλοι, αυτό σημαίνει οτι κάποιοι θα εξαναγκαστούν να φύγουν ή να περιθωριοποιηθούν με τα νέα δεδομένα... Ποιος θα είναι που θα περιοριστεί, οι δήμοι ή τα ασύρματα κοινοτικά δίκτυα (όπου υπάρχουν τέτοια); 
Δεν είμαστε αιθεροβάμονες για να περιμένουμε οτι μπορούμε να ανταγωνιστούμε εταιρίες και το κεφάλαιο.
Μπορούμε όμως να δυναμώσουμε κι άλλο τη θέση μας και να πιέσουμε περισσότερο έχοντας ακόμη περισσότερο κόσμο μαζί μας, στήνοντας ακόμη περισσότερους κόμβους παντού, συνεργαζόμενοι με τους φορείς που μας θέλουν και μας ταιριάζουν, προβάλλοντας το έργο μας και το δίκτυό μας παντού και με κάθε ευκαιρία.

Το internet δεν θα φέρει πολύ νέο κόσμο στο awmn. Θα φέρει τους ήδη υπάρχοντες συνδεδεμένους στο δίκτυο πιο κοντά στο Σύλλογο, ισχυροποιώντας τη θέση του. 

Είχα γράψει και παλιότερα οτι μοιράζω ελεύθερα 1 mbps adsl εδώ και 1,5 χρόνο... Έχω 3 ap's, αλλά...
*Εξακολουθώ να μην έχω νέους clients.*
Ακόμη περιμένω να δω τους 10 φίλους του achille που είχε πει οτι θα μου στείλει...
Αντίθετα, έχω σε λειτουργία 8 bb links κι ετοιμάζω το 9ο. 
Στην περιοχή μου υπάρχουν 6 τουλάχιστον κόμβοι που κάποτε ήταν clients σε μένα (και ναι έπερναν ή εξακολουθούν να παίρνουν internet από μένα).

Το ερώτημα είναι τελικά, θέλουμε περισσότερο κόσμο στο awmn, θέλουμε ένα ανοικτό δίκτυο, θέλουμε περισσότερους κόμβους στο backbone, θέλουμε να ισχυροποιήσουμε τη θέση μας;
Ή προτιμάμε ένα μικρό - κλειστό (υπό ορισμένες συνθήκες) - υπόγειο δίκτυο που εύκολα θα μπορούσε να κατηγορήσει κάποιος οτι διακινεί παράνομο υλικό και εξυπηρετεί ύποπτα συμφέροντα;

----------


## dti

> Δεν θα κάνει τίποτα ο ΣΑΜΔΑ?


Όσο εξακολουθείς να αλλάζεις το τίτλο του σωματείου, *στο forum του οποίου φιλοξενείσαι*, απάντηση δεν θα πάρεις.

Μπορείς να συνεχίσεις να είσαι ακοινώνητος εκεί που σου ταιριάζει καλύτερα.
Όχι εδώ όμως...

----------


## dti

> Η ερώτηση είναι απλή..


Θ' αφήσουμε τον κάθε τυχόντα να επιβάλει τις απόψεις του για κλειστό (κι ελεγχόμενο από λίγους) δίκτυο;

*ΟΧΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ!*

----------


## Acinonyx

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια...




> Θ' αφήσουμε τον κάθε τυχόντα να επιβάλει τις απόψεις του για κλειστό (κι ελεγχόμενο από λίγους) δίκτυο;
> 
> ΟΧΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ!


Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λες. Χαλαρωσε λίγο και ξαναγράψτο...

----------


## dti

> Ευχατιστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια...


Παρακαλώ, πάντα δίνω αυτό που αξίζει στους άλλους!

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Ευχατιστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια...
> 
> 
> Παρακαλώ, πάντα δίνω αυτό που αξίζει στους άλλους!


  :: 

Τι να πω τώρα.. Έχεις τίποτε άλλο να γράψεις; Περιμένω...

Τι άλλο είμαι;

Υ.Γ. Παρακαλώ του moderators να* ΜΗΝ* το πάνε στα offtopic.

----------


## argi

Moυ φαίνεται ότι σημερα οι Moderators αργούν (= καθυστερούν αλλά ίσως και τελούν εν αργία...). Ίσως στήνουν τον πύργο του alex-23...  ::  

@rg!

----------


## Winner

Το δίκτυό μας μπορεί να θεωρηθεί άνετα νομικά ότι ΔΕΝ είναι ιδίας χρήσης.
Άλλωστε σύμφωνα με το ΦΕΚ και τα link σου πρέπει να είναι ιδίας χρήσης. Δεν είμαστε όλοι ίδιο νομικό πρόσωπο.

Άρα είμαστε όλοι παράνομοι μέχρι να αναγνωριστούμε επίσημα ως κλειστή ομάδα χρηστών (που ποτέ δεν θα γίνει).
Ο σύλλογος από την άλλη είναι ο μοναδικός που μπορεί να παρακάμψει το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Γνωστό από το παρελθόν.

Συνεπώς εφόσον είμαστε σχεδόν όλοι παράνομοι από τη βάση μας, ΤΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΖΗΤΑΜΕ ρε παιδια; Πιο internet και κουραφέηαλα;
ΑΣ ΤΟ ΚΛΕΙΣΟΥΜΕ το δικτυάκι μας και να πάμε στο καλό... Αυτό δεν θέλουμε για να ησυχάσουμε;

----------


## acoul

Θα μπορούσαν να μπουν Internet φίλτρα σε όσους δεν θέλουν να περάσουν το Internet μέσα από τον κόμβο τους. Το δίκτυο θα βρει τον δρόμο του από άλλες "πιο ανοικτές" μεριές. Αυτό κάνει το IP με επιτυχία τόσα χρόνια και το κάνει καλά !! Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει και τώρα και στο μέλλον. Είναι λάθος μας να χάνουμε τον στόχο μας που είναι ομαδικό πνεύμα και καλή καρδιά. Καλές οι διαφορετικές απόψεις αλλά να μην πηγαίνουμε στα άκρα για να δείξουμε πόσο δίκιο έχει ο ένας ή ο άλλος. Η Επιμονή, Υπομονή και ο σεβασμός στους άλλους και στις ιδέες είναι αυτά που θα δημιουργήσουν ακόμη περισσότερα από ότι έχουμε πετύχει μέχρι σήμερα !! Πάω λέσχη !!

----------


## nkladakis

> Θα μπορούσαν να μπουν Internet φίλτρα σε όσους δεν θέλουν να περάσουν το Internet μέσα από τον κόμβο τους.


+++ acoul
αυτο τους λεω και εγω τοσο καιρό  ::

----------


## jabarlee

σοβαρά;

εδώ φέραμε τα πάνω κάτω, όταν στο παρελθόν μπήκαν φίλτρα, και τώρα θα τα κάνουμε μόδα;

Είμαι ανοιχτός στη διαμοίραση internet μέσα στο δίκτυο υπό προϋποθέσεις, αλλά αν είναι να τα κάνουμε όλα μπάχαλο γι' αυτό, δεν αξίζει τον κόπο. Παραμένουμε με το proxy mesh και είμαστε ήσυχοι

----------


## MAuVE

> +++ acoul
> αυτο τους λεω και εγω τοσο καιρό :D


Νίκο Κλαδάκη,

Πες αλεύρι 

_σεβασμός στους άλλους και στις ιδέες_
 
Μήπως πρόσφατα συνέναισες σε δίωξη ατόμου για τις "απόψεις" του ;

Διόρθωσε λοιπόν ++*-* acoul

----------


## nmout

προτεινομενος κωδικας συμπεριφορας στο forum

1) Εκτίμηση, σεβασμός, αναγνώριση της προσφοράς του άλλου
2) Υποστήριξη στον άλλο για την επίτευξη των στόχων του
3) Όταν υπάρχουν διαφορετικές απόψεις οι αντιπαραθέσεις να γίνονται με δίκαιο, πολιτισμένο τρόπο
4) Κανένας δεν είναι τέλειος οποτε να είμαστε πρόθυμοι να συγχωράμε τον άλλο
5) Ευγενική συμπεριφορά του ενός προς τον άλλο

----------


## xrg

> προτεινομενος κωδικας συμπεριφορας στο forum


+++ nmout

Είμαστε παρέα, σύλλογος, όχι reality.

Προσπαθούμε να διαδόσουμε και να βοηθήσουμε την τεχνική μας προσπάθεια, όχι να βγάλουμε τα προσωπικά μας (γι' αυτά υπάρχουν και τα pm, e-mails). 
Τώρα, αν κάποια κουβέντα έχει ως στόχο να μή βρεθούμε καμία μέρα με χειροπέδες (επειδή "μοιράζαμε internet" ή "προσφέραμε τηλεφωνία"), είναι σίγουρα ευπρόσδεκτη. Και το λόγο εκεί έχει να μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος δικηγόρος κατ' αρχήν.

----------


## paravoid

> Συνεπώς εφόσον είμαστε σχεδόν όλοι παράνομοι από τη βάση μας, ΤΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΖΗΤΑΜΕ ρε παιδια; Πιο internet και κουραφέηαλα;
> ΑΣ ΤΟ ΚΛΕΙΣΟΥΜΕ το δικτυάκι μας και να πάμε στο καλό... Αυτό δεν θέλουμε για να ησυχάσουμε;


Θα μπορούσαμε, λέω εγώ τώρα, αντί να προκαλούμε την τύχη μας, να λύσουμε πρώτα το θέμα της νομιμότητας και μετά να προχωρήσουμε σε μεγαλοεπίβολες, συλλογικές κινήσεις.

Δεν έχω καταλάβει, ακόμα, γιατί η TODO του σωματείου έχει το "μοίρασμα Internet" πάνω από το "νομιμοποίηση".

Ειλικρινά, όσοι θέλετε να γίνει μια τέτοια κίνηση με το Internet, το θεωρείτε ως κάτι χωρίς το οποίο δεν ζούμε ή ως κάτι "plus", ως κάτι που "ε αφού τα κάναμε όλα...";

Όχι γιατί ή εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω την αναγκαιότητα του ζητήματος ή κάποιοι έχουν πολύ μπερδεμενές τις προτεραιότητες τους...

----------


## nkladakis

> σοβαρά;
> 
> εδώ φέραμε τα πάνω κάτω, όταν στο παρελθόν μπήκαν φίλτρα, και τώρα θα τα κάνουμε μόδα;
> 
> Είμαι ανοιχτός στη διαμοίραση internet μέσα στο δίκτυο υπό προϋποθέσεις, αλλά αν είναι να τα κάνουμε όλα μπάχαλο γι' αυτό, δεν αξίζει τον κόπο. Παραμένουμε με το proxy mesh και είμαστε ήσυχοι


Δηλαδή επειδη μια μειοψηφία απειλεί οτι θα το κάνει μπάχαλο πρέπει οι υπόλοιποι να μπούμε στον γύψο.
Κάθε φορά που κάτι δεν τους αρέσει θα απειλούν οτι θα βάλουν φίλτρα και ολοι θα κάνουμε τις κότες.
Η μειοψηφία με απειλές θα επιβάλει καθε φορα την άποψη της?
Ποτε δεν εχω βάλει φίλτρο στον ρουτερ μου ποτέ δεν εχω κόψει κανένα λινκ και ποτε δεν θα κάνω πολιτική με τον κομβο μου.

----------


## jabarlee

οπότε ρε Νίκο τι το προτείνεις το φίλτρο ...
τζιζ!  ::

----------


## mojiro

σε μια ρογα απο σταφυλι πεσα οχτω σπουργιτια...
σε 8 kbyte internet στρυμοχτικαν 120 σαμδαικοι....

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Winner
> 
> Συνεπώς εφόσον είμαστε σχεδόν όλοι παράνομοι από τη βάση μας, ΤΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΖΗΤΑΜΕ ρε παιδια; Πιο internet και κουραφέηαλα;
> ΑΣ ΤΟ ΚΛΕΙΣΟΥΜΕ το δικτυάκι μας και να πάμε στο καλό... Αυτό δεν θέλουμε για να ησυχάσουμε;
> 
> 
> Θα μπορούσαμε, λέω εγώ τώρα, αντί να προκαλούμε την τύχη μας, να λύσουμε πρώτα το θέμα της νομιμότητας και μετά να προχωρήσουμε σε μεγαλοεπίβολες, συλλογικές κινήσεις.
> 
> Δεν έχω καταλάβει, ακόμα, γιατί η TODO του σωματείου έχει το "μοίρασμα Internet" πάνω από το "νομιμοποίηση".
> ...


ετσι! πεστα!
ας λυσουμε μετα βασικοτερα προβληματα και μετα ερχεται και το κερασακι...




> Moυ φαίνεται ότι σημερα οι Moderators αργούν (= καθυστερούν αλλά ίσως και τελούν εν αργία...). Ίσως στήνουν τον πύργο του alex-23...  
> 
> @rg!


να κανουμε και δουλεια - μην σφαζομαστε μονο!  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Θα ηθελα να κάνω μία ερώτηση:
> 
> Έρχονται δέκα-είσκοσι άτομα και στήνουν ένα σύλλογο kαι μοιράζουν ιντερνετ στα μέλη τους πάνω από το δίκτυο μας, με υψηλές ταχύτητες.
> 
> Ο ΣΑΜΔΑ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ;
> 
> Απαντήστε ειλικρινά...

----------


## jabarlee

για εμένα το θέμα είναι ποσοτικό (με δεδομένο το μη εμπορικό χαρακτήρα):
αν ενοχλεί το υπόλοιπο traffic, θα το συζητήσω.
Αν δεν ενοχλεί, δε με ενδιαφέρει

----------


## nkladakis

> Δεν έχω καταλάβει, ακόμα, γιατί η TODO του σωματείου έχει το "μοίρασμα Internet" πάνω από το "νομιμοποίηση".
> 
> Ειλικρινά, όσοι θέλετε να γίνει μια τέτοια κίνηση με το Internet, το θεωρείτε ως κάτι χωρίς το οποίο δεν ζούμε ή ως κάτι "plus", ως κάτι που "ε αφού τα κάναμε όλα...";
> 
> Όχι γιατί ή εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω την αναγκαιότητα του ζητήματος ή κάποιοι έχουν πολύ μπερδεμενές τις προτεραιότητες τους...


Ασφαλως και η νομιμοποίηση είναι πρώτη προτεραιότητα.
Και δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να αναλώσουμε δυνάμεις, χρόνο, πόρους, εις βάρος αυτής της προτεραιότητας. Άλλα επειδή η νομιμότητα ειναι αρκετά σύνθετο πράγμα και δεν μπορείς να το αγοράσεις απο supermarket δεν πρόκειται να σταματήσουμε καθε αλλη δραστηριότητα μεχρι αυτο να επιτευχθεί.
Ολες οι προσπάθειες που καταβάλλονται για την μεγέθυνση, την οργάνωση, την παρουσία σε εκθέσεις, meetings - fest στην έδρα, παρουσία σε συνέδρια, και αλλα, μπορει να φαίνονται άσχετα αλλα στην ουσία προωθούν έμμεσα την προσπάθεια για νομιμότητα.
Πρέπει να δοκιμάζουμε πράγματα, να ανοίγουμε δρόμους.

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Θα ηθελα να κάνω μία ερώτηση:
> 
> Έρχονται δέκα-είσκοσι άτομα και στήνουν ένα σύλλογο kαι μοιράζουν ιντερνετ στα μέλη τους πάνω από το δίκτυο μας, με υψηλές ταχύτητες.
> 
> Ο ΣΑΜΔΑ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ;
> 
> Απαντήστε ειλικρινά...


Όσο προσβάλεις το σωματείο *στο forum του οποίου φιλοξενείσαι*, απάντηση δεν θα πάρεις, όσες φορές κι αν ρωτήσεις.  ::

----------


## sotiris

> για εμένα το θέμα είναι ποσοτικό (*με δεδομένο το μη εμπορικό χαρακτήρα*):
> αν ενοχλεί το υπόλοιπο traffic, θα το συζητήσω.
> Αν δεν ενοχλεί, δε με ενδιαφέρει


Αυτό το μη εμπορικό χαρακτήρα πως το καλύπτεις και γιατί είναι δεδομένο;

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> ...


Αφού το προσβάλω γιατί δε ζητάς να με κάνουν ban από το forum;

Δικό σας είναι το forum ότι θέλετε κάνετε. Απλά τα πράγματα...

Σε προκαλώ...

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jabarlee
> 
> για εμένα το θέμα είναι ποσοτικό (*με δεδομένο το μη εμπορικό χαρακτήρα*):
> αν ενοχλεί το υπόλοιπο traffic, θα το συζητήσω.
> Αν δεν ενοχλεί, δε με ενδιαφέρει
> 
> 
> Αυτό το μη εμπορικό χαρακτήρα πως το καλύπτεις και γιατί είναι δεδομένο;


Είδες πουθενά να μίλησε κανείς για κόστος της πρόσβασης, ή οτι θα διατεθεί η πρόσβαση έναντι κάποιου ποσού σε οποιονδήποτε;

Σου υπενθυμίζω οτι το σωματείο είναι μη κερδοσκοπικό κι επομένως δεν έχουν εμπορικό χαρακτήρα οι πράξεις του. π.χ. βγάλαμε κάποια μπλουζάκια παλιότερα και είχε έσοδα 5 ευρώ ανά μπλουζάκι ο Σύλλογος. Έβγαλε το πολύ ένα ενοίκιο. 
Τα όποια ποσά μπαίνουν στο Ταμείο του Συλλόγου εφόσον δαπανώνται για τους σκοπούς του σωματείου δικαιολογούνται και βέβαια κανείς δεν μπορεί να χαρακτηρίσει ως εμπορική πράξη την είσπραξη των εγγραφών και των συνδρομών των μελών...

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jabarlee
> 
> ...


Δεν καταλαβες τι ρωτησα τον Μανωλη....

Τον ρωτησα πως καλυπτει και γιατι θεωρει δεδομενο οτι δεν θα συνδεθει ενας αλλος συλλογος ή ενα αλλο σωματείο ή μια αλλη λεσχη ή κατι αλλο, στο δικτυο του awmn, χρησιμοποιωντας το για να πουλαει αυτο ιντερνετ στα δικα του μελη.

Το σωματειο του awmn δεν θα περνει λεφτα για αυτο (εκτος της συνδρομης), η χρηση του δικτυου ομως αποκτα εμπορικο χαρακτηρα.

και αναφερω ενα παραδειγμα, που μου ειναι προχειρο, η ΕΕΧΙ νομιζω εχει αδεια παροχου ιντερνετ, δηλαδη πουλαει ιντερνετ σε πελατες που εχει.

τι θα ειναι αυτο που θα εμποδισει τους πελατες της ΕΕΧΙ να συνδεθουν στο δικτυο για να αγοραζουν το ιντερνετ που δινει η ΕΕΧΙ?

----------


## dti

Μα είναι η ΕΕΧΙ μέλος του Συλλόγου;  ::  

Θεωρώ οτι η πρόσβαση θα είναι αυστηρά προσωπική μέσω κάποιου vpn. Τώρα αν κάποιος στήσει στον κόμβο του κάτι και πουλά το inet σε τρίτους, θα φέρει αποκλειστικά την ευθύνη αυτός κι αν αποκαλυφθεί το λιγότερο που θα πάθει είναι να διαγραφεί από μέλος του Συλλόγου.

Αλήθεια όμως πώς και σου ήρθε *τώρα* αυτή η ιδέα και δεν σε απασχόλησε το θέμα αυτό μήπως γίνεται ήδη αυτό με κάποιον τρόπο εν αγνοία όλων μας και του Συλλόγου και των απλών μελών των δικτύου;

----------


## ysam

> τι θα ειναι αυτο που θα εμποδισει τους πελατες της ΕΕΧΙ να συνδεθουν στο δικτυο για να αγοραζουν το ιντερνετ που δινει η ΕΕΧΙ?


Οι ερωτωτήσεις περί ΕΕΧΙ και άλλων συλλόγων είναι εντελός άστοχες. 

Τι τους εμποδίζει να το κάνουν τώρα? Ποιός τους εμπόδισε μέχρι στιγμής και με ποιόν τρόπο? 

Αν μου απαντήσετε σε αυτό το ξανασυζητάμε.. Εγώ ξέρω πολλούς που αγοράζουν Internet Σήμερα με bandwidth ΜΕΣΑ από το δίκτυο ΑΜΔΑ.

----------


## Acinonyx

Δεν είναι μόνο αυτό Σωτήρη...

Υπάρχει σοβαρή πιθανότητα να γίνει αυτό που γίνεται κατά κόρο στην επαρχία αλλά μέσα από τους κόμβους μας.

Ξεφυτρώνει ένας εξυπνάκιας επιχειρηματίας και στηνει WISP και μοιράζει internet στους πελάτες του μέσω του AWMN. Το κλασικό κόλπο για να μην είναι παράνομος είναι να κόβει δελτίο παροχής υπηρεσιών για την συντήρηση του εξοπλισμού που έχει εγκατασταθεί, μια φορά το μήνα. Στην πραγματικότητα όμως το κόστος της γραμμής είναι μέσα στην συντήρηση μαζί με το κέρδος που όμως δεν φαίνεται.

----------


## nvak

> Θα ηθελα να κάνω μία ερώτηση:
> 
> Έρχονται δέκα-είσκοσι άτομα και στήνουν ένα σύλλογο kαι μοιράζουν ιντερνετ στα μέλη τους πάνω από το δίκτυο μας, με υψηλές ταχύτητες.
> 
> Ο ΣΑΜΔΑ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ;
> 
> Απαντήστε ειλικρινά...


Καλώς να έρθουν Βασίλη. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα έρθουν  :: 

Κανείς *δεν μπορεί* να κάνει τίποτα. Ούτε ο ΣΑΜΔΑ ούτε οι κομβούχοι. 
Και η σκέψη μόνον να κάνουν κάτι, θα διαλύσει το δίκτυο.

Για πιό λόγο να κάνουμε κάτι ? από εγωισμό ? γιατί μας παίρνουν μερικά kbyte απο το bandwith ? εμείς δεν θα χρησιμοποιούμε τα λινκ τους να μεταφέρουμε δεδομένα ?

Όταν λέω να προσαρμοσθούμε στην νέα κατάσταση που έρχεται, αυτό ακριβώς εννοώ.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Θα ηθελα να κάνω μία ερώτηση:
> 
> Έρχονται δέκα-είσκοσι άτομα και στήνουν ένα σύλλογο kαι μοιράζουν ιντερνετ στα μέλη τους πάνω από το δίκτυο μας, με υψηλές ταχύτητες.
> 
> Ο ΣΑΜΔΑ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ;
> 
> Απαντήστε ειλικρινά...
> ...


Τι εννοείς; Μήπως να αρχίσουμε να νοικιάζουμε τους κόμβους μας σε WISP για να πάμε με το ρευμα που έρχεται;

Πριν συνδεθείς στο AWMN τριγυρνούσε ένα εξυπνάκιας επιχειρηματίας που πρότεινε σε κομβούχους να τους δίνει δωρεάν πρόσβαση στο internet αν χρησιμοποιούταν ο κόμβος τους για διαμοιραση internet. Είχε έρθει σε επαφή με μένα μέσω ενός client μου.

Ευτυχώς τον αποκλείσαμε όλοι οι κόμβοι αμέσως.

Αν είχαμε τότε τα μυαλά που έχουμε τώρα και δεν τον γειώναμε, αυτή τη στιγμή δεν θα υπηρχε καν το forum που μιλάμε...

----------


## nvak

> Ευτυχώς τον αποκλείσαμε όλοι οι κόμβοι αμέσως.
> 
> Αν είχαμε τότε τα μυαλά που έχουμε τώρα και δεν τον γειώναμε, αυτή τη στιγμή δεν θα υπηρχε καν το forum που μιλάμε...


Κάνεις ένα λάθος στα παραδείγματα. Ανέφερες 20 άτομα του δικτύου που αποφασίζουν να συνασπισθούν και να μοιράσουν Internet. 
Σ΄αυτή την περίπτωση μία προσπάθεια απομόνωσης θα διέλυε ένα σημαντικό μέρος του δικτύου.
Στην περίπτωση του ενός ή των δύο τους βολεύουμε και σήμερα  ::  

Σαφώς και μπορούν αύριο να συνυπάρξουν με μάς μη κερδοσκοπικές ομάδες. 
Και μία διευκρίνιση. Όταν λέμε μη κερδοσκοπικές ενοούμε μη κερδοσκοπικές πραγματικά και όχι μαιμού.

----------


## JS

> Αν μου απαντήσετε σε αυτό το ξανασυζητάμε.. Εγώ ξέρω πολλούς που αγοράζουν Internet Σήμερα με bandwidth ΜΕΣΑ από το δίκτυο ΑΜΔΑ.


Χωρίς δόση ειρωνίας... ε ;
Εννοείς οτι αγοράζουν μια DSL και την μοιράζονται μέσα απο το ΑΜΔΑ ή οτι πληρώνουν σε κάποιον για να τους πουλήσει bw ;

Αν θες απαντάς βέβαια...και χωρίς ονόματα εν ανάγκη.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Και μία διευκρίνιση. Όταν λέμε μη κερδοσκοπικές ενοούμε μη κερδοσκοπικές πραγματικά και όχι μαιμού.


Κοίτα, αν δεχθούμε το διαμοιρασμό internet τότε δεν μπορεις να κάνεις τίποτα για να εμποδίσεις τις μαιμού να κερδοσκοπούν. Θα έρθουν κι αυτοί.

Εφόσον θα αρχίσει να διακινείται χρήμα πάνω από το δίκτυο, σύντομα θα έχουμε και κερδοσκόπους εξυπνάκηδες. Ήδη δρουν στην αγορά εξοπλισμού. Γιατί να μην βάλουν στο χερί και στο internet;

Τουλάχιστον αυτή τη στιγμή έχουμε την ευχαίρια να πουμε "ΟΧΙ". Πως θα πούμε όχι όταν όμως αρχίσουμε να το κάνουμε οι ίδιοι; Δεν θα υπαρχει άλλοθι.

Πιστευω ότι τα αρνητικά είναι παρα πολλά για να παρθεί αυτό το ρίσκο.

Όμως είστε διατεθιμένοι να το πάρετε ακόμη κι αν δημιουργηθούν επιπλοκές.

Περιμένουμε να δούμε τι θα γίνει...

----------


## argi

*NEWSFLASH!!!*

*Facts* 

- Κανείς δεν ξέρει τι ακριβώς περνάει απο το δίκτυο κάθε στιγμή... οπότε δεν ξέρουμε αν οι ορδές των εκμεταλλευτων/ εμπόρων/ freeriders/ εν δυνάμει WISPs δεν έχουν καταλάβει ήδη μια θέση στο traffic μας

- Δεν έχουμε μια ξεκάθαρη στρατηγική τι θα γίνει αν συμβεί κατι τετοιο και το μάθουμε ούτε ως σύλλογος (που κάποιους δεν τους ενδιαφέρει καν), ούτε ως δίκτυο (που μάλλον ενδιαφερει αρκετούς ως πολλούς), ούτε ως κομβούχοι, ούτε ως πελάτες, ούτε καν σαν ασύνδετοι που μας αρέσει η ιδέα...

- Ως συνήθως τα πυρά στρέφονται εναντίον του συλλόγου ο οποίος πάει να κάνει ότι κάνουμε όλοι μας στο "μουλωχτό" με τον ένα ή άλλο τρόπο

- Οι αρχές μας είναι λίγο ΟΦΑ...

- Το μέλλον που περιγράφουν ngia, nvak δεν είναι πολύ μακρυνό

- Διαφωνούμε σε πολλά σημαντικά και ασήμαντα αλλά ο μόνος τρόπος για να μην χαθούμε σαν δίκτυο είναι να θέσουμε ορισμένες βασικές και απαράβατες αρχές στο δίκτυο (κάτι σαν κώδικα τιμής ή σύνταγμα αν θέλετε...) τις οπόιες όλοι αποδέχονται αμαχητει, ασυζητητεί και αδιαπραγματευτα...

- H κεντρική ιδέα του εθελοντισμού και της κοινότητας ειναι να απομακρυνόμαστε από το ατομικό συνειδητό και να προσεγγίζουμε το συλλογικό (όχι του συλλόγου...παρεξηγιάρηδες...). Φτάνοντας εκεί, ναι, πρέπει να αφήσεις και κάτι απο την ατόμικότητα σου, εγωισμό ή ακόμα και αυτοδίαθεση...

- Η άρνηση της πραγματικότητας δεν μας ετοιμάζει για το αυριο... και την ώρα που πέφτει ξύλο-χαβαλές στο γαλατικό χωριό στο Μπαμπαόρουμ κάνουν πάρτυ... Ποίος έχει το φίλτρο βρε παιδιά ή μήπως αυτό που καίγεται στη φωτιά δεν είναι αγριογούρουνο αλλά ο Πανοραμίξ ο δρυίδης με προσάναμμα την συνταγή για το μαγικό φίλτρο...???

@rg!

----------


## sotiris

> Μα είναι η ΕΕΧΙ μέλος του Συλλόγου;


ειπα ενα ενδεικτικο ονομα σαν παραδειγμα, επειδη μου ηταν ευκαιρο διοτι συζητειται τελευταια στο δικτυο αρκετα.
δεν αναφερομουν αποκλειστικα και μονο στην ΕΕΧΙ.
αλλα ακομη και για την ΕΕΧΙ να μιλησουμε, τι ειναι αυτο που θα την εμποδισει να το κανει?
κομβο εχει, ΒΒ αρκετα εχει, ιντερνετ πουλαει, τι ειναι αυτο που θα την σταματησει? 
(και λεω ξανα μην κολλατε στο ονομα, ειναι ενδεικτικο)




> Αλήθεια όμως πώς και σου ήρθε τώρα αυτή η ιδέα και δεν σε απασχόλησε το θέμα αυτό μήπως γίνεται ήδη αυτό με κάποιον τρόπο εν αγνοία όλων μας και του Συλλόγου και των απλών μελών των δικτύου;


Δεν μου ηρθε τωρα, μου εχει ερθει πολλες φορες και το εχω συζητησει ακομη περισσοτερες.
Δεν ξερω για σενα, αλλα εμενα θα με ενοχλουσε να χρησιμοποιηθει το δικτυο για να κερδιζει καποιος χρηματα, πουλωντας για παραδειγμα ιντερνετ διαμεσου του δικτυου, ειτε αυτο γινεται εν αγνοια μας ειτε γνωριζοντας το.




> Τι τους εμποδίζει να το κάνουν τώρα? Ποιός τους εμπόδισε μέχρι στιγμής και με ποιόν τρόπο?


Αυτο ειναι ενα ωραιο θεμα για συζητηση




> Εγώ ξέρω πολλούς που αγοράζουν Internet Σήμερα με bandwidth ΜΕΣΑ από το δίκτυο ΑΜΔΑ.





> Εννοείς οτι αγοράζουν μια DSL και την μοιράζονται μέσα απο το ΑΜΔΑ ή οτι πληρώνουν σε κάποιον για να τους πουλήσει bw


αυτα τα δυο quote ειναι αρκετα "παραξενα"
εαν ο Ysam εννοει το δευτερο που λεει ο JS, τοτε προκυπτει καποιο θεμα....οχι καλο...
Σε παρακαλω ysam να εξηγησεις τι εννοεις.




> Ανέφερες 20 άτομα του δικτύου που αποφασίζουν να συνασπισθούν και να μοιράσουν Internet.


nvak, αυτο που λες γινεται σημερα...εχουν βρεθει 20 ατομα του δικτυου, τα οποια διαθετουν το ιντερνετικο BW που εχουν και μαλιστα σε ολο το δικτυο.
ο Βασιλης πιθανον εννοουσε κατι αλλο



> Έρχονται δέκα-είσκοσι άτομα και στήνουν ένα σύλλογο kαι μοιράζουν ιντερνετ στα μέλη τους πάνω από το δίκτυο μας, με υψηλές ταχύτητες.


Ερωτω και εγω μετα τον Βασιλη, ποια ειναι η επισημη θεση του σωματειου σε μια τετοια περιπτωση.
ερχεται στο σωματειο του awmn ενα αλλο σωματειο και του λεει...ειμαστε 20 ατομα και θελουμε να συνδεθουμε στο δικτυο σας γιατι μας αρεσει και εχει ωραιες κεραιες....
ο νεος αυτος συλλογος δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι μη κερδοσκοπικος, μπορει καλλιστα να ειναι κερδοσκοπικος, να βγαζει δηλαδη χρηματα απο την δραστηριοτητα του.
για παραδειγμα μια δραστηριοτητα αυτου του συλλογου μπορει να ειναι να πουλαει ιντερνετ σε μελη-πελατες του. (ειτε με νομιμους ειτε με σχεδον νομιμους τροπους)

τι εχει συμβει

εχουμε δεχτει, διοτι δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε και αλλιως, καποιους εξυπνους, οι οποιοι χρησιμοποιωντας την υποδομη του awmn που καλυπτει ολη την Αθηνα και οχι μονο, πουλανε σε πελατες τους ΒW το οποιο κατεχουν, και μαλιστα σε πολυ μικροτερη τιμη απο τους υπολοιπους (70€ + κερδος ετησια)

Σημερα με το περασμα του δικτυου σε a, δεν υπαρχουν προβληματα κορεσμου, τουλαχιστον οχι ακομη και ειδικα για ταχυτητες ιντερνετ....το δικτυο εγινε ελκυστικο προς εκμεταλλευση.


Ζηταω επισης απο τους εμπειρους και σχετικους των δικτυων που εχουμε, την ομαδα routing και οχι αποκλειστικα και μονο, να αναφερει τροπους με τους οποιους μπορουμε να καταλαβουμε εαν περναει ιντερνετ απο τους κομβους μας, τροπους για να βρουμε απο που ερχεται και που παει αυτο το ιντερνετ.
Εαν πραγματι υπαρχει τροπος να διαπιστωθει αυτο που λεει ο Ysam, και οτι μαλιστα το κανουν αρκετοι, οπως αναφερει, θα ηθελα να το ξερω.

----------


## argi

Bασικά στα facts ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι οποιοσδήποτε επιχειρηματίας θα ήταν τουλάχιστον χαζός να περάσει εμπορική υπηρεσία πανω απο το δικό μας δίκτυο... γιατί ακριβώς επείδή είμαστε best effort ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΟ δίκτυο...

Ας μας πει ο ysam που μάλλον ξέρει τι θα πει ISP αν θα τόλμαγε να περασει εμπορικά κανείς υπηρεσία απο ένα δίκτυο που δεν μπορεί να ελέγξει και άρα να παρεχει μια ποιότητα υπηρεσίας... Το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα έκλεινε εντός ενβδομάδος απο τις ορδές δυσαρεστημένων πελατών...

Ας είμαστε ρεαλιστές... προσωπικά δεν θα επένδυα ούτε 1 ευρώ σε ένα τέτοιο εγχείρημα... θα τα έδινα στο Joker γιατί 1 στα 28.000.000 είναι καλύτερη πιθανότητα να βγάλει κανείς λεφτά...

@rg!

----------


## papashark

> - Οι αρχές μας είναι λίγο ΟΦΑ...


Και όμως, κάποιοι έχουμε αρχές ποιό σημαντικές από την τσέπη μας.

Για πολλούς από εμάς το AWMN είναι χόμπυ και όχι θέμα οικονομίας.

Είναι χόμπυ και όχι μέσω αυτοπροβολής,

Είναι χόμπυ και όχι η σωτηρία της κοινωνίας.

Πάρτε παράδειγμα τους Ραδιοερασιτέχνες.

Δεν έστησαν πομπούς και δίκτυα για να έχουν φθηνό τηλέφωνο, αλλά πειραματίζονται, διασκεδάζουν, μαθαίνουν.

Όλοι τους κράτησαν τα τηλέφωνα τους, αγόρασαν κινητά, πολλοί συνδέονται και στο ίντερνετ με την γραμμούλα τους.

Για ακόμα μια φορά θα θυμίσω την ετοιμολογία της λέξης ερασιτέχνης, προέρχετε από τις λέξεις "εραστής της τέχνης".

Και εδώ κάποιοι είμαστε εραστές της τέχνης, της τέχνης της δικτύωσης και της ασύρματης δικτύωσης.

Δεν είμαστε εδώ για να σώσουμε τον κόσμο (δεν είμαστε ούτε η WWF, ούτε το σωματείο είναι κοινοφελές ίδρυμα), δεν είμαστε εδώ για να γλυτώσουμε μερικά ευρά από το κόστος της dsl μας, ανεχόμαστε αυτούς που το κάνουν, μπορεί να το κάνουμε και εμείς ίσως, αλλά δεν είναι ο αυτοσκοπός μας.

Έχουμε @rgi ιδέες, πιστεύω, και οράματα. Όμως αυτές είναι γιατί είμαστε εραστές της τέχνης της ασύρματης δικτύωσης, και όχι του φθηνού ίντερνετ, του πως θα λέμε ότι έχουμε 1000 μέλη στο σωματείο άρα έιμαστε οι γ@μώ, όχι για να γλυτώσουμε τα 10-20 ευρώ από το μοίρασμα.




> ρχεται στο σωματειο του awmn ενα αλλο σωματειο και του λεει...ειμαστε 20 ατομα και θελουμε να συνδεθουμε στο δικτυο σας γιατι μας αρεσει και εχει ωραιες κεραιες.... 
> ο νεος αυτος συλλογος δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι μη κερδοσκοπικος, μπορει καλλιστα να ειναι κερδοσκοπικος, να βγαζει δηλαδη χρηματα απο την δραστηριοτητα του. 
> για παραδειγμα μια δραστηριοτητα αυτου του συλλογου μπορει να ειναι να πουλαει ιντερνετ σε μελη-πελατες του. (ειτε με νομιμους ειτε με σχεδον νομιμους τροπους)


Μέχρι χθες όποιος τόλμαγε να πει ότι θα κάνει καινούργιο σωματείο, ήταν αυτομάτος ο διασπαστής, τώρα είμαστε στο δεν πειράζει...


Πολύ κουβέντα για το τίποτα.

Η ΕΕΤΤ είπε ότι ο σΑΜΔΑς μπορεί να μοιράσει ίντερνετ στο δίκτυο *του*. Εάν ο σΑΜΔΑς νομίζει ότι δεν έχει σημασία ότι το δίκτυο ΔΕΝ είναι δικό του, τότε πολύ απλά θα μπορούν ΟΛΟΙ να περάσουν από πάνω.

Μπορεί να πιστεύετε ότι κανένας σοβαρός επιχειρηματίας δεν θα έκανε μία τέτοια επιχειρηματική κίνηση, αλλά ξεχνάτε ότι στο Ελλαδιστάν βρύθουμε από μη σοβαρούς επιχειρηματίες και ακόμα ποιό ασόβαρους πελάτες...

Στα λίγα χρόνια στο awmn, έχω ακούσει 6 τέτοιες προτάσεις, η τελευταία ήταν τον Σεπτέμβρη. Από αυτές οι 4 είναι για την Αθηνα και οι 2 για επαρχία (που ίσως να έχουν κάποια τύχη).

Σε όλους απάντησα το ίδιο, "ξέχασε το"

Το ίδιο θα πω και στον σύλλογο, "ξέχασε το"

Όταν θα αποκτήσει το δίκτυο *ΤΟΥ*, τότε ας κάνει ότι θέλει.

----------


## argi

Πάνο δεν κατάλαβα που διαφωνούμε επί του θέματος... οράματα έχουμε όλοι, και ιδέες επίσης και ιδανικά... Για τις αρχές μας ήταν το σχόλιο... 

Στο Ελλαδιστάν πολύ θα ήθελα να δώ ένα business plan που να περνάει επι πληρωμή υπηρεσίες πάνω απο κοινοτικό δίκτυο... Δεν μπορεί κάποιος απο τους 6 κάτι θα είχε βάλει στο χαρτί...??? Άσε που ειδικά στην τεχνολογία έχω δει τι μπορεί να κάνει ο ΟΚΟΜΟΕ πελάτης όταν έχει άδικο, πόσο μάλλον όταν θα έχει και δίκιο γιατι δεν θα παιρνει αυτο που πληρώνει... 

@rg!

----------


## blizardbill

Το έτος 2005 θα έπρεπε όλοι να έχουμε καταλάβει πόσο σημαντικό είναι το διαδίκτυο, και παρόλα τα όποια αρνητικά φέρνει κανένας σωστά σκεπτόμενος άνθρωπος δεν θα ήταν εναντίων του .

Αλλά μου δίνετε μια περίεργη εντύπωση ότι μερικοί απλά να το τρέμουν αντί να προσπαθούν να το βοηθήσουν και να το εντάξουμε με κάθε δυνατό τρόπο στο δίκτυό μας.
Στο τέλος θα καταντήσουμε να μας σπρώχνουν κάποιο οργανισμοί προς την σωστή κατεύθυνση αντί να τους τραβάμε εμείς .
Βέβαια είναι χρήσιμο και να αναδεικνύουμε τα προβλήματα , αλλά με σκοπό να τα ξεπεράσουμε , έτσι ? 

ΥΓ
Μπράβο στον σύλλογο και σε όσους το παλεύουν πραγματικά, για το κουράγιο και το χρόνο τους, σε όποια "πλευρά" και να ανήκουν.

----------


## Achille

> Bασικά στα facts ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι οποιοσδήποτε επιχειρηματίας θα ήταν τουλάχιστον χαζός να περάσει εμπορική υπηρεσία πανω απο το δικό μας δίκτυο... γιατί ακριβώς επείδή είμαστε best effort ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΟ δίκτυο...


Εκτός από τους σοβαρούς επιχειρηματίες, υπάρχουν και οι άρπα κόλλα.

Όλο το Internet είναι best effort, και εγώ έχω αγοράσει DSL 1mbit και παίζει 300-400kbit στην καλύτερη.

Στην Αμερική υπάρχουν κανονικότατα WISPs και πουλάνε, αν είσαι αρκετά φτηνότερος από μια DSL, δεν αποκλείεται καθόλου να πετύχεις σαν επιχειρηματικό μοντέλο, ακόμα και με χαμηλή αξιοπιστία.

Τέλος, μην ξεχνάς το added bonus του τρελού ενδο-awmnικού leeching. Μεγάλη ταχύτητα leeching με ικανοποιητική ταχύτητα για browsing-emails-messengers (που δεν χρειάζεται να ξεπερνά τα 50-100kbit) είναι αχτύπητος συνδυασμός.

Και με 10 σκόρπιες συνδέσεις ανά την Αθήνα, εκμηδενίζεις σχεδόν τα προβλήματα routing. Δίνεις και ένα dialup για backup και είσαι κύριος!

Άνετα μπορώ να σου κατασκευάσω τεχνικό μοντέλο, επιχειρηματικό σχέδιο, και μάλιστα θα είναι και πολύ πετυχημένο και όχι άρπα κόλλα. Και μην νομίζεις ότι είμαι ο μόνος, οι ISPs έχουν τα απαραίτητα resources και στα δυο επίπεδα.

----------


## acoul

Από ότι φαίνεται η ανησυχία που διατυπώνεται από κάποιους έντονα, είναι να προστατευτεί το δίκτυο του AWMN από πιθανή εμπορική χρήση "πώλησης" Internet. Αυτό μπορεί να συμβαίνει ήδη χωρίς να το ξέρουμε από μερικούς έξυπνους ή όχι τόσο έξυπνους. Μπορεί να γίνεται σε μικρά private groups που στήνονται για αυτό τον λόγο χωρίς καν να μπαίνουν στο AWMN.

Το να εξασφαλίσει με νομική διαφάνεια ο σύλλογος αυτή την υπηρεσία με την μορφή παροχής και όχι εμπορίου στα μέλη του, όχι μόνο δεν βάζει σε κίνδυνο και περιπέτειες το δίκτυο AWMN αλλά το εξασφαλίζει και κατοχυρώνει νομικά. Επιπλέον αν κάποιος θέλει παροχή Internet μέσα από το AWMN θα πρέπει να γίνει μέλος και να μπει στον κόπο να στήσει ένα κόμβο που αργότερα θα συνεισφέρει με τη σειρά του στην ανάπτυξη του AWMN που όλοι θέλουμε. Αυτό ίσως στερήσει κάποιο χαρτζιλίκι από κάποιους που τόσο κόπτονται για το καλό του AWMN αλλά στην ουσία βάζει μια διαφάνεια στο ποιος "πουλάει" χωρίς έγκριση και ποιος παρέχει με έγκριση και νομιμότητα.

Η ΕΕΧΙ δεν είναι εταιρία για να "πουλάει" Internet. Είναι μη κερδοσκοπικό σωματείο που παρέχει και υπηρεσία Internet στα μέλη της, αναγνωρισμένη από το κράτος, με απόλυτα νόμιμη και εποικοδομητική δραστηριότητα και προσφορά από την πρώτη μέρα που ξεκίνησε. Το να παρέχει ο νόμιμα αναγνωρισμένος σύλλογος του AWMN Internet υπηρεσία στα μέλη του με διαφάνεια, όχι μόνο δεν βάζει σε κίνδυνο και περιπέτειες το δίκτυο αλλά το κατοχυρώνει και το προστατεύει από "έξυπνους" που θέλουν να βγάλουν χαρτζιλίκι από την μεγάλη ιδέα του ανοικτού δικτύου !!

----------


## ice

Τι προσπαθεις να εξηγησεις acoul σε ατομα τα οποια αντιδρουν γενικα σε οτιδηποτε μπορει να παει το δικτυο μπροστα .

Εχουν φτιαξει τα προσωπικα ιδεατα δικτυα τους και δεν θελουν με τιποτα να τους χαλασουμε την δουλεια τους . 

Προσωπικη μου αποψη ειναι οτι καθε τι καινουργιο χρειαζεται και την νομικη μας υποστηριξη . Κανενας ιδιωτης δεν μπορει να μου εγγυηθει οτι ολα θα πανε καλα . 
Μιας και ημουν και εγω στα πρωτα ατομα που ειχαν μπει στην ΕΕΧΙ και βοηθησαν να γινει ενας πραγματικα καλος συλλογος το ιδιο ειχα σκεφτει οτι πρεπει να γινει και με το ΑΜΔΑ . Απλα η διαφορα τοτε ηταν οτι δεν υπηρχε το θεμα χρηματων και οτι ισως καποιοι σκεφτονται οτι το ΑΜΔΑ θα φαει λεφτα απο τις δουλειες τους .
Και μην πει κανεις οτι δεν εχει χρησιμοποιησει το ΑΜΔΑ για επαγγελματικους σκοπους εστω και τους πιο απλους (πχ να δει το γραφειο του, να συνδεθει με ενα πελατη του - ελα τωρα ολοι το σκεφτονται και αρκετοι το εχουν κανει) .

Τεσπα Υπομονη στο ΔΣ και πιστευω οτι το συνολο ειναι μαζι τους . Για αυτο και το ψηφισανε .
Οσοι αντιδρουν ας βαλουν υποψηφιοτητα να βγουν μπροστα . Οχι παντα στον ευκολο δρομο της αντιπολιτευσης (Δεν εχω καμια ευθυνη λεω οτι μου καπνισει αντιδρω στα παντα ) 

ΟΥΡΤ

----------


## Ygk

Μάλιστα....  ::  

το awmn ήταν, είναι & θα μείνει, κατα πάσα πιθανότητα, μια άναρχη κατάσταση  ::  
Οσες οι backbone ταράτσες τόσα & τα αφεντικά τόσες & οι ιδέες & οι αντιλήψεις.... τόσα & τα καλάμια  ::   ::  

Τό 'γραψε καλά η koki με τα στατιστικούλια της.

Ομαδούλες θά 'μαστε πάντα & μέσα στον σύλλογο & έξω απο τον σύλλογο με κάποια κομμάτια στο πάζλ των ιδεών ανάμεσα στις ομαδούλες να ταιριάζουν.... Δεν 'ν' κακό  ::   ::  
& δεν είναι & αντιπολίτευση η διαφορετικότητα μεταξύ μας... εντάξει, μερικοί τό 'χουν ξεχειλώσει... αλλά, βρε αδελφέ, έτσι είναι αυτοί θα τους αλλάξουμε εμείς εδω στο awmn??

ice αυτό (Εχουν φτιαξει τα προσωπικα ιδεατα δικτυα τους και δεν θελουν με τιποτα να τους χαλασουμε την δουλεια τους) θα μπορούσε να κολλάει & σε σένα & στον acoul & σε μένα & ακόμα καλύτερα σε οποιοδήποτε προσωπο ή ομάδα προσώπων.


Τώρα εάν κάποιοι κονομάνε απο το bandwith του δικτύου, μια και αναφέρεστε σε αυτό, ας πούμε απλά ότι η "κονόμα" ή χαρτζιλίκι δεν σχετίζεται πάντα με το Euro και δεν είναι κάν σχετική μόνο με το bandwith του δικτύου......

Ενα-ένα τα θέματα & στην ώρα τους......


Καλημέρα

----------


## ice

Ygk χαλαρα μεσα σε ολα σε αυτα που ειπες .

Ουτε βγαζω την ουρα μου σε αυτα . Το βλεπετε και στην υπογραφη μου .

----------


## papashark

> Αν μου απαντήσετε σε αυτό το ξανασυζητάμε.. Εγώ ξέρω πολλούς που αγοράζουν Internet Σήμερα με bandwidth ΜΕΣΑ από το δίκτυο ΑΜΔΑ.





> Από ότι φαίνεται η ανησυχία που διατυπώνεται από κάποιους έντονα, είναι να προστατευτεί το δίκτυο του AWMN από πιθανή εμπορική χρήση "πώλησης" Internet. Αυτό μπορεί να συμβαίνει ήδη χωρίς να το ξέρουμε από μερικούς έξυπνους ή όχι τόσο έξυπνους. Μπορεί να γίνεται σε μικρά private groups που στήνονται για αυτό τον λόγο χωρίς καν να μπαίνουν στο AWMN.
> 
> ..... Αυτό ίσως στερήσει κάποιο χαρτζιλίκι από κάποιους που τόσο κόπτονται για το καλό του AWMN αλλά στην ουσία βάζει μια διαφάνεια στο ποιος "πουλάει" χωρίς έγκριση και ποιος παρέχει με έγκριση και νομιμότητα.





> Τι προσπαθεις να εξηγησεις acoul σε ατομα τα οποια αντιδρουν γενικα σε οτιδηποτε μπορει να παει το δικτυο μπροστα . 
> 
> Εχουν φτιαξει τα προσωπικα ιδεατα δικτυα τους και δεν θελουν με τιποτα να τους χαλασουμε την δουλεια τους .



Εδώ και καιρό, ακούγονται αρκετές σπόντες ότι κάποιοι πουλάνε ίντερνετ μέσα στο awmn. Έχω μάθει και για έναν που ονόμαζε πρόσωπα κιόλας, σε μία προσπάθεια κατασυκοφάντησης και σπίλωσης τους.

Έχετε στοιχεία για όλα αυτά ?

Η' απλά προσπαθείτε να σπιλώσετε όσους διαφωνούν μαζί σας ?



@Ice,
Η δική μου γνώμη για το πως πρέπει να πάει το δίκτυο μπροστά, είναι αντίθετη με την δική σου. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι εγώ δεν θέλω να πάει μπροστά ενώ εσύ θέλεις ?
Εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό οι παροικούντες στον σύλλογο έχουν αυτήν την εντύπωση, έχουν την εντύπωση της αποκλειστικότητας στην ανάπτυξη του δικτύου, στην δημοκρατία, στον έλεγχο, και σε πολλά άλλα.

Αυτή η συμπεριφορά είναι που διχάζει το δίκτυο, που όσο το τραβάτε εσείς, τόσο το τραβάμε και κάποιοι από την άλλη μεριά, με αποτέλεσμα να γίνονται τα flame το ένα πίσω από το άλλο.



Εγώ θα πρότεινα στους Μοds να κλειδώσουν την ενότητα, γιατί το μόνο που γίνετε είναι η δειαρκής εκτόξευση προσβολών, ειδικά από dti, acoul, mauve, κλπ.

----------


## argi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> Bασικά στα facts ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι οποιοσδήποτε επιχειρηματίας θα ήταν τουλάχιστον χαζός να περάσει εμπορική υπηρεσία πανω απο το δικό μας δίκτυο... γιατί ακριβώς επείδή είμαστε best effort ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΟ δίκτυο...
> 
> 
> Εκτός από τους σοβαρούς επιχειρηματίες, υπάρχουν και οι άρπα κόλλα.


Κάπου το έχω ξανακούσει αυτό... Η μόνη περίπτωση να ασχοληθεί κάποιος με την περίπτωση είναι για ξέπλυμα μαυρου χρήματος...




> Όλο το Internet είναι best effort, και εγώ έχω αγοράσει DSL 1mbit και παίζει 300-400kbit στην καλύτερη.


Ναι αλλά το bw δεν είναι το μόνο κριτήριο ποιότητας... 




> Στην Αμερική υπάρχουν κανονικότατα WISPs και πουλάνε, αν είσαι αρκετά φτηνότερος από μια DSL, δεν αποκλείεται καθόλου να πετύχεις σαν επιχειρηματικό μοντέλο, ακόμα και με χαμηλή αξιοπιστία.


Right said Fred... *WISPs* 
a) Για πόσο θα μπορείς να είσαι φτηνότερος απο DSL...? 
b) Χαμηλή αξιοπιστία --> χαμηλή ποιότητα υπηρεσίας --> χαμηλή ικανοποίηση πελάτη --> no tomorrow...

Trust me... U R in my turf...




> Τέλος, μην ξεχνάς το added bonus του τρελού ενδο-awmnικού leeching. Μεγάλη ταχύτητα leeching με ικανοποιητική ταχύτητα για browsing-emails-messengers (που δεν χρειάζεται να ξεπερνά τα 50-100kbit) είναι αχτύπητος συνδυασμός.
> 
> Και με 10 σκόρπιες συνδέσεις ανά την Αθήνα, εκμηδενίζεις σχεδόν τα προβλήματα routing. Δίνεις και ένα dialup για backup και είσαι κύριος!


Το dialup να είναι με αστική χρέωση... έτσι μπορεί να βγάλεις λεφτα...  ::  




> Άνετα μπορώ να σου κατασκευάσω τεχνικό μοντέλο, επιχειρηματικό σχέδιο, και μάλιστα θα είναι και πολύ πετυχημένο και όχι άρπα κόλλα. Και μην νομίζεις ότι είμαι ο μόνος, οι ISPs έχουν τα απαραίτητα resources και στα δυο επίπεδα.


Για το τεχνικό σχέδιο σε εμπιστευομαι, αλλά το επιχειρηματικό θα ήθελα ΠΑΡΑ πολύ να το δώ... να το συζητήσουμε και αν είναι να σε πάω και σε καμποσα VCs που ξέρω να το παρουσιάσουμε...

Χρήσιμα βοηθήματα
http://www.soyouwanna.com/site/syws/biz ... zplan.html
http://www.business-plan-help.com/
http://www.myownbusiness.org/
http://tenonline.org/sref/jg3.html

Όταν το έχεις έτοιμο πάρε με να κανονίσω μια πρώτη trial αξιολόγηση με επαγγελματίες αξιολογητές από κάποιο απο τα παραπάνω VCs... Και κανονίσω κίολας να το κάνουν σε φιλικό επίπεδο ώστε να μην μπεις και στα κόστη... Μετά μπορώ να σου πω και πόσο πουλήθηκαν οι πανάκριβα αγορασμένες καρέκλες των dotcom στελεχών το 2001 και πως αναπτύχθηκαν τα "Vulture Capitals"...

Σε περιμένω...

@rg!

----------


## dti

> Από ότι φαίνεται η ανησυχία που διατυπώνεται από κάποιους έντονα, είναι να προστατευτεί το δίκτυο του AWMN από πιθανή εμπορική χρήση "πώλησης" Internet. Αυτό μπορεί να συμβαίνει ήδη χωρίς να το ξέρουμε από μερικούς έξυπνους ή όχι τόσο έξυπνους. Μπορεί να γίνεται σε μικρά private groups που στήνονται για αυτό τον λόγο χωρίς καν να μπαίνουν στο AWMN.
> 
> Το να εξασφαλίσει με νομική διαφάνεια ο σύλλογος αυτή την υπηρεσία με την μορφή παροχής και όχι εμπορίου στα μέλη του, όχι μόνο δεν βάζει σε κίνδυνο και περιπέτειες το δίκτυο AWMN αλλά το εξασφαλίζει και κατοχυρώνει νομικά. Επιπλέον αν κάποιος θέλει παροχή Internet μέσα από το AWMN θα πρέπει να γίνει μέλος και να μπει στον κόπο να στήσει ένα κόμβο που αργότερα θα συνεισφέρει με τη σειρά του στην ανάπτυξη του AWMN που όλοι θέλουμε. Αυτό ίσως στερήσει κάποιο χαρτζιλίκι από κάποιους που τόσο κόπτονται για το καλό του AWMN αλλά στην ουσία βάζει μια διαφάνεια στο ποιος "πουλάει" χωρίς έγκριση και ποιος παρέχει με έγκριση και νομιμότητα.
> 
> Η ΕΕΧΙ δεν είναι εταιρία για να "πουλάει" Internet. Είναι μη κερδοσκοπικό σωματείο που παρέχει και υπηρεσία Internet στα μέλη της, αναγνωρισμένη από το κράτος, με απόλυτα νόμιμη και εποικοδομητική δραστηριότητα και προσφορά από την πρώτη μέρα που ξεκίνησε. Το να παρέχει ο νόμιμα αναγνωρισμένος σύλλογος του AWMN Internet υπηρεσία στα μέλη του με διαφάνεια, όχι μόνο δεν βάζει σε κίνδυνο και περιπέτειες το δίκτυο αλλά το κατοχυρώνει και το προστατεύει από "έξυπνους" που θέλουν να βγάλουν χαρτζιλίκι από την μεγάλη ιδέα του ανοικτού δικτύου !!


*acoul+++*





> Εγώ θα πρότεινα στους Μοds να κλειδώσουν την ενότητα, γιατί το μόνο που γίνετε είναι η δειαρκής εκτόξευση προσβολών, ειδικά από dti, acoul, mauve, κλπ.


*papashark---*

----------


## ice

@ Papashark 

ΑΠλα δεν βλεπω να λετε οτι κανετε και κατι στο δικτυο . Βοηθησατε κανα νεο ? σηκωσατε κανα κομβο . Τις περισσοτερες φορες μιλατε οταν κατι θελει να κανει ο συλλογος . Αν τα κανατε χωρις να τα λετε αλλο αυτο . Το μονο που ειδα σε καινουργιο ειναι το πειραιας ασυρματο δικτυο απο εσας λες και εσεις εισαστε αλλη κοινοτητα . Συνεχεια διασπαστικες κινησεις . μπορει να κανω λαθος . μπορει να ειμαι μα****** αλλα βαρεθηκα να λετε τα ιδια time over time over time over time in an undelless trip of time with no result and no conclusion . 

Το ειπα και πιο πριν Αμα θελατε να κανετε κατι αλλο στο ΔΣ επρεπε να ειχατε βαλει τουλαχιστον υποψηφιοτητα . Για ελατε στην αλλη ακρη να δουμε 
1. Αν θα εχετε την υποστηριξη του συνολου για να βγειτε 
2. Αν μπορειτε να κανετε κατι καλητερο 

Απο την στιγμη που δεν το κανετε και προτιματε απλα να μιλατε απο κατω χωρις να εχετε καμια ευθυνη για μενα ειναι σαν μαλωνουν κοκορια . 

ΥΣ : Ημουν στην αλλη μερια και εβλεπα οτι ειχα ευθυνη για κατι αν και ημουν τραυματιας και δεν μου δοθηκε ποτε η ευκαρια να κανω απολυτως τιποτα και να προσφερω στο συνολο . Τελος

----------


## mojiro

στο background εχει κανει πραματα για κομβους της περιοχης του.
στο foreground ναι ωντος συμβαινει αυτο που λες και με βρισκεις συμφωνο σε ορισμενα πραματα.

δε του αρεσει ο συλλογος, ωστοσο συλλογος = 100+ μελη, δηλαδη δε
παει κανεναν εκτος απο την παρεα του ? δε μπορω να το καταλαβω το
"δε θελω κανενα σας" και ταυτοχρονα να τρεχει να στηνει τον foxer και
να τον συνδεει οπου μπορει.

και εγω μεθαυριο δε θα θελω 4-5(ή 20) ατομα απο το συλλογο. δε συμαινει
ομως οτι δε θα μου αρεσει η ιδεα του συλλογου.

----------


## maxfuels

Νομίζω οτι ειναι αδικο να αρχίζετε πάλι ; την φαγωμάρα! Στην εκθεση υπήρχε μια ομορφη εικόνα (οταν τουλάχιστον την επισκεφτηκα εγω) και ολα εδειχναν μια αρμονική δεμένη παρέα ανθρώπων διαφόρων ηλικιών με μια κοινή αγάπη: Τους υπολογιστές και την ασύρματη δικτύωση. Ανοίγοντας καποιος ασχετος το φόρουμ αυτό για να διαβάσει περισσότερα επειδή τον ενδιαφέρει το συγκεριμένο κομμάτι η και αν γίνει ενα ακόμα νεο μελος τι θα μπορούσε να υποθέσει αλήθεια ; Απλά ρωτώ ! Γιατι ολοι προσπαθούμε να δειξουμε πόσο μάγκες ειμαστε πίσω απο ενα πληκτρολόγιο ; Και τελικά γιατί συνεχώς κατηγορούμε και ονοματίζουμε καποιους οτι ειναι λάθος - προδότες - ρουφιάνοι - χάκερς - κλπ κλπ κλπ συγκεκριμένα ατομα ενω ολοι οι υπόλοιποι το παίζουμε αλανθαστοι ; Γιατι δεν κοιτάζουμε και την καμπούρα μας πριν να αρχίσουμε την δημόσια λογοκρισία ; 

*ΕΛΕΟΣ - ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ !*

----------


## papashark

> @ Papashark 
> 
> ΑΠλα δεν βλεπω να λετε οτι κανετε και κατι στο δικτυο . Βοηθησατε κανα νεο ? σηκωσατε κανα κομβο . Τις περισσοτερες φορες μιλατε οταν κατι θελει να κανει ο συλλογος . Αν τα κανατε χωρις να τα λετε αλλο αυτο . Το μονο που ειδα σε καινουργιο ειναι το πειραιας ασυρματο δικτυο απο εσας λες και εσεις εισαστε αλλη κοινοτητα . Συνεχεια διασπαστικες κινησεις . μπορει να κανω λαθος . μπορει να ειμαι μα****** αλλα βαρεθηκα να λετε τα ιδια time over time over time over time in an undelless trip of time with no result and no conclusion .


Τι να κάνουμε, εμείς δεν είμαστε οπαδοί του "ευλογάω τα γένια μου".

Όχι λοιπόν, δεν έχουμε βοηθήσει ποτέ κανένα νέο.
Όχι δεν σηκώνουμε κόμβους.
Όχι δεν κάνουμε τίποτα απολύτως για το δίκτυο.
Ναι κάναμε διάσπαση και έχουμε ανεξάρτητο δίκτυο στον Πειραιά, μόλις τα πακέτα φτάσουν έξω από το Καραϊσκάκη τους ζητάμε και διαβατήριο.

Η επιχειρηματολογία σου Ice είναι φοβερή, όπως και αρκετών εδώ μέσα, ουδεμία σχέση με το θέμα, παραμόνο κριτική στο πρόσωπο που εξέφρασε την άποψη.


OΥΡΤ _(c) Ice Nov 2005_

----------


## argi

Για να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομα τους: ο Πανος έχει προσφέρει με διάφορους τρόπους, Meeting νέων, συμβουλές και απαντήσεις, κόμβοι, βοήθεια, ταρατσοδουλειά οπότε ο μηδενισμός δεν βοηθάει...

Διαφωνούμε πολλές φορές για σημαντικά/ασήμαντα ουσιαστικά/τυπικά αλλά στην όποια προσφορά του καθενός δεν πρέπει να εθελοτυφλούμε...

@rg!

----------


## Acinonyx

http://www.atop.gr/

Ζει και βασιλεύει 2 χρόνια τώρα.

Σε όλο το site πουθενά δε λέει για Internet. Μόνο για το στήσιμο δικτύου.

 ::

----------


## papashark

http://www.wirelesslan.gr/index.php?cPath=160

Tην [email protected] πόσοι την θυμούντε ?

Να πάμε και Σέρρες & Σκιάθο ?

----------


## Acinonyx

Ωραία...

Για αναρρωτηθείται τώρα γιατί στην Αθήνα δεν έχουμε αυτά τα φαινόμενα σε τόσο μεγάλη έκταση..

Με βάση την αναλογία πληθυσμού θα έπρεπε να έχουμε πήξει στους WISP...

----------


## argi

Πες μας και την άπάντηση σου στην ρητορική ερώτηση...

Κατ' εμέ απλοί λόγοι
- Έλλειψη πρόσβασης DSL
- Έλλειψη οργανωμένης κοινότητας (άρα και πιθανών "υποκατάστατων προιόντων" κατά Porter...)
- Ύπαρξη μοναδικού διαχειριστή για το δίκτυο (γιατί αφου στο στήνανε μάλλον το διαχειρίζονται κιόλας)

Αντίθετα εμείς έχουμε 
- Ευκολη πρόσβαση σε DSL (εναλλατική λύση)
- Μεγαλη και πολύ δραστήρια κοινότητα (υποκατάστατο προιόν)
- Καμία δυνατότητα (και πιθανότητα...) κεντρικής διαχείρισης (administration, control, audit, monitor...)

@rg!

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> Άσχετο τώρα με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα αλλά πολύ πιο σημαντικό που θα πέπει να το έχουμε πρώτο στο μυαλό μας πριν αρχίσουμε να μιζεριαζόμαστε με την πρώτη ευκαρία είναι το θέμα της *επιβίωσης* μας:
> Νομίζω από αυτά που βλέπω γύρω μου είναι ότι τα πράγματα θα αλλάξουν με εμάς ή χωρίς εμάς, έτσι και αλλιώς, και ότι από αυτή την πορεία είναι πιθανότατο (να μην πω σχεδόν σίγουρο) να υπάρξει πρόβλημα επιβίωσης του δικτύου του ΑΜΔΑ. (το σύλλογος versus δίκτυο και οι άλλες σάχλες μας μάραναν). 
> 
> Στο χρηματιστήριο της αγοράς έχει καλλιεργηθεί μία τεράστια (δυσανάλογα μεγάλη με την πραγματικότητα) προσδοκία για τα ασύρματα δίκτυα. Από πολύ μικρούς ως πολύ μεγάλους υπάρχει προσδοκία ότι εκεί μπορούν να βγάλουν χρήματα ή από εγκαταστάσεις ή από πωλήσεις εξοπλισμού ή υπηρεσιών. Σε αυτή την προσπάθεια το wifi μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν η πρώτη μπουκιά ενώ το κυρίως μενού είναι το wimax και οι οπτικές των δήμων. Σε αυτό το δρόμο το awmn βοηθάει ρίχνωντας νερό στο μύλο κάνοντας γνωστές τις σχετικές ασύρματες τεχνολογίες. Αυτό εξηγεί εν μέρει και τη συμπάθεια και την ανοχή που μας δείχνουν.
> Μπορεί να δούμε υπηρεσίες να ρέουν από παντού είτε σε κλειστές ομάδες χρηστών είτε επί πληρωμή..ακόμα και σε ism ζώνες (στην ανακοίνωση της η εε λέει ότι ανοίγει τα 5ghz για να διευκολύνει την πρόσβαση στο ινετ). Μπορεί επί της ουσίας να μην υπάρξει τίποτα για τον τελικό καταναλωτή και τα περισσότερα να γίνουν για το θεαθήναι και για άλλους λόγους αλλά αυτό δεν θα έχει σημασία.
> 
> Θα ξανακάνουμε λοιπόν τις ενδιαφέρουσες συζητήσεις μας (από το *ιντερνετ* γιατί αλλιώς δεν θα είναι εφικτό) όταν σε κάθε δήμο υπάρχουν από 60AP, όταν υπάρχουν ιδιωτικά δίκτυα των 400 κόμβων το καθένα, όταν το wimax δεν είναι αρκετό στους 3.5 και θα πάει στους 5, όταν...όταν...
> ...


Λέω ότι αν υλοποιηθούν οι προσδοκίες και τα σχέδια που ήδη υπάρχουν (στα δίκτυα αυτά θα περνάει και (ή κυρίως) internet), το wifi θα χρησιμοποιηθεί και μάλιστα τόσο εκτεταμένα, που θα δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα στην επιβίωση μας.
Είτε διότι η ρύπανση του ραδιοφάσματος θα αυξηθεί σε τέτοιο βαθμό που ο φυσικός πόρος δεν θα είναι αξιοποιήσιμος, είτε διότι θα ενοχλούμε κάποιους που θα έχουν διαφορετικά συμφέροντα από την ραδιοερασιτεχνική ενασχόληση. Στην πορεία αυτή, μπορεί να μας χρησιμοποιήσουν, μπορεί να μας πατήσουν ή και τα δύο μαζί.

Υπό αυτό το πρίσμα αν περνάμε εμείς inet ή όχι είναι ελάχιστης σημασίας ... διότι δεν αλλάζει τη ροή των πραγμάτων. 
Υπάρχει μόνο η έμεση σχέση ότι αν πάρουμε αυτή την απόφαση γινόμαστε δυνατότεροι και άρα έχουμε ένα λιθαράκι ακόμα στο θέμα της επιβίωσης μας.

Ανεξάρτητα του τι θα κάνουν οι άλλοι...Και για τους λόγους που ανέφερα..συλλογή από αυτά που έχουν πει τα μέλη... και τους χαρακτήρισες βλακείες, που όμως είναι η ουσία γιατί αναφέρονται σε πραγματικές *υπηρεσίες* που όλοι επιθυμούμε και κάνουν το δίκτυο (το δίκτυο είναι το δίκτυο και οι υπηρεσίες του) και την κοινότητα μας ισχυρότερη.

Αυτός είναι ο σκοπός του δικτύου, σωματείου .. ότι θέλετε διαλέξτε ... το *δυνάμωμα* όσο είναι εφικτό με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο, ώστε να εξασφαλίσει περισσότερες πιθανότητας βιωσιμότητας. 

Δώσαμε τόσο χρόνο και κόπο και χρήματα και φτιάξαμε πύργους και ιστορίες για να καμαρώνουμε τουλάχιστον την επόμενη δεκαετία και όχι για ένα-δύο χρόνια (τόσο καιρό μας δίνουν) .

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αυτός είναι ο σκοπός του δικτύου, σωματείου .. ότι θέλετε διαλέξτε ... το δυνάμωμα όσο είναι εφικτό με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο, ώστε να εξασφαλίσει περισσότερες πιθανότητας βιωσιμότητας.



Κοίτα να δεις τι μαθαίνει κανείς σήμερα..

Κι εγώ νόμιζα πως ο σκοπός του είχε να κανει με τα ασύρματα δίκτυα..

Ωστε σκοπός του δικτύου είναι το δυνάμωμα.. Μιά χαρά!




> το wifi θα χρησιμοποιηθεί και μάλιστα τόσο εκτεταμένα, που θα δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα στην επιβίωση μας.





> Right said Fred... WISPs
> a) Για πόσο θα μπορείς να είσαι φτηνότερος απο DSL...?
> b) Χαμηλή αξιοπιστία --> χαμηλή ποιότητα υπηρεσίας --> χαμηλή ικανοποίηση πελάτη --> no tomorrow...
> 
> Trust me... U R in my turf...



Αποφασίστε τελικά... Τι από τα 2 θα συμβεί;

----------


## papashark

> Ανεξάρτητα του τι θα κάνουν οι άλλοι...Και για τους λόγους που ανέφερα..συλλογή από αυτά που έχουν πει τα μέλη... και τους χαρακτήρισες βλακείες, που όμως είναι η ουσία γιατί αναφέρονται σε πραγματικές *υπηρεσίες* που όλοι επιθυμούμε και κάνουν το δίκτυο (το δίκτυο είναι το δίκτυο και οι υπηρεσίες του) και την κοινότητα μας ισχυρότερη.
> 
> Αυτός είναι ο σκοπός του δικτύου, σωματείου .. ότι θέλετε διαλέξτε ... το *δυνάμωμα* όσο είναι εφικτό με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο, ώστε να εξασφαλίσει περισσότερες πιθανότητας βιωσιμότητας.



Σκοπός και λόγος προσφοράς μπορεί να είναι ενδυνάμωση του δικτύου/σωματείου όπως πιστεύεις, όχι οι υπηρεσίες που έλεγες. Εάν δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις την διαφορά μεταξύ σκοπού, στόχου, αιτίας, μέσου, τρόπου, πολιτικής και τακτικής, τότε πήγαινε να πιείς έναν καφέ στον @rgi να σου κάνει σεμινάριο.


Η απάντηση μου στην ουσία των όσων αναφέρεις, είναι ότι ακόμα και αν έχουμε 20Mbit me 5€ τον μήνα, το awmn θα επιζήσει. Όχι μόνο όπως είναι τα περισσότερα στο εξωτερικό, δηλαδή κοινότητες hot spots, αλλά όπως είναι και σήμερα. Γιατί όσο κάποιοι από εμάς είναι ερασιτέχνες και χομπίστες, τόσο θα χαλάμε λεφτά και χρόνο γι' αυτό, και ας έχουμε μικρότερες ταχύτητες από το ιντερνετ, και ας μας κοστίζει πολύ παραπάνω.

Δες τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες, έχουν τον ανταγωνισμό των κινητών, και όμως εξακολουθούν και υπάρχουν. Τρώνε ατελείωτες ώρες για να στήσουν τις κεραίες τους και τα μηχανήματα τους. Ξοδεύουν πολύ περισσότερα λεφτά από εμάς, πομποδέκτες που κάνουν και 2 και 3 χιλιάδες ευρώ. Χρήματα που δεν πρόκειτε να αποσβέσουν ποτέ από τα κινητά τους.

Όμως εξακολουθούν και υπάρχουν, και είναι περήφανοι γι' αυτό ακόμα και σήμερα. Και εγώ ελπίζω να "κλέψω" λίγη από την δίκαια κερδισμένη περηφάνια, όταν αύριο θα έχω και εγώ 20Mbit dsl σπίτι τσάμπα με το πακέτο ψηφιακών καναλιών στην τηλεορασή μου, αλλά θα λέω ότι κάνω χόμπυ με wireless δίκτυα και είμαι εραστής της τέχνης...

----------


## sotiris

Νικήτα, επειδή τα ποστ είναι παρα πολλά και ίσως δεν το πρόσεξα, είπες κάποια στιγμή ότι στείλατε ένα ακόμη email στην ΕΕΤΤ, θα μπορούσαμε να το διαβάσουμε;




> και όχι για ένα-δύο χρόνια *(τόσο καιρό μας δίνουν)* .


θα μπορούσες να δώσεις περισσότερα στοιχεία για αυτό;

----------


## dti

> και όχι για ένα-δύο χρόνια *(τόσο καιρό μας δίνουν)* .
> 
> 
> θα μπορούσες να δώσεις περισσότερα στοιχεία για αυτό;


Προφανώς αυτό έχει να κάνει με την αναμενόμενη έλευση του WiMax τα επόμενα 1-2 χρόνια και τη διάθεση υπηρεσιών μέσω της συγκεκριμένης τεχνολογίας. 
Όσοι είναι στην αγορά το περιμένουν πώς και πώς ώστε να ξεφύγουν παντελώς από τον κάθε πΟΤΕ και να δώσουν με εύκολο τρόπο ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση παντού...

----------


## Acinonyx

> Πες μας και την άπάντηση σου στην ρητορική ερώτηση...
> 
> Κατ' εμέ απλοί λόγοι
> - Έλλειψη πρόσβασης DSL
> - Έλλειψη οργανωμένης κοινότητας (άρα και πιθανών "υποκατάστατων προιόντων" κατά Porter...)
> - Ύπαρξη μοναδικού διαχειριστή για το δίκτυο (γιατί αφου στο στήνανε μάλλον το διαχειρίζονται κιόλας)
> 
> Αντίθετα εμείς έχουμε 
> - Ευκολη πρόσβαση σε DSL (εναλλατική λύση)
> ...


Στην Ναυπακτο υπάρχει DSL και στη Θεσσαλονίκη..

Η υπαρξη μοναδικού διαχειριστή δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω που κολλάει στην διαφορά Αθήνας-Επαρχίας. Κι εδώ θα μπορούσαν να στήσουν ένα δίκτυο. Δε το κάνουν όμως; Δε το κάνουν γιατί δεν θα έχουν κόσμο.

Εκεί που θέλω να καταλήξω είναι ότι το internet δεν θα μας προσφέρει τίποτα. Είτε περάσει είτε όχι ο κόσμος θα προτιμάει το AWMN γιατί είναι ΔΩΡΕΑΝ. Εχει αποδειχθεί. Ο Έλληνας είναι έτσι..

Αντιθέτως αν περάσει θα χάσουμε το πλεονέκτημα του χαρακτηρισμού του δικτύου μας ως ερασιτεχνικό και θα δώσουμε το δικαίωμα και σε άλλους να κάνουν το ίδιο αφού δεν θα υπάρχει διαφορά για το χρήστη.

Στην τελική θα έχει να διαλέξει ανάμεσα σε ένα AWMN με συνδρομή 70+συνδεση ευρώ το χρόνο με μη-εγγυημένο bandwidth και σε ένα WISP με 15 ευρώ το μήνα με (σχετικά) εγγυημένο.

Πάντως το ξαναλέω είναι άσκοπο να το συζητάμε γιατί το έχετε ήδη πάρει απόφαση.. Απλά θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε να δούμε τα αποτελέσματα του νέου πειράματος με τα κακόμοιρα τα ποντικάκια.

----------


## jabarlee

το έγραψα και αλλού:

Δωρεάν Internet από το σύλλογο για όλους τους χρήστες

1. Δεν κινδυνεύουμε να έχουμε μέλη που γραφτήκανε μόνο για το Inet
2. Είμαστε ηθικά (σύμφωνα με τα δικά μου σταθμά) μια χαρά, αφού δεν οικειοποιείται ένα υποσύνολο χρηστών μια πολύ χρήσιμη και επιθυμητή υπηρεσία, ακόμα και αν δεσμεύει ένα σημαντικό τμήμα του bandwidth του awmn


Άντε, για να είμαστε και λίγο πιο δίκαιοι, να δωθεί μια μικρή προτεραιότητα bwidth στα μέλη, για να μη γκρινιάζει κανένας

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> και όχι για ένα-δύο χρόνια *(τόσο καιρό μας δίνουν)* .
> 
> 
> ...


Αν είναι το WiMAX τότε σωθήκαμε γιατί δεν προκειται να χρησιμηποιήσει ISM band.

----------


## dti

> το έγραψα και αλλού:
> 
> Δωρεάν Internet από το σύλλογο για όλους τους χρήστες


Μα αυτό δεν γίνεται λίγο πολύ μέσω του awmn proxy mesh?
Κι αν θες μπορεί να γίνεται και στο μέλλον μέσω ενός άλλου proxy από το "συλλογικό" inet.

----------


## Acinonyx

> το έγραψα και αλλού:
> 
> Δωρεάν Internet από το σύλλογο για όλους τους χρήστες
> 
> 1. Δεν κινδυνεύουμε να έχουμε μέλη που γραφτήκανε μόνο για το Inet
> 2. Είμαστε ηθικά (σύμφωνα με τα δικά μου σταθμά) μια χαρά, αφού δεν οικειοποιείται ένα υποσύνολο χρηστών μια πολύ χρήσιμη και επιθυμητή υπηρεσία, ακόμα και αν δεσμεύει ένα σημαντικό τμήμα του bandwidth του awmn
> 
> 
> Άντε, για να είμαστε και λίγο πιο δίκαιοι, να δωθεί μια μικρή προτεραιότητα bwidth στα μέλη, για να μη γκρινιάζει κανένας


Όπως γίνεται τώρα δηλαδή.

Να μπει η συνδεση του ΣΑΜΔΑ στο proxy mesh.  ::

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> ...


Το τελικό προϊόν όμως θα είναι πιθανότατα κάτι ανάμικτο από wi-fi & wimax (με ολίγον από οπτικές ίνες) για το backhaul.
Κι επειδή θα είναι πολλοί αυτοί που θα διεκδικήσουν άδεια για wimax μην είσαι τόσο σίγουρος οτι δεν θα υπάρξουν συσκευές που δεν θα παίζουν κάτω από τα 5.8 GHz...

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jabarlee
> 
> το έγραψα και αλλού:
> 
> Δωρεάν Internet από το σύλλογο για όλους τους χρήστες
> 
> 1. Δεν κινδυνεύουμε να έχουμε μέλη που γραφτήκανε μόνο για το Inet
> 2. Είμαστε ηθικά (σύμφωνα με τα δικά μου σταθμά) μια χαρά, αφού δεν οικειοποιείται ένα υποσύνολο χρηστών μια πολύ χρήσιμη και επιθυμητή υπηρεσία, ακόμα και αν δεσμεύει ένα σημαντικό τμήμα του bandwidth του awmn
> 
> ...





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jabarlee
> 
> το έγραψα και αλλού:
> 
> Δωρεάν Internet από το σύλλογο για όλους τους χρήστες
> 
> 
> Μα αυτό δεν γίνεται λίγο πολύ μέσω του awmn proxy mesh?
> Κι αν θες μπορεί να γίνεται και στο μέλλον μέσω ενός άλλου proxy από το "συλλογικό" inet.


Επομένως, γιατί αυτός ο πανικός και ο πόλεμος;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

> Κι αν θες μπορεί να γίνεται και στο μέλλον μέσω ενός άλλου proxy από το "συλλογικό" inet.


Ή ακόμη καλύτερα να ενωθούν οι δύο proxy σε ένα νέο,μεγαλύτερο, δεν είχε αντιδράσει κανείς σε αυτήν την ιδέα νομίζω.

Να προσφέρει δηλαδή το σωματείο στην πολύ καλή αυτή ιδέα για να γίνει ακόμη καλύτερη.

----------


## jabarlee

Δε μπορώ να ξέρω αν θα είναι μέσω proxy ή όχι, αλλά ναι, η βασική ιδέα είναι αυτή.

Τώρα αν υπάρχουνε σχέδια για static ips κ.τ.λ. τα θεωρώ μάλλον ανέφικτα (λόγω κόστους, ακόμα και μόνο για μέλη του συλλόγου), αλλά δε μου πέφτει και πολύ λόγος, δεν είμαι τεχνικός.

Ακόμα και έτσι όμως, λύσεις υπάρχουνε. Όταν έρθει η ώρα θα συζητηθεί και αυτό

----------


## Cha0s

Αρχές Ιανουαρίου 2004 που γράφτηκα στο φόρουμ και άρχισα να ψάχνομαι συνναντήθηκα με ένα παλικάρι που συνδεόταν στον Painter.

Μαζί του ήταν και ο ξάδερφος του Νικήτα (συνονόματος  :: ).

Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά που μου είχαν πει, 'Αυτοί (αναφερόμενοι στους 'μεγάλους' ηλικιακά) δεν τους νοιάζει να κατεβάζουν να κάνουν να δείχνουν. Τρώνε ώρες στις ταράτσες για να δουν μόνο να παίρνουν ping reply.'

Λυπάμαι αυτό που θάυμαζα, στα άγνωστα (για μένα) μεν αλλά σημαντικά δε, άτομα δεν ισχύει.

Ειπώθηκαν διάφορα και μέσα από 13 σελίδες μπλα μπλα θα μπορούσα να μπω στο τριπάκι να λέω γιατί πρέπει ή δεν πρέπει να μοιραστεί internet και παράλληλα να με κατατάξουν κλασσικά οι γνωστοί άγνωστοι στα στρατόπεδα (συλλογικοι/αντισυλλογικοί).


Λυπάμαι. Καμία ιδεολογία κύριοι.

----------


## MAuVE

> τουλάχιστον την επόμενη δεκαετία και όχι για ένα-δύο χρόνια (τόσο καιρό μας δίνουν) .


Το πιστοποιητικό θανάτου του ασύρματου δικτύου έχει ήδη υπογραφεί από τη στιγμή που τα μέλη του δικτύου ακολούθησαν τον δρόμο των πειρατών των μεσαίων, των FM και των CBers.

Αυτό που μένει να δούμε είναι ο χρόνος διεκπεραίωσής του.

Οπως και στις προηγηθείσες περιπτώσεις αυτό που τελικά θα μείνει είναι κάποια callsigns και κάποιοι που θα βγάλουν λεφτά, στην πλειοψηφία χωρίς καν να έχουν συμμετάσχει.

----------


## Acinonyx

Επί της αρχής δεν διαφωνούμε. Κανείς δεν πολεμάει το internet στο AWMN. 

Και εδώ στον κόμβο μου μοιράζεται η ταπεινή μου adsl στους clients (αν και ακόμη δεν έχω βρει χρόνο να την βάλω στο proxy mesh).

Ο πόλεμος είναι συγκεκριμένα σε 2 σημεία:

1ον) Να μην αρχίσει να συνδεεται ο κόσμος με σκοπό αποκλειστικά το internet
2ον) Να μην δώσουμε δικαίωμα να μοιράστει internet εμπορικά πάνω από τις πλάτες μας

Το πρώτο μπορούμε να το εξασφαλίσουμε αν δεν αναφέρουμε το internet σαν πρωτευουσα υπηρεσία.

Το δευτερο το εξαφαλίζουμε με 2 πιθανούς τρόπους:
α) να μη δεχθούμεί να περνάει τελείως μαζικό internet
β) να μη δεχθούμε να περνάει μαζικό internet που δεν είναι προσβάσιμο ελευθερα από όλους δωρεάν

----------


## MAuVE

> β) να μη δεχθούμε να περνάει μαζικό internet που δεν είναι προσβάσιμο ελευθερα από όλους δωρεάν


Πονηρή τρικλοποδιά Βασίλη,

Και ποιός θα το πληρώνει ; 
- Ας πούμε, το Σωματείο μέσα από τις εισφορές των μελών του.
Αφού εμείς δεν είμαστε μέλη, γιατί να παίρνουμε κάτι που έχουν πληρώσει άλλοι ;
Τόσο λιμάρια είμαστε ;
- Ας πούμε, γιατί προσφέρουμε διέλευση 
Και αν έρθει ο επιχειρηματίας που σου είχε κάνει την πρόταση και μας πεί γιατί δεν κάνατε το ίδιο και μ' εμένα όταν σας είχα κάνει την πρόταση, τι θα του πούμε ;
Οτι εσύ εκπροσωπείς το κεφάλαιο ενώ εκείνοι είναι μία κολεκτίβα εργατών της κοινωνίας της πληροφορίας.

Σαν λίγο παρωχημένη ρητορική μου ακούγεται

Η πουλάς διέλευση ή όχι. Το πόσο και σε ποιόν δεν έχει καμία σημασία.

Και μη νομιστεί ότι είμαι κατά του να πουλάει κάποιος διέλευση.

Είμαι κατά της υποκρισίας που μόνο σκοπό έχει την εξειδανίκευση μιάς παράνομης συμπεριφοράς. 

Σαν τον γιατρό του δημόσιου νοσοκομείου που παίρνει το φακελλάκι για να μην "προσβάλει" το αίσθημα "ευγνωμοσύνης" του ασθενή του που του το "προσφέρει".

----------


## DiGi

Η HOL δίνει με 22 euro / μήνα 512 και 19 euro 384 adsl με router κομπλε.
Για αν μπει στο awmn θέλει ~200 euro εξοπλισμό + 70 συνδρομή.

Γιατί λοιπόν που με τα ίδια χρήματα πέρνει 512 να έρχει στο κουτσουρεμένο internet που θα δίνει ο σύλλογος? Απατο θα πάει.

----------


## Cha0s

Ας τα βάλουμε κάτω να δούμε αν τα προβλήματα που δημιουργούνται με το internet είναι περισσότερα ή λιγότερα από αυτά που θα κερδίσουμε να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε.


Α ξέχασα... είμαστε νήπια..δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι τέτοιο δεν ξέρουμε να μετράμε και να γράφουμε  ::  


Α ξέχασα v2.




> Παύση παρακολούθησης αυτής της Θ.Ενότητας

----------


## Acinonyx

Προς mauve:

Το internet για το proxy mesh ποιός το πληρώνει τώρα;

Πάντως δεν προσφέρεται ως αντάλλαγμα για την διελευση και ο κόσμος το χρησιμοποιεί...

Για πες μου...

----------


## MAuVE

> Προς mauve:
> 
> Το internet για το proxy mesh ποιός το πληρώνει τώρα;
> 
> Πάντως δεν προσφέρεται ως αντάλλαγμα για την διελευση και ο κόσμος το χρησιμοποιεί...
> 
> Για πες μου...


Απ' όσο γνωρίζω προσφέρεται δωρεάν από το περίσσευμα των εχόντων adsl.

Αν αύριο άλλαζαν όλοι οι πάροχοι τιμολογιακή πολιτική και εφαρμόζαν υποχρεωτικά ογκοχρέωση, δεν θα έμενε ούτε ένας proxy σε λειτουργία.

Αμφιβάλεις ;

----------


## Acinonyx

Δεν καταλαβαίνω...

Κι αν αυριο οι τιμές στις DSL γινοντουσαν 10πλάσιες πάλι το ίδιο αποτελεσμα θα είχαμε. Που κολλάει αυτο;

Αυτή τη στιγμή βάζουμε από την τσέπη μας λεφτά και προσφέρουμε τις γραμμές μας σε όλους (έστω και το περισσευμα) γιατί γουστάρουμε να εξυπηρετούνται όσοι δεν εχουν συνδεση στο internet.

Ούτε για τη δύναμη το κάνουμε, ούτε για κέρδος, ούτε ως αντάλλαγμα για την διελευση.

----------


## MAuVE

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω...
> 
> Κι αν αυριο οι τιμές στις DSL γινοντουσαν 10πλάσιες πάλι το ίδιο αποτελεσμα θα είχαμε. Που κολλάει αυτο;


Λάθος 

Με δεκαπλάσιες τιμές στις DSL θα είχαμε αύξηση των κλειστών ομάδων που αγοράζουν μία σύνδεση ρεφενέ.

Σκέψου που κολλάει τώρα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Γκουχ γκουχ..

Οι DSL στην Ελλάδα είναι 10πλάσιες σε τιμή από άλλες χώρες. Αν ήταν ακόμη πιό ακριβες απλά δεν θα έβαζε κανείς internet..

----------


## dti

> Η HOL δίνει με 22 euro / μήνα 512 και 19 euro 384 adsl με router κομπλε.
> Για αν μπει στο awmn θέλει ~200 euro εξοπλισμό + 70 συνδρομή.
> 
> Γιατί λοιπόν που με τα ίδια χρήματα πέρνει 512 να έρχει στο κουτσουρεμένο internet που θα δίνει ο σύλλογος? Απατο θα πάει.


Θεωρητικά έτσι όπως τα λες είναι, αλλά...

α) τ' αποτελέσματα στη ψηφοφορία του mojiro άλλα λένε μέχρι στιγμής:




> α2) Ειμαι μελος, δεν μου ειναι αναγκαιο, αλλα θα το χρησιμοποιησω αμα υπαρξει 21% [ 12 ]
> *β1) Δεν ειμαι μελος, και θα γινω για το Ιντερνετ 26% [ 15 ]*
> β1) Δεν ειμαι μελος, και δεν ειναι κινητρο για να γραφτω 21% [ 12 ]
> γ1) Δε θελω το Internet μεσω του Συλλογου 22% [ 13 ]
> γ2) Μου ειναι αδιαφορο το Internet μεσω του Συλλογου 8% [ 5 ]


β) Δεν υπολογίζεις οτι δεν υπάρχει παντού διαθεσιμότητα adsl (και ούτε πρόκειται να υπάρξει την επόμενη πενταετία με τους ρυθμούς που πάμε...)
γ) Τα dslams του πΟΤΕ είναι πιτταρισμένα παντελώς (σίγουρα στις 384, σιγά - σιγά κάτι παρόμοιο θα γίνει και στις 512...)
δ) Full LLU by Vivodi δεν παίζει στις περισσότερες περιοχές...
ε) Για σύνδεση adsl σε dslam του πΟΤΕ πρέπει να έχει κάποιος και σταθερό τηλέφωνο (δηλαδή να πληρώνει και πάγιο)... Παλιότερα μου είχαν στείλει τουλάχιστον 3-4 φοιτητές email ζητώντας μου πληροφορίες πώς θα είχαν internet μέσω του awmn γιατί δεν διέθεταν σταθερό τηλέφωνο και το GPRS είχε ήδη γίνει πανάκριβο... 
στ) Υπάρχουν πολλοί από μας που διαθέτουν adsl αλλά όταν δεν είναι στο σπίτι τους και βρίσκονται είτε στο δρόμο, είτε στο εξοχικό τους είτε σε κάποιο φίλο τους συνδεδεμένο στο awmn θα θέλαμε πάρα πολύ να έχουμε πρόσβαση στο inet, είτε μέσω του συλλόγου είτε μέσω κάποιου proxy.

Μπορώ να σου βρω και άλλους πολλούς λόγους, αλλά είναι κρίμα ν' ασχολούμαστε τόσο πολύ μ' αυτά που κατ' άλλους είναι αυτονόητα...

----------


## jonromero

Πιστεύω ότι η λύση στο θέμα είναι απλή, αρκεί να το δούμε αναλογικά με το
GNU/Linux.

Αρχικά λοιπόν όλοι ήταν χαρούμενοι (όπου όλοι = χρήστες με καμία σχέση με τεχνολογία κτλ κτλ) γιατί θα έχουν ένα ΔΩΡΕΑΝ (φτηνό στην περίπτωση του AWMN) σύστημα. Και είναι και μαγκιά να έχεις κάτι διαφορετικό (στην μούρη του ΟΤΕ!). Όλοι φωνάζαμε (και ακόμα) ότι δεν είναι ΔΩΡΕΑΝ, είναι ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟ (και μερικές φορές αυτά τα δύο τυχαίνουν και είναι μαζί).
Και σιγά-σιγά άρχισαν οι Winfansboys να αλλάζουν γιατί δεν ήταν φιλικό (AWMN is not plug&play). Φυσικά αρκετοί γούσταραν και συνέχισαν με αυτό (όπως κόσμος θα μπει στο AWMN για το Internet, θα φάει την πίκρα με την αστάθεια αλλά θα μείνουν αυτοί που γουστάρουν τη φάση).

Και έτσι η κοινότητα μεγάλωσε!

Εμφανίστηκαν λοιπόν αργότερα, οι μεγάλες κακές εταρίες οι οποίες έβαλαν χρέωση (έφτιαξαν διανομές - SuSE) σε αυτό το θαυμάσιο πράγμα! 
Άρα αν ήθελες δωρεάν, είσαι μόνος σου με την community αν πας με τους μεγάλους έχεις το support. (η αναλογία θυμίζει πολύ awmn)
Κατά ένα περίεργο τρόπο όμως, έκαναν καλό σε αυτό, γιατί βοήθησαν στην σταθερότητα, στην ανάπτυξη και στον να το κάνουν πιο γνωστό. Και τώρα όλοι είναι καλά! Αν δεν είχε αποδεχτεί την κατάσταση το GNU/Linux τότε ίσως να είχε πολλααααά άλλα προβλήματα (ή είσαι ευέλικτος ή χάνεσαι).

Δεν ξέρω αν πέτυχα τον συσχετισμό (τουλάχιστον το feeling) αλλά πιστεύω ότι δεν θα κάνουν κακό αν μπουν εταιρίες στο game. Αν πρέπει να μπουν ΤΩΡΑ είναι άλλο θέμα...

- Ας κοιτάξουμε όλοι για την νομιμότητα των links
- Είμαστε μια χαρά με τους proxy τώρα. Αξίζει τόση φασαρία για λίγο bw για Web?

Ας λύσουμε αυτά και μετά βλέπουμε  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Πιστεύω ότι η λύση στο θέμα είναι απλή, αρκεί να το δούμε αναλογικά με το
> GNU/Linux.
> 
> Αρχικά λοιπόν όλοι ήταν χαρούμενοι (όπου όλοι = χρήστες με καμία σχέση με τεχνολογία κτλ κτλ) γιατί θα έχουν ένα ΔΩΡΕΑΝ (φτηνό στην περίπτωση του AWMN) σύστημα. Και είναι και μαγκιά να έχεις κάτι διαφορετικό (στην μούρη του ΟΤΕ!). Όλοι φωνάζαμε (και ακόμα) ότι δεν είναι ΔΩΡΕΑΝ, είναι ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟ (και μερικές φορές αυτά τα δύο τυχαίνουν και είναι μαζί).
> Και σιγά-σιγά άρχισαν οι Winfansboys να αλλάζουν γιατί δεν ήταν φιλικό (AWMN is not plug&play). Φυσικά αρκετοί γούσταραν και συνέχισαν με αυτό (όπως κόσμος θα μπει στο AWMN για το Internet, θα φάει την πίκρα με την αστάθεια αλλά θα μείνουν αυτοί που γουστάρουν τη φάση).
> 
> Και έτσι η κοινότητα μεγάλωσε!
> 
> Εμφανίστηκαν λοιπόν αργότερα, οι μεγάλες κακές εταρίες οι οποίες έβαλαν χρέωση (έφτιαξαν διανομές - SuSE) σε αυτό το θαυμάσιο πράγμα! 
> ...


Για να καταλάβεις, σε αντιστοιχία με την παρομοίωση, σου τα παιδιά από το ΣΑΜΔΑ μας λένε να γίνουμε εμείς η μεγάλη εταιρία που θα φτιάξει την διανομή SuSE.

Εγώ προτιμώ GNU/linux και τη δύναμη της κοινότητας..

----------


## jonromero

Απλά είπα ότι αργά η γρήγορα κάποια εταιρία θα μπει (ώστε να είμαστε προετοιμασμένοι για αυτό). Απλά αυτό δεν αλλάζει τον χαρακτήρα μας.
Και φυσικά ΔΕΝ υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος να την (προ)καλέσουμε εμείς. Αφού
υπάρχουν σοβαρότερα θέματα από 5kb Web.
Νομίζω ότι κάτι τέτοιο (αυτή τη χρονική στιγμή) δεν θα κάνει κακό, αλλά ίσως να μην κάνει και καλό  :: 

PS : Communites ruleeeee

----------


## ysam

Μία χαρά λοιπόν.. θα μπει ένας proxy για να βοηθήσει το proxy mesh και τα μέλη θα πέρνουν internet IPs. Εμένα μία χαρά θα μου ακουγόταν. 

Όποιος με ρώτησε (sorry δεν θυμάμαι ποιός είναι πολλά τα posts από τότε) θα του πω πολύ απλά να ψάξει μόνος του να βρει ποιός πέρνει τώρα Internet, αν το πληρώνει, σε ποιόν και πόσο. 

Get it? 
Got it!
Good!

Τα 3G

----------


## DiGi

> β) Δεν υπολογίζεις οτι δεν υπάρχει παντού διαθεσιμότητα adsl (και ούτε πρόκειται να υπάρξει την επόμενη πενταετία με τους ρυθμούς που πάμε...)


Όπου φτάνει το awmn υπάρχει διαθέσιμη adsl



> γ) Τα dslams του πΟΤΕ είναι πιτταρισμένα παντελώς (σίγουρα στις 384, σιγά - σιγά κάτι παρόμοιο θα γίνει και στις 512...)


Μια χαρά είναι και κατεβάζουν full



> δ) Full LLU by Vivodi δεν παίζει στις περισσότερες περιοχές...


Ποιος μίλησε για vivodi ?




> ε) Για σύνδεση adsl σε dslam του πΟΤΕ πρέπει να έχει κάποιος και σταθερό τηλέφωνο (δηλαδή να πληρώνει και πάγιο)... Παλιότερα μου είχαν στείλει τουλάχιστον 3-4 φοιτητές email ζητώντας μου πληροφορίες πώς θα είχαν internet μέσω του awmn γιατί δεν διέθεταν σταθερό τηλέφωνο και το GPRS είχε ήδη γίνει πανάκριβο...


3-4 ? Άμα ήταν 300-400 οκ κάτι θα γινόταν, άσε που θα βάλουν μια από τις 600.000



> στ) Υπάρχουν πολλοί από μας που διαθέτουν adsl αλλά όταν δεν είναι στο σπίτι τους και βρίσκονται είτε στο δρόμο, είτε στο εξοχικό τους είτε σε κάποιο φίλο τους συνδεδεμένο στο awmn θα θέλαμε πάρα πολύ να έχουμε πρόσβαση στο inet, είτε μέσω του συλλόγου είτε μέσω κάποιου proxy.


Δλδ όλοι αυτοί ειναι και 3 άτομα




> Μπορώ να σου βρω και άλλους πολλούς λόγους, αλλά είναι κρίμα ν' ασχολούμαστε τόσο πολύ μ' αυτά που κατ' άλλους είναι αυτονόητα...


Ναι άμα είναι σαν τους παραπάνω δεν θέλω.
Ακριβώς κρίμα ν' ασχολούμαστε τόσο πολύ αφού το proxy mesh αρκεί.

----------


## machine22

> Μία χαρά λοιπόν.. θα μπει ένας proxy για να βοηθήσει το proxy mesh και τα μέλη θα πέρνουν internet IPs. Εμένα μία χαρά θα μου ακουγόταν.


Μαζί σου. Μια χαρά μου ακούγεται. Σε 3 γραμμές το καλύτερο post από τις 15 σελίδες. Internet διαθέσιμο σε όλους (επίσημα) και με IP για τα μέλη του συλλόγου.

----------


## nkladakis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> Μία χαρά λοιπόν.. θα μπει ένας proxy για να βοηθήσει το proxy mesh και τα μέλη θα πέρνουν internet IPs. Εμένα μία χαρά θα μου ακουγόταν.
> 
> 
> Μαζί σου. Μια χαρά μου ακούγεται. Σε 3 γραμμές το καλύτερο post από τις 15 σελίδες. Internet διαθέσιμο σε όλους (επίσημα) και με IP για τα μέλη του συλλόγου.


Μου αρέσει η πρόταση του ysam.

ysam+++

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> β) Δεν υπολογίζεις οτι δεν υπάρχει παντού διαθεσιμότητα adsl (και ούτε πρόκειται να υπάρξει την επόμενη πενταετία με τους ρυθμούς που πάμε...)
> 
> 
> Όπου φτάνει το awmn υπάρχει διαθέσιμη adsl...)


Σωστά... άρα όταν μας ρωτούν από δω και στο εξής αν θα έχει κάποιος internet μέσω του awmn τί θα λέμε; Ναι???  ::  
Γιατί μέχρι και στην comdex λέγαμε πως δεν είναι αυτός ο λόγος για τον οποίο πρέπει να συνδεθεί κάποιος στο δίκτυο, πως ενδεχομένως να έχει κάποιος πρόσβαση υπό όρους και προϋποθέσεις, πάντως ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΖΑΜΕ...
Θέλουμε κάτι τέτοιο; Νομίζω οτι οι περισσότεροι δεν θα συμφωνήσουν με αυτό το σκεπτικό...




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> γ) Τα dslams του πΟΤΕ είναι πιτταρισμένα παντελώς (σίγουρα στις 384, σιγά - σιγά κάτι παρόμοιο θα γίνει και στις 512...)
> 
> 
> Μια χαρά είναι και κατεβάζουν full


Καλά πού ζεις;
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20827
65 σελίδες με παράπονα, κλπ. για το μαύρο χάλι των dslams του πΟΤΕ...





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> δ) Full LLU by Vivodi δεν παίζει στις περισσότερες περιοχές...
> 
> 
> Ποιος μίλησε για vivodi ?


Υπάρχουν κάποιοι που την προτιμούν μόνο και μόνο επειδή δεν θα είναι στα dslams του πΟΤΕ...
Άσε που κάποτε κάποιοι από μας είχαν (κι έχουν ακόμη) 30% έκπτωση στο εκάστοτε τιμολόγιο πρόσβασης...  ::  




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> ]
> ε) Για σύνδεση adsl σε dslam του πΟΤΕ πρέπει να έχει κάποιος και σταθερό τηλέφωνο (δηλαδή να πληρώνει και πάγιο)... Παλιότερα μου είχαν στείλει τουλάχιστον 3-4 φοιτητές email ζητώντας μου πληροφορίες πώς θα είχαν internet μέσω του awmn γιατί δεν διέθεταν σταθερό τηλέφωνο και το GPRS είχε ήδη γίνει πανάκριβο...
> 
> 
> 3-4 ? Άμα ήταν 300-400 οκ κάτι θα γινόταν, άσε που θα βάλουν μια από τις 600.000


Χα-χα, όπως στην Εστία της ΣΕΛΕΤΕ, όπου τα παιδιά δεν είχαν το δικαίωμα να βάλουν τηλεφωνική σύνδεση κι εσύ μόλις δέχθηκες το αίτημά τους για να συνδεθούν στο ap σου και σου ζήτησαν 16 ip's (όσοι θα συνδέονταν), την επόμενη ημέρα το κατέβασες... 
Κάποια πράγματα ΔΕΝ ΞΕΧΝΙΩΝΤΑΙ... και κάποιες πρακτικές ορισμένων θα τους ακολουθούν, για να μαθαίνουν οι νεώτεροι για κάποιους παλιούς...  ::  




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> στ) Υπάρχουν πολλοί από μας που διαθέτουν adsl αλλά όταν δεν είναι στο σπίτι τους και βρίσκονται είτε στο δρόμο, είτε στο εξοχικό τους είτε σε κάποιο φίλο τους συνδεδεμένο στο awmn θα θέλαμε πάρα πολύ να έχουμε πρόσβαση στο inet, είτε μέσω του συλλόγου είτε μέσω κάποιου proxy.
> 
> 
> Δλδ όλοι αυτοί ειναι και 3 άτομα


Τρία άτομα σίγουρα δεν είναι...
Μάλλον δεν παρακολουθείς το forum και αερολογείς.
Για περισσότερα:
Σχεδιασμος Συνδεσης (Αθηνα -> Πατρα)
Σχεδιασμός Σύνδεσης (Αθήνα - Χαλκίδα)




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Μπορώ να σου βρω και άλλους πολλούς λόγους, αλλά είναι κρίμα ν' ασχολούμαστε τόσο πολύ μ' αυτά που κατ' άλλους είναι αυτονόητα...
> 
> 
> Ναι άμα είναι σαν τους παραπάνω δεν θέλω.
> Ακριβώς κρίμα ν' ασχολούμαστε τόσο πολύ αφού το proxy mesh αρκεί.


Όπως ήδη σου απέδειξα, δεν αντιμετωπίζεις το θέμα στη σωστή του διάσταση. Από κει και πέρα, τουλάχιστον μην είσαι απόλυτος...

----------


## DiGi

> ...





> ...
> Χα-χα, όπως στην Εστία της ΣΕΛΕΤΕ, όπου τα παιδιά δεν είχαν το δικαίωμα να βάλουν τηλεφωνική σύνδεση κι εσύ μόλις δέχθηκες το αίτημά τους για να συνδεθούν στο ap σου και σου ζήτησαν 16 ip's (όσοι θα συνδέονταν), την επόμενη ημέρα το κατέβασες... 
> Κάποια πράγματα ΔΕΝ ΞΕΧΝΙΩΝΤΑΙ... και κάποιες πρακτικές ορισμένων θα τους ακολουθούν, για να μαθαίνουν οι νεώτεροι για κάποιους παλιούς...


Αυτο που λες δεν το είχα σκεφτεί ... Μάλιστα πιστέυω ότι ο ίδιος σαν νέος Διας πέταξα έναν κεραυνό στην ταράτσα μου και έκαψε 3 ap και 2 ports στο switch.Θα το γράψω όμως στο conspiracy theory.




> Όπως ήδη σου απέδειξα, δεν αντιμετωπίζεις το θέμα στη σωστή του διάσταση. Από κει και πέρα, τουλάχιστον μην είσαι απόλυτος...


Το μόνο που κατάφερες να αποδείξεις είναι ότι ο τοίχος στο γραφείο αντέχει πολλές κουτουλιες.

----------


## Acinonyx

> στ) Υπάρχουν πολλοί από μας που διαθέτουν adsl αλλά όταν δεν είναι στο σπίτι τους και βρίσκονται είτε στο δρόμο, είτε στο εξοχικό τους είτε σε κάποιο φίλο τους συνδεδεμένο στο awmn θα θέλαμε πάρα πολύ να έχουμε πρόσβαση στο inet, είτε μέσω του συλλόγου είτε μέσω κάποιου proxy.





> Τρία άτομα σίγουρα δεν είναι...
> Μάλλον δεν παρακολουθείς το forum και αερολογείς.
> Για περισσότερα:
> Σχεδιασμος Συνδεσης (Αθηνα -> Πατρα)
> Σχεδιασμός Σύνδεσης (Αθήνα - Χαλκίδα)



Είναι πολύ αστείο να πιστευεις ότι τα "έργα" αυτά σχεδιάζονται για να δώσουμε internet.

Το κάνουμε για την κ@υλ@ μας, για τον πειραματισμό στα ασύρματα δίκτυα.

Δε μπορείς να το καταλάβεις αυτό πιά;

Γιατί θες πάντα να βάζεις το χεράκι σου και να χαλάς κάτι τόσο όμορφο και ίσως μοναδικό;

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Να σου φρεσκάρω λοιπόν τη μνήμη...

*Τετ Σεπ 15, 2004 5:41 pm* 

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=96934#96934




> Καλησπερα, ειμαστε ομαδα 15 φοιτητων περιπου ,κατοικουμε στη εστια της σελετε και ενδιαφερομαστε να συνδεθουμε ως client στο awmn .Bρισκομαστε πανω απο τον σταθμο της Ειρηνης ,(Ο.Α.Κ.Α) και εχουμε nodeid #2720 .Την παρασκευη 5 Σεμπτεμβριου επισκευτηκε Την εστια μας ο Δαμιανος , υστερα απο scan ανακαλυψαμε πως υπαρχει οπτικη επαφη με τους εξης κομβους: 
> 
> MAC 
> 
> 0202AAD9BC11 
> 00022D2DD830 
> 004096387369 
> 3E03D6015002 
> 02020747BC11 
> ...



Στις *Τρι Σεπ 21, 2004 11:21 pm* 

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=98933#98933




> *Logo ipermetrhs malakias pou dernei orismenous apofasisa na kanw kati pou eprepena eixa kanei kairo twra ... O komvos mou kleinei* kai tha paw na brw thn isixia mou makria apo mikrotites , diamaxes , apistefta xiliometra paparologiwn kai dithen epistimonwn pou ta 10 lepta me ena ena router kai ena gamwlinux tous kanoun guru. 
> 
> Eyxaristw orimena paidia/atoma apo edw pou aploxera prosferan thn gnwsh/parea/anidiotelia tous. *Stoun ypolipous toys eyxomai apla na sapisoun sthn distixia pou exoun epilexei.*
> 
> Tis epomenes meres kai efoson dw ti exw gia poulima tha balw thn analogh aggelia. 
> 
> Eyxaristw kai pali gia thn timi pou mou ekanan orismenoi na tous gnwrisw h na tous mathw kalitera mera apo to awmn.


Όσο για τον κεραυνό που λες, αυτό έγινε αργότερα... (θεία δίκη;  ::  )

Στις *Τετ Οκτ 13, 2004 8:10 am* 
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=104156#104156




> Bariomouna toso kairo na ta katevasw alla enas keravnos ekane kalh douleia telika kai me boithise sto na ftasoun sto isogio poio grhgora kai evkola. 
> Opote kai episima pleon to 191 node einai down. 
> 
> Ti zitas mikro mou elafi kathe brady sthn stadiou ?

----------


## DiGi

Απλα μαθήματα αριθμητικής:



> την επόμενη ημέρα το κατέβασες...


*Τετ Σεπ 15, 2004 5:41 pm* 
*Τρι Σεπ 21, 2004 11:21 pm* 
*Τετ Οκτ 13, 2004 8:10 am*

----------


## dti

> Είναι πολύ αστείο να πιστευεις ότι τα "έργα" αυτά σχεδιάζονται για να δώσουμε internet.


Τόσο εμένα όσο και αρκετούς άλλους με τους οποίους σχεδιάζω και δοκιμάζω *μήνες τώρα*, τα links πάνω από τον Ευβοϊκό, μας έχει απασχολήσει αρκετά το θέμα και της παντελούς έλλειψης adsl συνδέσεων στην ευρύτερη περιοχή (...πέρα από την Χαλκίδα), π.χ. Ωρωπό, Μαρκόπουλο, Αμάρυνθο, Ερέτρια, κλπ. κλπ.




> Το κάνουμε για την κ@υλ@ μας, για τον πειραματισμό στα ασύρματα δίκτυα.


Και πολύ καλά *θα* κάνεις...
Άλλωστε κάπως έτσι κι εμείς το δοκιμάσαμε *ήδη*...
Αλλά ...από κει και πέρα, όλοι μας νομίζω θα θέλαμε να μπορούμε να έχουμε μεταξύ των άλλων και πρόσβαση στη γραμμή adsl που ήδη πληρώνουμε και δεν τη χρησιμοποιούμε, όταν δεν είμαστε στην Αθήνα, αλλά στο εξοχικό μας...




> Δε μπορείς να το καταλάβεις αυτό πιά;
> 
> Γιατί θες πάντα να βάζεις το χεράκι σου και να χαλάς κάτι τόσο όμορφο και ίσως μοναδικό;


Γιατί θες πάντα να είσαι τόσο δογματικός, τόσο κοντόφθαλμος και τόσο εκτός πραγματικότητας;
Δεν καταλαβαίνεις οτι ένα τέτοιο, *μή επιτηρούμενο δίκτυο* από εμάς, έχει ανάγκη από την εμπλοκή και εκείνων που μένουν μόνιμα εκεί;
Τί καλύτερο κίνητρο μπορείς να τους δώσεις από το να τους προσφέρεις *μεταξύ των άλλων και αυτό που δεν έχουν ακόμη (ευρυζωνικό Internet)* λόγω της πολιτικής του πΟΤΕ;

----------


## dti

> Απλα μαθήματα αριθμητικής:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> την επόμενη ημέρα το κατέβασες... 
> ...


Ασ' το καλύτερα, γιατί δεν το σώζεις με τίποτα...

Την επόμενη ημέρα από το scan στη ΣΕΛΕΤΕ σε πήραν τηλέφωνο τα παιδιά και σου ζήτησαν να συνδεθούν στο ap σου και να τους παραχωρήσεις 16 στατικές ip's. 
Σου υπενθυμίζω οτι λίγο καιρό πιο πριν μιλάγαμε στο forum για την πρόσβαση των φοιτητών στίς Σχολές τους μέσω του awmn και ήσουν κάθετα αντίθετος στην προοπτική αυτή με τη δικαιολογία οτι θα κατέρρεε το δίκτυο...
Φυσικά μόλις άκουσες για 16 υποψήφιους leechers στο ap σου πανικοβλήθηκες τόσο που έγραψες τα παραπάνω...

Τώρα αν επιμένεις, μπορούμε να φωνάξουμε και τον mixosn να επιβεβαιώσει τα γεγονότα...  ::  

Καλά που βρέθηκε ο outliner και ο andreas και συνδέθηκαν με τα παιδιά της ΣΕΛΕΤΕ, πυκνώνοντας ακόμη περισσότερο το bb...

----------


## DiGi

> Την επόμενη ημέρα από το scan στη ΣΕΛΕΤΕ σε πήραν τηλέφωνο τα παιδιά και σου ζήτησαν να συνδεθούν στο ap σου και να τους παραχωρήσεις 16 στατικές ip's.


Λες και το μέλλον ? 

Ακόμα μήπως θα μπορούσες να μου βρείς 3000 μετοχές την ΠΑΕ ΑΕΚ που έχω χάσει από εποχής Στράτου ?

Συνέχισε να φαντασιώνεσε τα πράματα όπως θέλεις δεν σε εμποδίζω.

----------


## Acinonyx

Προφανώς ο DiGi είπε ότι θα το κατεβάσει αλλά δεν τον κατέβασε όπως φαίνεται από τις ημερομηνίες.

*Νομίζω ότι γενικα το έχεις παρατραβήξει με τους χαρακτηρισμούς και τις προσωπικές προσβολες...*

Πάρε μία γεύση:
Εκτός από την περίεργη λατρεία σου για τη διάδοση του internet φαίνεται να μην σε ενδιαφέρει καν το wifi σαν αντικείμενο.

Έχει ακουστεί πως συμμετέιχες εσύ και κάποιοι άλλοι σε αναλήψη έργων τα οποία έχουν σχέση με το wifi και έπαιρνες ποσοστά (νόμιμα). Δεν ξέρω κάτα πόσο ισχύει - αν δεν ισχύει διαψευσε το.

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν έχεις ιδέα από wifi ούτε έχεις διαθεση να μάθεις.
Ένα παράδειγμα είναι ότι δεν γνώριζες καν τι σημαίνει θόρυβος και είχες 5-6 λινκ το ένα πάνω στο άλλο όταν παίζαμε σε b και όλα σερνόντουσαν γιατί αλληλοπαρεμβάλονταν.

Παρόλαυτα γνωρίζεις τα πάντα από το τι κυκλοφορεί στην αγορά σε εξοπλισμό, κεραίες κλπ και εξυπηρετούσες τον κόσμο κάνοντας εισαγωγες μεσω ομαδικών.

Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν ξέρεις τι γίνεται ούτε στον ιδιο σου τον κόμβο και δεν τον διαχειρίζεσαι καν εσύ από ότι ξέρω.

Δεν σε έχω δει να χρησιμοποιείς ούτε το IRC, ούτε το DC, ούτε teamspeak, ούτε παίζεις κάνα CS, ούτε γενικά τις υπηρεσίες του AWMN.. (wtf?)

Δικτυάκιας δεν είσαι, με το routin δεν έχεις ιδεά..

Γενικά ο ρόλος σου στο AWMN είναι υποπτος... Τα κίνητρα σου είναι ασαφή.

----------


## papashark

> Όσο για τον κεραυνό που λες, αυτό έγινε αργότερα... (*θεία δίκη*;  )


Απίστευτη ποσότητα κακίας, χολής, εμπάθειας, κομπλεξισμού και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πρωτο γράψω...

Πρέπει να είσαι από τους ελάχιστους ανθρώπους σε αυτήν την κοινότητα που χαίρονται για την ατυχία του άλλου....


Εάν κάποιος δεν ανήκει σε αυτή την κοινότητα που πετάς με κακία σε άλλους ώρες ώρες, μάλλον αυτός είσαι εσύ με το δηλητύριο που σκορπάς γύρω σου.

Πρόσεξε μην καταπιείς το συάλο σου και δηλητιριαστείς...

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Την επόμενη ημέρα από το scan στη ΣΕΛΕΤΕ σε πήραν τηλέφωνο τα παιδιά και σου ζήτησαν να συνδεθούν στο ap σου και να τους παραχωρήσεις 16 στατικές ip's. 
> 
> 
> Λες και το μέλλον ? 
> 
> Ακόμα μήπως θα μπορούσες να μου βρείς 3000 μετοχές την ΠΑΕ ΑΕΚ που έχω χάσει από εποχής Στράτου ?


Ωχ τί μου θύμισες τώρα...
Κι εγώ ήμουν μέτοχος τότε...
Και κλαίω τα λίγα που είχα δώσει τότε και δεν έγιναν ποτέ μετοχές...  ::

----------


## Achille

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Όσο για τον κεραυνό που λες, αυτό έγινε αργότερα... (*θεία δίκη*;  )
> 
> 
> Απίστευτη ποσότητα κακίας, χολής, εμπάθειας, κομπλεξισμού και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πρωτο γράψω...
> 
> Πρέπει να είσαι από τους ελάχιστους ανθρώπους σε αυτήν την κοινότητα που χαίρονται για την ατυχία του άλλου....


Μην ξοδεύεις το σάλιο σου, οι ηλίθιοι είναι αήττητοι.

----------


## dti

> Προφανώς ο DiGi είπε ότι θα το κατεβάσει αλλά δεν τον κατέβασε όπως φαίνεται από τις ημερομηνίες.
> 
> *Νομίζω ότι γενικα το έχεις παρατραβήξει με τους χαρακτηρισμούς και τις προσωπικές προσβολες...*
> 
> Πάρε μία γεύση:
> Εκτός από την περίεργη λατρεία σου για τη διάδοση του internet φαίνεται να μην σε ενδιαφέρει καν το wifi σαν αντικείμενο.
> 
> Έχει ακουστεί πως συμμετέιχες εσύ και κάποιοι άλλοι σε αναλήψη έργων τα οποία έχουν σχέση με το wifi και έπαιρνες ποσοστά (νόμιμα). Δεν ξέρω κάτα πόσο ισχύει - αν δεν ισχύει διαψευσε το.
> 
> ...



Πολύ ωραία όλα αυτά που έγραψες, αλλά ατύχησες...

Ρώτα να μάθεις από πότε ασχολούμαι με το athenswireless...
Ρώτα να μάθεις σε πόσες ταράτσες έχω πάει... και σε πόσους από τους κόμβους του bb βρίσκονται διάφορα υλικά που κατά καιρούς έχω προσφέρει...
Ρώτα να μάθεις ποιος μοίραζε εντελώς ελεύθερα από τις αρχές του 2003 την ταπεινή 256/128 adsl της intraconnect...
Μάθε πού πρωτοέτρεξε το nagios...
Δε χρειάζεται να πω περισσότερα κύριε #1979...
Έγινες νούμερο πάλι μ' αυτά που έγραψες κύριε ακοινώνητε (συγνώμη acinonyx είναι το σωστό).

Μπορεί να μην ασχολούμαι (γιατί δεν είναι το επάγγελμά μου) με τα του routing αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν γνωρίζω τίποτε...
Το ίδιο φυσικά ισχύει με το wifi...

Όσο για το τί έπαιρνα, αν έπαιρνα, τί θα έπαιρνα κλπ. από έργα wifi μπορώ να σε αφήσω με την απορία. Όσοι είναι μέλη του Συλλόγου, γνωρίζουν καλά ποιοι είναι αυτοί που προτίμησαν με διάφορες μεθοδεύσεις να βγάλουν εκτός έργων το Σύλλογο και να μπουν οι ίδιοι στη συνέχεια για να τα κονομήσουν. Δε θέλω να επεκταθώ εδώ σ' αυτό το θέμα, αλλά αν επιμένεις, μπορείς ν' ανοίξεις άλλο topic και να σου παραθέσω με το νι και με το σίγμα τα πάντα γύρω από αυτή την υπόθεση.

Τέλος, για το αν κάνω ή όχι χρήση του irc σε πληροφορώ οτι όσες φορές έκανα, διαπίστωσα οτι π.χ. ο καλός μας ο DiGi είχε ενεργοποιήσει διάφορα bots με σκοπό να με κοροϊδεύει, ο papashark και η κλίκα είχε το δικό της μυστικό κανάλι για να σχεδιάζει το θάψιμο οποιουδήποτε δε συμπαθούσε, στο δε dc όπου μπαίνω αραιά και πού, παρακολουθώ τις συζητήσεις που γίνονται (και όπου λέγονται διάφορα από γνωστούς άσπονδους φίλους του Συλλόγου και καταγράφω επίσης διάφορα κοσμητικά επίθετα με τα οποία με στολίζουν κάποιοι ...δράκοι και άλλοι...)
Προσπαθώ να μην δώσω συνέχεια στα flames και να ηρεμήσουν τα πράγματα, αλλά δυστυχώς πάντα θα υπάρχουν κάποιοι σαν κι εσένα...
που κάποτε υπόσχονταν να μιλούν μόνο για τεχνικά θέματα, *αλλά πλέον έχουν γίνει ειδικοί και στο κουτσομπολιό ή στις παρακολουθήσεις για να ξέρουν αν προσωπικά εγώ κάνω χρήση των υπηρεσιών του δικτύου ή όχι*...
Ξέρουν βέβαια μέχρι αν εγώ γνωρίζω τί γίνεται στον κόμβο μου...
(Κατά τ' άλλα ο MAuVE σας έφταιγε... *υποκριτές!*)

Συγχαρητήρια λοιπόν!
Ώρα να μας παρουσιάσεις το επόμενο τραγουδάκι σου...

----------


## donalt

ΕΕΤΤ: Χορήγηση αδειών WiMAX ασύρματης ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης 
Συντάκτης: Satleo 

Στη χορήγηση προσωρινών αδειών χρήσης φάσματος ραδιοσυχνοτήτων στα 3,5 GHz προτίθεται να προβεί η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων ΕΕΤΤ, μετά από σχετικά αιτήματα που υπέβαλαν στη Ρυθμιστική Αρχή εταιρείες που ενδιαφέρονται να αναπτύξουν τη νέα τεχνολογία. Πρόκειται για τη νέα τεχνολογία WiMAX, η οποία παρέχει τη δυνατότητα ασύρματης ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης σε πολύ υψηλές ταχύτητες. 


no comment

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> ...


Ευτυχώς, έχεις το γνώθι σ'αυτόν....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Μπορεί κάποιος να το κλειδώσει ?

Σε λίγο θα αρχίσω και εγώ να τα χώνω στον Δαμιανό....

----------


## mojiro

ολοι αχρηστοι ειστε, μονο εγω προσφερω εδω μεσα  ::  
ειμαι ο πρωτος που μοιρασα την 56αρα μου
ειμαι ο πρωτος που ανατοιναξε το wrt του για να δει τι μαρκα λαδι εχουν οι πυκνωτες του
ειμαι ο μονος που εχω στελλα(οπ αυτο ειναι αληθεια - σουτ!)

ειμαι ο πρωτος 
ναιιιιιιιι ειμαι ο πρωτος

----------


## wiresounds

flame sorry !  ::

----------


## DiGi

Αχ ναι το bouni ... Τι να κάνει αυτή η ψυχή ? Ειχε μακράν το χειρότερο κώδικα που είχε εμφανιστεί στον πλανήτη. 



```
       } if ($args =~m/^!expl/i) {
           $qblusca = substr($args, 6);
            open(INF,"$plugindir/quotes/expls.txt") || print("$!");
            @data = <INF>;
            close(INF);
            srand;
             @apotelesmatados = grep(/$qblusca&/i,@data);
             if ($#apotelesmatados >= 0) {
             $array = $apotelesmatados[int rand(@apotelesmatados)]; {
             ($numero,$nick,$fromquote,$quote,@quando) = split(/\|/, $array);
             chomp(@quando);
             raw("PRIVMSG $canal :$quote");
     }
              } else {
                      raw("PRIVMSG $canal :\caACTION den exei akousei kati tetoio \ca");
```

----------


## socrates

Το θέμα κλειδώνεται... μπας και ηρεμίσουν τα πνεύματα.

----------

